# Witness who saw the towers collapse on 9/11.



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)

Saving you people the trouble and posting this here 
in the conspiracy theory forum because Paul Lemos is an eyewitness
who heard and saw explosions before the second (South) tower collapsed.

You're welcome.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)

Monk a boring ( Unkotare )disapproves.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 24, 2021)

What sounds should the towers make when 10 floors start falling onto the floor below?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What sounds should the towers make when 10 floors start falling onto the floor below?


In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down, the south would have probably collapsed about 5 -10 floors and stopped up there.....tower 7 should have never collapsed.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Monk a boring ( Unkotare )disapproves.


The numbskull OP seems to think only one person was in NYC that day and noticed that anything happened.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Saving you people the trouble and posting this here
> in the conspiracy theory forum because Paul Lemos is an eyewitness
> who heard and saw explosions before the second (South) tower collapsed.
> 
> You're welcome.


   I am a witness------I have also seen a few controlled demolitions.   
   In all cases of controlled demolition I saw physical evidence of 
   IMPLOSION.    I saw NO evidence of implosion of the WTC


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 24, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What sounds should the towers make when 10 floors start falling onto the floor below?



Looks like a bunch of dust to me...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down,



Not sure what you mean.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like a bunch of dust to me...


Saved a 'ton' in clean-up.
Never mind the pulverized human remains, right ? 
"Everything is dust in the wind"....even manmade nanoparticles of iron...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Not sure what you mean.


The second plane impacted around the middle of the north tower....the core columns upward resistance would have caused the upper section to fall toward that weakest side , not continue accellerating straight down, as we all saw on film.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The second plane impacted around the middle of the north tower....the core columns upward resistance would have caused the upper section to fall toward that weakest side , not continue accellerating straight down, as we all saw on film.



Why?
Do you imagine both edges of the cut were frictionless surfaces?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why?
> Do you imagine both edges of the cut were frictionless surfaces?


Look, disinformation troll, answer my question …….

Why are you guys all such desperate liars ?


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT (Sep 24, 2021)

The OP is, of course, a matter of fact.  The two jets with tanks full of Jet-A hitting the towers were merely a diversion meant to disguise the detonation of the Thermite coated inner structure.  There are videos of the towers being loaded with dust in the days before the detonation, the dust which caused the dramatic by fake clouds of debris.

#StayInformed


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down, the south would have probably collapsed about 5 -10 floors and stopped up there.....tower 7 should have never collapsed.



Blithering nonsense.

There's no structure in the building that could have stopped the collapse once it began. The building transfered gravity load AROUND the floors through perfectly aligned vertical columns shunting that load into bedrock.

When the floors began impacting, it was floor to floor and utterly haphazard. You had structural steel colliding with floor trusses designed to support their own weight and that of say, people and desks. Not the gravity loads of dozens of stories of falling structural steel. They would have collapsed almost instantly.

Then there's GRAVITY, accelerating the debris field of dozens of floors of structural steel before they impact with the floor below. Radically increasing the forces each floor was subject to with the debris field. An increase that would have kept on increasing as the debris field accelerated.

Worse still, there's impulse....the performance of a material under quick sudden forces rather than measured, consistent forces. Structural steel has a MUCH lower load bearing capacity when subject to sudden forces than it does consistent ones. About a third less. And dozens of stories of falling structural steel accelerated by gravity are both powerful and sudden.

Finally, each floor that collapsed ADDED mass to the debris field. So you have MORE mass, MORE acceleration under gravity....while each floor truss had a static amount of resistence it could offer, which was utterly insuffecient for even ONE floor collapsing on top of it, let alone dozens, let alone dozens accelerated by gravity.

Once the first floor fell, there's literally nothing that could have stopped the collapse all the way to the ground. Instead, the collapse would have accelerated under gravity, adding more mass with each floor until it finally stopped when it collided with the ground.

*Which is exactly what we saw.*


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)

MisterBleat said:


> The OP is, of course, a matter of fact.  The two jets with tanks full of Jet-A hitting the towers were merely a diversion meant to disguise the detonation of the Thermite coated inner structure.  There are videos of the towers being loaded with dust in the days before the detonation, the dust which caused the dramatic by fake clouds of debris.
> 
> #StayInformed


A proper FBI investigation likely could have figured it out.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

A friend in my community was a physics professor at Stuyvesant university and watched the tragedy unfold.
She has never as much as inferred that the collapse of both towers was anything other than what can happen under the overt circumstances of what occurred.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Look, disinformation troll, answer my question …….
> 
> Why are you guys all such desperate liars ?



Static friction was invented by the CIA.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> A proper FBI investigation likely could have figured it out.



Or.....your imagination about an FBI investigation is of no more insight than your imagination about your absurdly complicated conspiracy theory.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

The sole job of the FBI is to cover up the fact that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The sole job of the FBI is to cover up the fact that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.



Have you read the August 6th memo? Its vague as fuck. "Osama Bin Laden determined to strike the US'. Which narrows the field to our entire nation.

There were 70 active investigations, with the focus on bombing attacks on federal buildings.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Have you read the August 6th memo? Its vague as fuck. "Osama Bin Laden determined to strike the US'. Which narrows the field to our entire nation.
> 
> There were 70 active investigations, with the focus on bombing attacks on federal buildings.


Biden recently signed an EO forcing the FBI to release their records of what they knew and they’re shitting in their pants.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Biden recently signed an EO forcing the FBI to release their records of what they knew and they’re shitting in their pants.



What the FBI is purported to be holding is information that links members of the Saudi Royal family to the 911 hijackers.

There's zero indication that FBI had specific preknowledge of 911 or actionable intel.

If you have such evidence, by all means present it. But I suspect you're just quoting whatever some ginger on youtube told you to think again.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> What the FBI is purported to be holding is information that links members of the Saudi Royal family to the 911 hijackers.
> 
> There's zero indication that FBI had specific preknowledge of 911 or actionable intel.
> 
> If you have such evidence, by all means present it. But I suspect you're just quoting whatever some ginger on youtube told you to think again.


I am not privy to the information.
The FBI has refused to release any info for 20 years and several members of the early team were kicked off the team for wanting to warn the public; these agents are part of the legal team.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I am not privy to the information.
> The FBI has refused to release any info for 20 years and several members of the early team were kicked off the team for wanting to warn the public; these agents are part of the legal team.



I am privy to the initial data released by the FBI on the 16th, like anyone else.



> The partially redacted 16-page document released by the FBI on the 20th anniversary of the attacks detailed contacts between the hijackers and several Saudi officials, but it did not draw a definitive conclusion whether the government in Riyadh was complicit in the attacks, which killed nearly 3,000 people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet you're spinning elaborate and specific claims predictably based on absolutely nothing.

Just you, making shit up again.

So why would I ignore the information that has been released and instead believe your imagination?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I am privy to the initial data released by the FBI on the 16th.
> 
> 
> Yet you're spinning elaborate and specific claims predictably based on absolutely nothing.
> ...


I am also privy and I’m not going to post anything.
Did you think the first redacted part was going to incriminate the FBI?
When that time comes, the documents will have half a page of redaction and SA will be forced to settle.
I’m sure GW’s name will be blocked out.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I am privy to the initial data released by the FBI on the 16th, like anyone else.
> 
> 
> Yet you're spinning elaborate and specific claims predictably based on absolutely nothing.
> ...


You are not privy to Kreindler’s e-mail’s.
We know someone who has shown them to us.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I am also privy and I’m not going to post anything.



So with the information that has been released not backing ANY part of your claims, you've got absolutely nothing upon which to base them.

I'm shocked.

Come on back when the ginger gives you better stories to ape.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I am privy to the initial data released by the FBI on the 16th, like anyone else.
> 
> 
> Yet you're spinning elaborate and specific claims predictably based on absolutely nothing.
> ...


I am mystified------"partially redacted"    what are you calling  "INFORMATION" ?     why would a bunch of tourist saudis in 
the USA be IN TOUCH with saudi officials in the USA?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> So with the information that has been released not backing ANY part of your claims, you've got absolutely nothing upon which to base them.
> 
> I'm shocked.
> 
> Come on back when the ginger gives you better stories to ape.


You are stupid enough to believe a law firm will reveal all information to the public during an on-going trial.
Now you’re going to post that you’re an attorney.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> I am mystified------"partially redacted"    what are you calling  "INFORMATION" ?     why would a bunch of tourist saudis in
> the USA be IN TOUCH with saudi officials in the USA?



Incomplete information, to say the least. But information. 

Its what we have to base our judgements on.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You are stupid enough to believe a law firm will reveal all information to the public during an on-going trial.
> Now you’re going to post that you’re an attorney.



If you can back your claims, factually then do so. 

But you can't. You're making shit up backed by nothing.....because some dipshit on youtube told you to. We have some pieces of what the FBI held released. None of it matches your story.

I'm not stupid enough to believe your imagination or that of your ginger......on much of anything.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Incomplete information, to say the least. But information.
> 
> Its what we have to base our judgements on.


The FBI has 6 months; plus the FBI claims a lot of 9/11 documents and video are missing or stolen and that is becoming an investigation into the FBI itself.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Incomplete information, to say the least. But information.
> 
> Its what we have to base our judgements on.


   in sum------we got nothing other than a huge crime involving 
   saudi citizens and some information on their religious orientation


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> If you can back your claims, factually then do so.
> 
> But you can't. You're making shit up backed by nothing.....because some dipshit on youtube told you to. We have some pieces of what the FBI held released. None of it matches your story.
> 
> I'm not stupid enough to believe your imagination or that of your ginger......on much of anything.


Look LibBot, I don’t care a bit about your emotional reaction.
It might be one of your friends or relatives works for the FBI and will be raped in prison.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> in sum------we got nothing other than a huge crime involving
> saudi citizens and some information on their religious orientation


Many of the Saudis mentioned in the report worked for the Saudi government.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> in sum------we got nothing other than a huge crime involving
> saudi citizens and some information on their religious orientation


Some of them still work in the Saudi government.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Some of them still work in the Saudi government.


   oh------ya think the saudi government will cooperate 
   with an extradition?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Look LibBot, I don’t care a bit about your emotional reaction.
> It might be one of your friends or relatives works for the FBI and will be raped in prison.



Emotions, I leave to you and whatever youtube channel you're apeing. 

I'm quoting what information we do have from what the FBI has already released. And it doesn't back your claim that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.

You have nothing to back your claim. Until you can, you're done.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> oh------ya think the saudi government will cooperate
> with an extradition?


The Justice has already ordered the Saudis to comply and at least 40 of them have been through the first round of grilling.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> in sum------we got nothing other than a huge crime involving
> saudi citizens and some information on their religious orientation



No, we have incomplete information. The release of the FBI pages, even redacted, provide us with more information than we had before. 

The idea that we know nothing unless we know everything is unsound reasoning.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Emotions, I leave to you and whatever youtube channel you're apeing.
> 
> I'm quoting what information we do have from what the FBI has already released. And it doesn't back your claim that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.
> 
> You have nothing to back your claim. Until you can, you're done.


Now you hurt my feelings.
But I’m not a LibBot so I don’t have feelings.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> No, we have incomplete information. The release of the FBI pages, even redacted, provide us with more information than we had before.
> 
> The idea that we know nothing unless we know everything is unsound reasoning.


Rosie was being sarcastic.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Now you hurt my feelings.
> But I’m not a LibBot so I don’t have feelings.



Or evidence to back your claim that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.

Do you see your problem?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Or evidence to back your claim that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.
> 
> Do you see your problem?


   did  IND claim that GW and the FBI   KNEW?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Or evidence to back your claim that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.
> 
> Do you see your problem?


Just the fact that the FBI won’t release any info because…
Why?
The hilarious part is that the credit cards of these terrorists were being traced towards one objective and no one said a word.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> did  IND claim that GW and the FBI   KNEW?



Show us. Don't tell us. Show us where in the released documents that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> did  IND claim that GW and the FBI   KNEW?


Kreindler claims such and that’s why the Justice is forcing them to put up.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Just the fact that the FBI won’t release any info because…
> Why?
> The hilarious part is that the credit cards of these terrorists were being traced towards one objective and no one said a word.



So because the FBI redacted their document, anything you want to make up must be true?

That's absurd reasoning. You have no evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.

You made it up. And your imagination is neither fact nor evidence


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Just the fact that the FBI won’t release any info because…
> Why?
> The hilarious part is that the credit cards of these terrorists were being traced towards one objective and no one said a word.


   who and when   RE the credit card tracing?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Kreindler claims such and that’s why the Justice is forcing them to put up.



Show us the evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent

If your claims had merit, you would have long since showed us.....rather than giving us excuse after excuse why you can't.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> So because the FBI redacted their document, anything you want to make up must be true?
> 
> That's absurd reasoning. You have no evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.
> 
> You made it up. And your imagination is neither fact nor evidence


Tell Judge Netburn she’s an idiot.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Tell Judge Netburn she’s an idiot.


Yeah, that's not evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent. 

Try again


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> who and when   RE the credit card tracing?


The FBI was tracking every terrorist for at least a year prior to the attack.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The FBI was tracking every terrorist for at least a year prior to the attack.


    SHEEEEESH    do they explain why?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Yeah, that's not evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.
> 
> Try again


You’re an idiot and probably having sex with a Saudi.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> SHEEEEESH    do they explain why?


Every person around the world who has interacted with a terrorist organization is tracked as a potential terrorist.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You’re an idiot and probably having sex with a Saudi.



Or.....I use evidence as the basis of my judgment. And not random gingers on youtube telling me what to think.

*You have nothing to back your claims that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.*

Meanwhile, the evidence we do have points to the FBI possibly having information on some connection between the Saudi royal family and the highjackers.

I'll go with the information we actually have rather than whatever you make up. As would any rational person.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Every person around the world who has interacted with a terrorist organization is tracked as a potential terrorist.


   seems like a waste if they do not TRY to interpret the data---
     overload?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Or.....I use evidence as the basis of my judgment. And not random gingers on youtube telling me what to think.
> 
> *You have nothing to back your claims that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.*
> 
> ...


You doubt the law firms and the judge know more than either one of us?
You do know the case was due to be dismissed a week ago and when Netburn got the first release she reopened it for 6 more months.
She wanted this closed a long time ago.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> seems like a waste if they do not TRY to interpret the data---
> overload?


They did interpret it and those who wanted to act on it were forced off the team.


----------



## IS_JESS_AN_ACCOUNT (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The sole job of the FBI is to cover up the fact that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.


This statement is rock solid fact.  I have an associate who knows of a person whose relative took a selfie with Dick Cheney as he triggered the detonator in a penthouse in a hotel adjacent to Tower 7.

#StayInformed


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You doubt the law firms and the judge know more than either one of us?
> You do know the case was due to be dismissed a week ago and when Netburn got the first release she reopened it for 6 more months.
> She wanted this closed a long time ago.


I doubt that you can back your claims factually. As you've failed utterly present any evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I doubt that you can back your claims factually. As you've failed utterly present any evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.


You are one consistent dumb piece of shit and this discussion is over.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

MisterBleat said:


> This statement is rock solid fact.  I have an associate who knows of a person whose relative took a selfie with Dick Cheney as he triggered the detonator in a penthouse in a hotel adjacent to Tower 7.
> 
> #StayInformed



Oh, of course. The guy on youtube that Indy is apeing told him so.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Or.....I use evidence as the basis of my judgment. And not random gingers on youtube telling me what to think.
> 
> *You have nothing to back your claims that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.*
> 
> ...


   I once worked with a Saudi MD----he sorta told me that 
   any person with some level of WEALTH in saudi arabia has 
   connection to the royal family


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Oh, of course. The guy on youtube that Indy is apeing told him so.


No one blew up WTC 7.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You are one dumb piece of shit and this discussion is over.



Or.....the evidence we have simply don't back your claims, nor can you show us the evidence that demonstrates GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.

Run along, boy. In an evidence based conversation, you lack the proper tools to be relevant.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Or.....the evidence we have simply don't back your claims, nor can you show us the evidence that shows GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.
> 
> Run along, boy. In an evidence based conversation, you lack the proper tools to be relevant.


Why are you responding?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Or.....the evidence we have simply don't back your claims, nor can you show us the evidence that demonstrates GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.
> 
> Run along, boy. In an evidence based conversation, you lack the proper tools to be relevant.


This Thread is about WTC 7 and I disagree with the OP.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Why are you responding?



To demonstrate the lack of evidence to back your claims that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent......by making you flee yet again.

In a conspiracy thread on a conspiracy board, I enjoy punching holes in conspiracies.

Like yours.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> This Thread is about WTC 7 and I disagree with the OP.



Then why in a thread about WTC 7 did you make up an absurd conspiracy about GW and the FBI knowing the attack was imminent?

One you knew you couldn't back up when you aped it?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> To demonstrate the lack of evidence to back \your claims that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent......by making you flee yet again.
> 
> In a conspiracy thread on a conspiracy board, I enjoy punching holes in conspiracies.
> 
> Like yours.


I take it you never heard of investigation taking years to get the one piece of evidence that led to a conviction.
You obviously have a stake in the outcome.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Then why in a thread about WTC 7 did you make up an absurd conspiracy about GW and the FBI knowing the attack was imminent?


I didn’t, moron, Kreindler did, moron.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> I take it you never heard of investigation taking years to get the one piece of evidence that led to a conviction.
> You obviously have a stake in the outcome.



I take it you've never heard of evidence, or an information based approach to investigation. As your process it to make shit up, backed by nothing......and then cling to it no matter what.

How's imagination based reasoning working out for you?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I take it you've never heard of evidence, or an information based approach to investigation. As your process it to make shit up, backed by nothing......and then cling to it no matter what.
> 
> How's imagination based reasoning working out for you?


Nice ad hominem.
What do you stand to lose?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Nice ad hominem.
> What do you stand to lose?



I was critiquing your process....where you make up an entire conspiracy from nothing, backed by nothing. And then cling to it no matter what.

You have no evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent. You made that claim up.

What do you have to lose in recognizing that you simply have no factual basis for your conspiracy?


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I was critiquing your process....where you make up an entire conspiracy from nothing, backed by nothing. And then cling to it no matter what.
> 
> You have no evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent. You made that claim up.
> 
> What do you have to lose in recognizing that you simply have no factual basis for your conspiracy?


A justice who wanted to close a case 2 years ago does not extend a 20 year old case for nothing.
That fact alone shows you have a stake in this.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> They did interpret it and those who wanted to act on it were forced off the team.


   SHEEEEESH----the FBI was COMPLICIT?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> A justice who wanted to close a case 2 years ago does not extend a 20 year old case for nothing.
> That fact alone shows you have a stake in this.



How does your imagination about reasons that you don't understand in anyway resolve or illuminate the situation?

You're not offering us insight. You're projecting your imagination onto a situation and insisting that in the absence of information, your imagination must be true.

That's a horrid process, as you don't know what you don't know. Its also how virtually every conspiracy you've ever heard of was born.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> SHEEEEESH----the FBI was COMPLICIT?


There are at least 3 agents who were taken off the case because they wanted to warn the public.
These agents are working with Kreindler because they know what’s in the original documents.
Many members of Congress have also read the unredacted documents and we’re going to pass a bill where Biden’s EO was not needed.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> How does your imagination about reasons that you don't understand in anyway resolve or illuminate the situation?
> 
> You're not offering us insight. You're projecting your imagination onto a situation and insisting that in the absence of information, your imagination must be true.
> 
> That's a horrid process, as you don't know what you don't know. Its also how virtually every conspiracy you've ever heard of was born.


You have caused yourself enough LibBot embarrassment by showing you have no idea that court cases require a certain level of evidence to continue.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

irosie91 said:


> SHEEEEESH----the FBI was COMPLICIT?


Why are you so shocked?
FBI employees also have bills to pay.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> There are at least 3 agents who were taken off the case because they wanted to warn the public.
> These agents are working with Kreindler because they know what’s in the original documents.
> Many members of Congress have also read the unredacted documents and we’re going to pass a bill where Biden’s EO was not needed.



Warn the public....about what? Again, you're filling enormous void in your knowledge of the case with *whatever you want to make up.* And then insisting that your imagination must be true.

Um, no. You genuinely don't know what you're talking about. You have no evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.

Your imagination illuminates nothing, provides no insight, establishes no evidence nor fact. Its just you making shit up.

Every conspiracy theorist who has ever lived has done the exact same thing. Its absolute garbage process of reasoning.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> You have caused yourself enough LibBot embarrassment by showing you have no idea that court cases require a certain level of evidence to continue.



Laughing......your imagination isn't 'what court cases require' to continue.
*
You have no evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.* You're making shit up. And then insisting that the courts are bound to whatever you imagine.

No, they aren't. You simply don't know what you're talking about. Imagination based reasoning is garbage.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Warn the public....about what? Again, you're filling enormous void in your knowledge of the case with *whatever you want to make up.* And then insisting that your imagination must be true.
> 
> Um, no. You genuinely don't know what you're talking about. You have no evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.
> 
> ...


Once again, retard, the case is made by Kreindler, not myself, and the Justice has accepted their argument.
The FBI consists of people who need to make a living and when boss tell them to “shut up”, they shut up.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Once again, retard, the case is made by Kreindler, not myself, and the Justice has accepted their argument.
> The FBI consists of people who need to make a living and when boss tell them to “shut up”, they shut up



Then show us Kreindler's evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.

You can't. Once again, you're filling in voids in your knowledge with your imagination. And then insisting that the courts are bound to whatever you make up.

Nope.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Then show us Kreindler's evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent
> 
> You can't. Once again, you're filling in voids in your knowledge with your imagination. And then insisting that the courts are bound to whatever you make up.
> 
> Nope.


It’s obvious you haven’t been following the story in the media and I’m not going to do it for you.
Now post that you’re an attorney.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> It’s obvious you haven’t been following the story in the media and I’m not going to do it for you.
> Now post that you’re an attorney.



Kreindler, a plantiff's attorney, has presented exactly nothing to back up any claim that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.

You simply have no idea what you're talking about. And you watching a conspiracy youtube video with your mouth open isn't 'following the story'. 

*You have no evidence to back your conspiracy that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent. *


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 24, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Kreindler, a plantiff's attorney, has presented exactly nothing to back up any claim that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.
> 
> You simply have no idea what you're talking about. And you watching a conspiracy youtube video with your mouth open isn't 'following the story'.
> 
> *You have no evidence to back your conspiracy that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent. *


Thanks, moron LibBot, for admitting you haven’t been following the case.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Thanks, moron LibBot, for admitting you haven’t been following the case.



And that's not evidence that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent either.

You're stuck at square one. No evidence has been presented that backs your imagination. And yet, in the absence of evidence, you believe no matter what.

Just like the birthers, the flat earthers, the Big Liars, and the 911 Truthers. Imagination based reason is garbage.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)

Edit


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2021)

America is dead if we don't
fix the problem.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> The sole job of the FBI is to cover up the fact that GW and the FBI knew the attack was imminent.


That's the easy part to cover up.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2021)

The reason I say that, is GW Bush is literally a war criminal who could be arrested in certain countries....I suspect Dick Cheney and others as well.....John Brennan should face a tribunal probably....but ?
No way.... NBC and CNN's ratings might drop a bit.
Pre-knowledge of 9/11 seems almost acceptable after all they've done.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2021)

Pre-knowledge of nano-thermite sprayed and/or other explosives and demolition devices in place inside the towers before 9/11 ?
Now _that_ would draw some attention.

People are willfully and perhaps even unwantingly covering it up.
How many JFK whistleblowers got whacked 75 - 100 ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Unkotare (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2021)

Unkotare said:


>


You saying he's lying or that you
are too lazy or set in your ways to watch ?


Or are you saying I'm a moron for sticking my neck out when nobody cares anyway ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## toobfreak (Sep 25, 2021)

Angelo said:


> who heard and saw explosions before the second (South) tower collapsed.



Gee, I felt for the guy as he welled-up trying to recount seeing dozens of people jumping to their deaths!   But the part about the explosions, I gotta say as someone fairly trained in material science that this is what buildings do as they lose internal support and become unstable under fantastic medial stress.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Gee, I felt for the guy as he welled-up trying to recount seeing dozens of people jumping to their deaths!   But the part about the explosions, I gotta say as someone fairly trained in material science that this is what buildings do as they lose internal support and become unstable under fantastic medial stress.


These weren't just any 'buildings' - the unprecedented nature of 2 110 floor towers and a 47 floor tower ....turned to piles of dust -there's nothing to compare it to . And you can't prove they were "normal collapses" any more than I can disprove it.....but the evidence is right in front of you.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down, the south would have probably collapsed about 5 -10 floors and stopped up there.....tower 7 should have never collapsed.




In order for a building to jacknife, it has to be leaning considerably....


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> These weren't just any 'buildings' - the unprecedented nature of 2 110 floor towers and a 47 floor tower ....turned to piles of dust -there's nothing to compare it to . And you can't prove they were "normal collapses" any more than I can disprove it.....but the evidence is right in front of you.




Nothing about that day, the situation, the collapses, anything.,... was normal. Your piles of dust by the way is pulverized concrete. How would you have liked the buildings to have come down, in block form?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> These weren't just any 'buildings' - the unprecedented nature of 2 110 floor towers and a 47 floor tower ....turned to piles of dust -there's nothing to compare it to . And you can't prove they were "normal collapses" any more than I can disprove it.....but the evidence is right in front of you.



*turned to piles of dust*

What is the concrete supposed to do when thousands of tons collapse on top of it?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *turned to piles of dust*
> 
> What is the concrete supposed to do when thousands of tons collapse on top of it?


Shape itself into the dinosaur nuggets, like Angelo is eating for lunch right now.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> In order for a building to jacknife, it has to be leaning considerably....


The North Tower wasn't so surprising. But when the South Tower collapsed almost identically the same way......

No way that wasn't a classic ( unprecedented yes ) controlled demolition, that was perfectly planned and executed--- well if you don't count all those homicides.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

The beauty is, the funniest part of how they fooled the American public---

is that Osama bin Laden is STILL ALIVE in Iran.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The North Tower wasn't so surprising. But when the South Tower collapsed almost identically the same way......
> 
> No way that wasn't a classic ( unprecedented yes ) controlled demolition, that was perfectly planned and executed--- well if you don't count all those homicides.


The logic for all of this to go so perfectly, when the government can't handle something as simple as building roads right, is laughable. Again I ask, how would you have liked for them to have collapsed?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The North Tower wasn't so surprising. But when the South Tower collapsed almost identically the same way......
> 
> No way that wasn't a classic ( unprecedented yes ) controlled demolition, that was perfectly planned and executed--- well if you don't count all those homicides.



With zero evidence of explosives or thermite. Sure thing, Sparky.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> The logic for all of this to go so perfectly, when the government can't handle something as simple as building roads right, is laughable. Again I ask, how would you have liked for them to have collapsed?


A new strawman argument....

I never said the government "did it"...

But that doesn't mean they aren't covering for who did....why ? National security reasons ? The truth would be more damaging than lies ?


Toddsterpatriot said:


> With zero evidence of explosives or thermite. Sure thing, Sparky.


Repeating the lie for the kids.
There's a big surprise.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

__





						Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say.
					

Study the architecture. 47 massive core columns in each tower just melting straight down was impossible.   Who claimed they melted down?



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Repeating the lie for the kids.



There_ was_ evidence of thermite and explosives? 

You mean paint chips? Anything else?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iron oxide and aluminum isn't "traces of explosives".


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> There_ was_ evidence of thermite and explosives?
> 
> You mean paint chips? Anything else?


Visual evidence to anyone with a 2-digit IQ or better.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> And you can't prove they were "normal collapses" any more than I can disprove it.....



I don't have to.  Structural analysis done 20 years ago already proved it long ago.  When the Twin Towers were built in the 1960s, they used a novel design technique to save money whereby 75% of the building couldn't support itself on its own unless properly tied to a central support column.  The whole outside of the building were a house of cards.  The only thing that kept it standing was the support tied to it via each floor deck!  And if ONE floor deck failed, it quadrupled the stress on the next deck below past its failure point, starting an inevitable total collapse.

The entire structure was predicated on two things:

No one in their widest imagination ever dreamed of a 9/11 attack.
If a little private plane or jet accidentally hit a tower flying in fog or something, fireproofing would protect the floor decks.
But it didn't work.  A jumbo jet hit the towers fully fueled under full throttle, the fireproofing blew off, and the resulting heat was enough to soften and weaken a floor deck until it sagged enough to fail and once the next deck below, also weakened, was hit with the weight and inertial impact of the deck above, a pancake collapse was begun.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> There_ was_ evidence of thermite and explosives?
> 
> You mean paint chips? Anything else?


So you guys thought you covered all your tracks didn't you ?

Committee on Science, U.S. House of Representatives, March 6, 2002
*“In the month that lapsed between the terrorist attacks and the deployment of the [FEMA Building Performance Assessment Team (BPAT Team)], a significant amount of steel debris—including most of the steel from the upper floors—was removed from the rubble pile, cut into smaller sections, and either melted at the recycling plant or shipped out of the U.S. Some of the critical pieces of steel—including the suspension trusses from the top of the towers and the internal support columns—were gone before the first BPAT team member ever reached the site. Fortunately, an NSF-funded independent researcher, recognizing that valuable evidence was being destroyed, attempted to intervene with the City of New York to save the valuable artifacts, but the city was unwilling to suspend the recycling contract.”*

*Documenting the Destruction of Physical Evidence at the World Trade Center*


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> These weren't just any 'buildings' - the unprecedented nature of 2 110 floor towers and a 47 floor tower ....turned to piles of dust -there's nothing to compare it to . And you can't prove they were "normal collapses" any more than I can disprove it.....but the evidence is right in front of you.



C'mon, Angie, there were no bombs going off there.  If anything blew up, maybe something like a natural gas heating line or something else flammable, but what you are seeing there, the "explosions," is nothing more than the air being forcefully ejected out sideways squirted through the exterior window openings as the only place it could go as each deck above slammed down hard onto the deck below.  It must have been an absolutely horrible thing for people on lower decks as they could hear the decks above collapsing on them.

If there is anything that really sticks in my craw about that day it is how many people tried to leave the place after the first plane hit, AND THEY WERE TOLD TO GO BACK UP INSIDE AND GO BACK TO WORK.  How fucking stupid.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> A new strawman argument....
> 
> I never said the government "did it"...
> 
> ...




Why would they want to protect anyone? There is no reason to.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> C'mon, Angie, there were no bombs going off there.  If anything blew up, maybe something like a natural gas heating line or something else flammable, but what you are seeing there, the "explosions," is nothing more than the air being forcefully erected out sideways squirted through the exterior window openings as the only place it could go as each deck above slammed down hard onto the deck below.  It must have been an absolutely horrible thing for people on lower decks as they could hear the decks above collapsing on them.
> 
> If there is anything that really sticks in my craw about that day it is how many people tried to leave the place after the first plane hit, AND THEY WERE TOLD TO GO BACK UP INSIDE AND GO BACK TO WORK.  How fucking stupid.


I understand wanting to believe they're telling you the truth,  I used believe in Santa Claus too....Tooby.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Gee, I felt for the guy as he welled-up trying to recount seeing dozens of people jumping to their deaths!


W smiled.
His brain said Cha-ching $


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Visual evidence to anyone with a 2-digit IQ or better.



Unless the visual evidence was the explosive rigs, you're wrong.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> So you guys thought you covered all your tracks didn't you ?
> 
> Committee on Science, U.S. House of Representatives, March 6, 2002
> *“In the month that lapsed between the terrorist attacks and the deployment of the [FEMA Building Performance Assessment Team (BPAT Team)], a significant amount of steel debris—including most of the steel from the upper floors—was removed from the rubble pile, cut into smaller sections, and either melted at the recycling plant or shipped out of the U.S. Some of the critical pieces of steel—including the suspension trusses from the top of the towers and the internal support columns—were gone before the first BPAT team member ever reached the site. Fortunately, an NSF-funded independent researcher, recognizing that valuable evidence was being destroyed, attempted to intervene with the City of New York to save the valuable artifacts, but the city was unwilling to suspend the recycling contract.”*
> ...



You guys? DURR


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Unless the visual evidence was the explosive rigs, you're wrong.


I watched as an educated observer....and will
leave it at that.

I'll keep doing this, and you keep trying to debunk me...it is what it is. I'm not here to argue...I'm here to present evidence that it didn't happen the way we were told....not before, during or since.

Pay attention kids. I'm not the one making shit up here. I'm a very patriotic American.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> You guys? DURR


You're part of the cover up....at least.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

I'll shut up for 10k.
*This video is unavailable...lol*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I watched as an educated observer....and will
> leave it at that.
> 
> I'll keep doing this, and you keep trying to debunk me...it is what it is. I'm not here to argue...I'm here to present evidence that it didn't happen the way we were told....not before, during or since.
> ...



*I watched as an educated observer....*

You're half right.

*I'm here to present evidence that it didn't happen the way we were told....*

So when will you present any evidence?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *I watched as an educated observer....*
> 
> You're half right.
> 
> ...


^ disinformation agent tactics^ (insults and redundant questions)
Pay attention kids.
With my help, you could be the best solvers of 9/11  yet.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I watched as an educated observer....and will
> leave it at that.
> 
> I'll keep doing this, and you keep trying to debunk me...it is what it is. I'm not here to argue...I'm here to present evidence that it didn't happen the way we were told....not before, during or since.
> ...


You have never presented any such evidence.

Yes you are making shit up as you go you are a liar and treasonous anti american pig


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 26, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I watched as an educated observer....and will
> leave it at that.
> 
> I'll keep doing this, and you keep trying to debunk me...it is what it is. I'm not here to argue...I'm here to present evidence that it didn't happen the way we were told....not before, during or since.
> ...


No one is trying to debunk you.

All of your claims have been massively debiunked I own your ass

Yes you make shit upo and lie with everty psot and you are a treasonous pig


----------



## the other mike (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

I refuse to accept my fate, and not believe
there's no escape, desperate to survive


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

https://heauvy.com/news/2017/09/september-11-2001-photos-911-jumpers-remembering-the-victims/


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> This Thread is about WTC 7 and I disagree with the OP.


Well over a 1000 architects and engineers disagree with you and witness testimony’s validate them.witnesses reported hearing explosions in the basement of the towers BEFORE the plane struck above,you them on tv a speaking about it and have their clothes all torn up and rubble all over their face and everything,some said while running downstairs to escape they heard explosions and found saw some of the people with their faces blown off,you trying to tell me all these witnesses are lying? I don’t think so,they got nothing to gain by lying and they gave their testimony’s on live tv thst very day as well.         Wt7 is the crux of the coverup you can’t get around,you cannot explain why it collapsed when it was not hit by a plane or why some of the other buildings that were much closer to the towers and had far more extensive damage done to them and much more serious fires why they all remained standing yet bld 7 collapsed.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

*Indeependent said:*
*This Thread is about WTC 7 and I disagree with the OP.*

No.
The witness in the video was talking about 
the South tower.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 29, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Well over a 1000 architects and engineers disagree with you and witness testimony’s validate them.witnesses reported hearing explosions in the basement of the towers BEFORE the plane struck above,you them on tv a speaking about it and have their clothes all torn up and rubble all over their face and everything,some said while running downstairs to escape they heard explosions and found saw some of the people with their faces blown off,you trying to tell me all these witnesses are lying?



*Absolutely. I believe they are lying.  *Highlighted so you get the message. They were paid off by special interest groups that were Anti-Bush, Anti-war, Anti-Semite and anti-American.

I am no fan of bush. He was a RINO asshole, but to insinuate that all of this was his fault is lunacy.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I am no fan of bush. He was a RINO asshole, but to insinuate that all of this was his fault is lunacy.


Nice strawman argument loser.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 29, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Nice strawman argument loser.


I'm not the one posting fake evidence that neither proves anything, nor makes you seem the least bit credible.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I'm not the one posting fake evidence that neither proves anything, nor makes you seem the least bit credible.


Like I always tell your friend Soupnazi630 ,
we'll let the kids decide for themselves.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

Confederate Soldier 's excuse is
"I can't get Youtube on my computer."


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 29, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Confederate Soldier 's excuse is
> "I can't get Youtube on my computer."


I can't. But whenever I do get on my phone and watch these supposed "evidence" videos, I'm not impressed. Nothing stands out as true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Well over a 1000 architects and engineers disagree with you and witness testimony’s validate them.witnesses reported hearing explosions in the basement of the towers BEFORE the plane struck above,you them on tv a speaking about it and have their clothes all torn up and rubble all over their face and everything,some said while running downstairs to escape they heard explosions and found saw some of the people with their faces blown off,you trying to tell me all these witnesses are lying? I don’t think so,they got nothing to gain by lying and they gave their testimony’s on live tv thst very day as well.         Wt7 is the crux of the coverup you can’t get around,you cannot explain why it collapsed when it was not hit by a plane or why some of the other buildings that were much closer to the towers and had far more extensive damage done to them and much more serious fires why they all remained standing yet bld 7 collapsed.



I triggered langley shill confederate soilder i see.He is angry throwing objects at the wall after i took him to school explosives brought the towers down.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like a bunch of dust to me...


dude toddsterPARROT is a shill from Langley,I figured you knew this after all this time so i dont understand why you reply to him/.

Toddsterparrot,Skylar,soupnazi,misterbleat,confederate soldier are all paid shills from langley sent by their bosses paid to troll 9/11 threads.Irosie is a paid shill from Israel sent here by them.Nobody should ever reply to them.DONT FEED THE TROLLS.

soupnazi i dont think is even a poster,that poster is just a bot it seems,same with confederate soldier.

Unkotore sadly is not a paid troll like those others are i mentioned,He is just a lonely old man with the mind of a three year old who has the mods in his pockets.He has the most think skin of any poster here,he whines to the mods like a little baby does with their mommy over the most tiny things in the world.


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 29, 2021)

Skylar said:


> What the FBI is purported to be holding is information that links members of the Saudi Royal family to the 911 hijackers.
> 
> There's zero indication that FBI had specific preknowledge of 911 or actionable intel.
> 
> If you have such evidence, by all means present it. But I suspect you're just quoting whatever some ginger on youtube told you to think again.


GOOD BOY. I'll see to it your jingle is in the mail !


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

LA RAM FAN posts on my thread
pretending to ignore me.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 29, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Well over a 1000 architects and engineers disagree with you and witness testimony’s validate them.witnesses reported hearing explosions in the basement of the towers BEFORE the plane struck above,you them on tv a speaking about it and have their clothes all torn up and rubble all over their face and everything,some said while running downstairs to escape they heard explosions and found saw some of the people with their faces blown off,you trying to tell me all these witnesses are lying? I don’t think so,they got nothing to gain by lying and they gave their testimony’s on live tv thst very day as well.         Wt7 is the crux of the coverup you can’t get around,you cannot explain why it collapsed when it was not hit by a plane or why some of the other buildings that were much closer to the towers and had far more extensive damage done to them and much more serious fires why they all remained standing yet bld 7 collapsed.


I understand.
Well over 1,000 architects and engineers disagree with you.
My concern is knowing the truth withheld by the FBI.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 29, 2021)

Angelo said:


> A proper FBI investigation likely could have figured it out.


The FBI investigated. 

They found you to be an idiot.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

candycorn said:


> The FBI investigated.
> 
> They found you to be an idiot.


No they didn't ....Ashcroft, Chertoff, Mueller and Giuliani oversaw the coverup.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 29, 2021)

Angelo said:


> In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down, the south would have probably collapsed about 5 -10 floors and stopped up there.....tower 7 should have never collapsed.



But it didn't so why mention it.  You're an expert at nothing.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 29, 2021)

Angelo said:


> No they didn't ....Ashcroft, Chertoff, Mueller and Giuliani oversaw the coverup.



What were they covering  up? Chinese invasion? Attacked by Martians? 
Do you realise how stupid you sound?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> But it didn't so why mention it.


Because I'm not afraid to use my brain, instead of letting
others think for me ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> What were they covering  up? Chinese invasion? Attacked by Martians?
> Do you realise how stupid you sound?


And you look like you're defending Santa Claus.
Go back to school, sfb.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Colin norris (Sep 29, 2021)

Angelo said:


> And you look like you're defending Santa Claus.
> Go back to school, sfb.


I'll ask again, what were they covering up? 
I know you have  no answer but keep making a goose of yourself.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 29, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Because I'm not afraid to use my brain, instead of letting
> others think for me ?



And what did your brain conclude what the trouble was? A conspiracy again? 
Let's us know Einstein.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 29, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> And what did your brain conclude what the trouble was? A conspiracy again?
> Let's us know Einstein.


Come on big mouth.  You were full of gas a while ago. 
You're a gutless liar.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2021)

I bet this  Colin norris  cat has a LOT of friends.

Trolls aside,......

Conveniently, this video always gets skipped over.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


>



OK Angie, I'll step in here to debunk one of the erroneous things the guy in the video said about the "explosions."

As that building collapsed, the smoke and dust of the collapsing floor is compressed under very high pressure.  One of the few places it has to go is back into the ventilation system where naturally, since the ducts above have all been crushed and flattened, it must be forced downward and out through all the ducts and vents below!  And naturally, the most will come out the closest ducts with less and less coming out explosively the farther from the collapsing floor you go.

That fits perfectly in line with what material science would predict and that is exactly what the video shows.  These were not explosions or detonations in the conspiratory sense because if they were, they would be accompanied with light and flame and flashes of burning content; instead, we see just what you would expect, black smoke from the floors above.

About a second before each floor collapsed, there was an explosive violent venting of smoke and dust from above forced out from all the ventilation ducts.  Anyone still alive on these floors was either explosively blow out the windows by the high pressure of the escaping air or spent their last second or two engulfed in a swirling, black, thick choking cloud of opaque dirt and never saw the floor above them crush them like a bug.  Horrible.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> As that building collapsed, the smoke and dust of the collapsing floor is compressed under very high pressure.


Study the core structure...

The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!

Build 2 snowmen, one normal and one around a sturdy 4x4....now push down with a backhoe....the one with a 4x4 will lift the backhoe's wheels up and then break the pole eventually....the othe one pulverized to slush.

Get the picture yet ?








						Near-Free-Fall Acceleration | Twin Towers
					

According to the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) — which is the U.S. government agency that investigated the World Trade Center’s destruction — the Twin Towers came down “essentially in free fall.”  NIST’s theory of the collapses hinges on the idea that the upper section of...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Study the core structure...
> 
> The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!
> 
> ...


*
The collapse would not have been happening that fast*

How fast should it have happened? Post the calculation.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Study the core structure...
> 
> The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!
> 
> ...



Yep.  I fully understand the construction of these buildings.  I have about 20 hours of detailed analysis of these buildings saved to video.  I will also give your link concerted study.  However, I still see no problem with the collapse and several flaws in the video and article:

A significant part of each building was above the impact site, about 20-25% roughly.
When that section of the building failed, it likely involved several floors failing together, in other words, about 30-40 feet of the building vertically around where the plane hit.
The mass of the entire building above that point suddenly DROPPED DOWN as a result, taking with it all of its accelerating kinetic energy.
That energy had 30-50 feet to build up momentum.
The moment of impact with the next stable, undamaged floor below saw not just the mass of the building above, but about 5X as much effective mass at the moment of impact, the Instantaneous Load or Mass, known as Moment of Inertia.  This is much like the difference between holding a 20 pound weight over your head vs. someone dropping a 20 weight on your head from 30-50 feet above!  In the latter, your hands do not experience 20 pounds of weight when trying to catch the weight, but maybe 100-150 pounds of force AT THE INSTANT OF IMPACT.  At that instant, your arms feel as though it is trying to stop hundreds of pounds.
This would cause the floor below to fail instantly, being far exceeded in its load rating.
As each floor failed, the floors below had even MORE weight and impact to deal with!
The natural result of all this is that yes, once started, the building would collapse in a slightly accelerating fashion as all falling objects do.  To do less, these towers would have collapsed and fell over SIDEWAYS spilling the collapsing matter out in an oblique direction to relief the kinetic force.
Physics survives.  There is nothing unexpected here to me nor any violation of physical laws nor need for some clandestine effort to destroy the buildings from within needed that I can see.

But I'll read through your article a second time later again when I have the chance.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Yep.  I fully understand the construction of these buildings.  I have about 20 hours of detailed analysis of these buildings saved to video.  I will also give your link concerted study.  However, I still see no problem with the collapse and several flaws in the video and article:
> 
> A significant part of each building was above the impact site, about 20-25% roughly.
> When that section of the building failed, it likely involved several floors failing together, in other words, about 30-40 feet of the building vertically around where the plane hit.
> ...


So prove it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *The collapse would not have been happening that fast*
> 
> How fast should it have happened? Post the calculation.


Quote my entire post in context, for a change, like a normal person, then we'll talk.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> So prove it.


I don't need to prove physics.  The laws of physics are immutable and already well-proven.  While I'm sure you can hold 50 pounds over your head, if I dropped 50 pounds on you from ten feet above, you would run out of the way and not even try to catch it for obvious reasons!

As to the actual building, to demonstrate the effect or test it, I would either need to build a highly detailed physical model or create a perfect model in a computer.  Just ask yourself, when the WTC collapsed, if is was so outlandish for them to fall like that, wouldn't there have been 10,000 experts everywhere screaming foul at the tops of their lungs?

Instead, hundreds of people did dozens of studies, wrote books, did TV specials and none of them thought anything wrong with the buildings collapsing.

So no, I don't have the means to build an actual or computer model of the WTF to prove anything, but others do.  Since the official story is a terror attack, then it behooves YOU to come up with some video somewhere by an architectural engineer who did a computer analysis of the buildings which conflicts with the official record indicating that the buildings COULDN'T have collapsed from these plane impacts!

I would very much like to study that engineering analysis because if someone can demonstrate to me that 9/11 was an "inside job" I would be very interested.

Notice, I'm not even going into what the possible MOTIVE could be to deliberately destroy your own trade center killing thousands of people and badly damaging the largest city in the country.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Study the core structure...
> 
> The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!
> 
> ...


Angelo,

How about YOU study the core structure.

You are again pushing bullshit that you have been told is wrong. You even acknowledged you were wrong and corrected yourself. Now you're going back to the incorrect crap you tried to spread before?

What idiocy is this anyways?!



The core columns were NOT "12 inch square, 2 inch thick steel box columns from the ground up". 

And your snowman example... What a joke!


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Build 2 snowmen, one normal and one around a sturdy 4x4....now push down with a backhoe....the one with a 4x4 will lift the backhoe's wheels up and then break the pole eventually....the othe one pulverized to slush.


Hey Angelo!

What if I built two of the same snowmen, both with a sturdy 4x4 in the middle? What if I then dropped one of those snowmen on the top of the other snowman from a height of 12 feet? I suppose you think the dropped snowman would stop when it impacted the snowman below and both snowmen would stay pristine, one on top of the other?


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Study the core structure...
> 
> The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!


Angelo,

Let's hit you with some knowledge and maybe you won't look so stupid when pushing your crapola. I doubt it though.

Below is a partial screenshot of as blueprint from the 3rd floor core plan. Columns 1001, 1002, and 1003 are circled in red. They were three columns making up the outer ring of 47 columns. Between them would have been the elevator door access at various levels. The dimension in the green circle is 2'-3". Know, do those look like 12" x12" square columns to you?





Moving on. Below is a partial screenshot of the same three core columns (1001, 1002, 1003, circled in red) except at the 84th through 86th floor levels. Do those look like BOX COLUMNS made of 2" thick steel plate? Those are "I" Beams.




But you just go on with your bad self and keep looking the fool because you (obviously) have no clue whatsoever as to what you are talking about.

Now explain to all of us here how those 47 core columns are going to arrest a 208' x 208', 4" thick concrete floor from coming down upon them without breaking the concrete floor apart? Are do you think the impacting 4" concrete floor (and trusses) are going to stay intact when impacting the 47 columns below? Or would it break apart?


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Study the core structure...
> 
> The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!


How did this structure collapse Angelo? The upper "block" was supported by the lower "block"? Why did everything come apart?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Study the core structure...
> 
> The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!
> 
> ...



*Study the core structure...

The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!

Build 2 snowmen, one normal and one around a sturdy 4x4....now push down with a backhoe....the one with a 4x4 will lift the backhoe's wheels up and then break the pole eventually....the othe one pulverized to slush.

Get the picture yet ?*

How fast should it have happened? Post the calculation.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I bet this  Colin norris  cat has a LOT of friends.
> 
> Trolls aside,......
> 
> Conveniently, this video always gets skipped over.



The fact is you are implying there was some government conspiracy. Again, your big mouth and pymatised intelligence is on show. 
You have nothing to support that and th e lot of you jerks shouldn't be allowed to post lies. 

I don't need friends especially if idiots like you continue.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 30, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I triggered langley shill confederate soilder i see.He is angry throwing objects at the wall after i took him to school explosives brought the towers down.


You took ME to school? You didn't even say anything to me in this thread, and in the other threads, everything has been debunked by myself and others. You don't know how to do anything but find conflicting "evidence" videos on the internet and insert emojis into replies.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Angelo,
> 
> How about YOU study the core structure.
> 
> ...



No snowman ever collapsed because of fire!!!


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 30, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Study the core structure...
> 
> The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!
> 
> ...




Your snowman analogy is problematic, as it wasn't one solid core going up the center, but rather 47 smaller "cores" going up. The thickness of the steel also decreased the higher it got.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 30, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> No snowman ever collapsed because of fire!!!


You have to be joking right now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> You took ME to school? You didn't even say anything to me in this thread, and in the other threads, everything has been debunked by myself and others. You don't know how to do anything but find conflicting "evidence" videos on the internet and insert emojis into replies.



Leave poor LA RAM FAN alone.
He was once touched by a Jew. Still hasn't recovered.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> So prove it.


He did.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Your snowman analogy is problematic, as it wasn't one solid core going up the center, but rather 47 smaller "cores" going up. The thickness of the steel also decreased the higher it got.



Angelo's analogy.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 30, 2021)

Here's the vampires garlic. Heh.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 30, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Angelo's analogy.


I'm sorry, I got posts mixed up.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2021)

Keep drawing attention to this thread.....the more kids
awakened the better.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Keep drawing attention to this thread.....the more kids
> awakened the better.



Everybody!!!

Check out this guy who heard a noise.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 30, 2021)

The funny thing is, people aren't coming here to get educated, people are coming here for a cheap laugh.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 30, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Keep drawing attention to this thread.....the more kids
> awakened the better.


you have never awakened anyone Angelo you are a nobody and a liar and fool you have been owned and proven wrong.

Deal with it BOY.

Keep posting your lies and proving how much you are my bitch.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> you have never awakened anyone Angelo you are a nobody and a liar and fool you have been owned and proven wrong.
> 
> Deal with it BOY.
> 
> Keep posting your lies and proving how much you are my bitch.


Keep trolling my threads and drawing attention 
to them....bringing in more newcomers every day.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2021)

Spike Lee’s 9/11 doc still has the building blocks he was laying for his controlled demolition exposé
					

The media may have gotten their way when they succeeded in pressuring HBO and Spike Lee to remove the half-hour section of NYC Epicenters in which the acclaimed filmmaker questioned how the Twin Towers and Building 7 fell. But they didn’t manage to completely censor the truth out of Lee’s...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## the other mike (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 1, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Keep trolling my threads and drawing attention
> to them....bringing in more newcomers every day.


No it doesn't actually 

The same few people proving you to be a fool


----------



## Turtlesoup (Oct 1, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Have you read the August 6th memo? Its vague as fuck. "Osama Bin Laden determined to strike the US'. Which narrows the field to our entire nation.
> 
> There were 70 active investigations, with the focus on bombing attacks on federal buildings.


They had attacked the World Trade center years earlier and had said that they would attack it again.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 1, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Keep trolling my threads and drawing attention
> to them....bringing in more newcomers every day.


Drawing attention to what? The fact that you are completely clueless and because of that you continue to post garbage?

It's good that people are pointing out your idiocy for everyone to see. Including newcomers.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 1, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Spike Lee’s 9/11 doc still has the building blocks he was laying for his controlled demolition exposé
> 
> 
> The media may have gotten their way when they succeeded in pressuring HBO and Spike Lee to remove the half-hour section of NYC Epicenters in which the acclaimed filmmaker questioned how the Twin Towers and Building 7 fell. But they didn’t manage to completely censor the truth out of Lee’s...
> ...


You mean like the part of the video with Richard Gage? 

Gage was voted out/removed from AE911 because of his crazy beliefs regarding COVID. They asked him to resign, he refused, so they voted him out.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 1, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


Oh yes. William Rodriguez. 

The guy who, on the day of 9/11, described his experience as:


> RODRIGUEZ: I was in the basement, which is the support floor for the maintenance company, and *we hear like a big rumble*. Not like an impact, *like a rumble, like moving furniture in a massive way.* And all of sudden *we hear another rumble*, and a guy comes running, running into our office, and all of skin was off his body. All of the skin.







__





						CNN.com - Transcripts
					





					www.cnn.com
				




William needed to embellish his story as time went on because he started going in front of crowds to do his presentations. It went from being a "rumble" to "a massive explosion from below that lifted him up off the floor". "A big rumble" is FAR less impressive than "a massive explosion from below that lifted him up off the floor".

Come on Angelo...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 1, 2021)

Steel Sulfidation | World Trade Center Building 7
					

In a New York Times article published in February 2002, James Glanz and Eric Lipton wrote: “Perhaps the deepest mystery uncovered in the investigation involves extremely thin bits of steel collected...from 7 World Trade Center.... The steel apparently melted away, but no fire in any of the...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## the other mike (Oct 1, 2021)

The censorship of Spike Lee’s NYC Epicenters is a tragically fitting end to the last 20 years
					

Even the respected and dauntless filmmaker Spike Lee could not overcome the awesome wrath of the mainstream media that comes down upon any person of influence who dares challenge the official story of 9/11.




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 1, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The censorship of Spike Lee’s NYC Epicenters is a tragically fitting end to the last 20 years
> 
> 
> Even the respected and dauntless filmmaker Spike Lee could not overcome the awesome wrath of the mainstream media that comes down upon any person of influence who dares challenge the official story of 9/11.
> ...


Richard Gage was ousted from AE911 and Lee's "documentary" because of his crazy views on COVID.








						Why I am Going Solo - RichardGage911.org
					

This is my statement on why I'm now independent of AE911Truth. I made a mistake and I take full responsibility. But my mission is not yet finished! Partner with me so we can continue speaking 9/11 truth!




					richardgage911.org


----------



## the other mike (Oct 1, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Richard Gage was ousted from AE911 and Lee's "documentary" because of his crazy views on COVID.


What do you consider to be a "crazy view" of 
the Fauci/China virus ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 2, 2021)

Angelo said:


> What do you consider to be a "crazy view" of
> the Fauci/China virus


I thought you ignored me?

Remember?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 4, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> How did this structure collapse Angelo? The upper "block" was supported by the lower "block"? Why did everything come apart?


Run Angelo, RUN!!!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 4, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Angelo,
> 
> Let's hit you with some knowledge and maybe you won't look so stupid when pushing your crapola. I doubt it though.
> 
> ...


Angelo, you seemed to have missed this also? Is this how you handle things when you get your ass handed to you? Instead of admitting you were wrong, you run and hide?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Angelo, you seemed to have missed this also? Is this how you handle things when you get your ass handed to you? Instead of admitting you were wrong, you run and hide?


Are these copies of the blueprints they gave you 
when you set the charges ?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2021)

Educate yourselves America.
20 years of lies has nearly wrecked us.


			https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Are these copies of the blueprints they gave you
> when you set the charges ?


Nope. They're on the internet Agent Angelo. You should know this when you were trained.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Educate yourselves America.
> 20 years of lies has nearly wrecked us.
> 
> 
> https://www.usdebtclock.org/




More bullshit!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2021)

Top Ten Abuses of Power Since 9/11
					






					www.aclu.org
				











						Costs of the 20-year war on terror: $8 trillion and 900,000 deaths
					

A report from the Costs of War project at Brown University revealed that 20 years of post-9/11 wars have cost the U.S. an estimated $8 trillion and have killed more than 900,000 people.




					www.brown.edu


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2021)

https://benthamopen.com/contents/pdf/TOCPJ/TOCPJ-2-7.pdf
		

*The Open Chemical Physics Journal.*





Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe​Niels Harrit et al. April 1, 2009
*Abstract:* We have discovered distinctive red/gray chips in all the samples we have studied of the dust produced by the destruction of the World Trade Center. Examination of four of these samples, collected from separate sites, is reported in this paper. These red/gray chips show marked similarities in all four samples. One sample was collected by a Manhattan resident about ten minutes after the collapse of the second WTC Tower, two the next day, and a fourth about a week later. The properties of these chips were analyzed using optical microscopy, scanning electron microscopy (SEM), X-ray energy dispersive spectroscopy (XEDS), and differential scanning calorimetry (DSC). The red material contains grains approximately 100 nm across which are largely iron oxide, while aluminum is contained in tiny plate-like structures. Separation of components using methyl ethyl ketone demonstrated that elemental aluminum is present. The iron oxide and aluminum are intimately mixed in the red material. When ignited in a DSC device the chips exhibit large but narrow exotherms occurring at approximately 430 ˚C, far below the normal ignition temperature for conventional thermite. Numerous iron-rich spheres are clearly observed in the residue following the ignition of these peculiar red/gray chips. The red portion of these chips is found to be an unreacted thermitic material and highly energetic.









						Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe
					

Abstract: We have discovered distinctive red/gray chips in all the samples we have studied of the dust produced by the destruction of the World Trade Center. Examination of four of these samples, collected from separate sites, is reported in this paper. These red/gray chips show marked...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> https://benthamopen.com/contents/pdf/TOCPJ/TOCPJ-2-7.pdf
> 
> 
> *The Open Chemical Physics Journal.*
> ...


Here is a slide from a presentation Stephen Jones did. Notice the circled spectrum he identifies as primer paint.




Below is the spectrum of the red layer in Niels Harrit's paper:




Looks like they contain the same elements!

UH OH!!!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Here is a slide from a presentation Stephen Jones did. Notice the circled spectrum he identifies as primer paint.
> View attachment 548628
> 
> Below is the spectrum of the red layer in Niels Harrit's paper:
> ...


You're prepared with all the necessary debunking tools aren't you ? I'm impressed.

So why did the FBI shut down the investigations ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> You're prepared with all the necessary debunking tools aren't you ? I'm impressed.


You idiots have been spewing the same shit for over 20 years now. How hard can it be to debunk at this point?

I mean you're prepared with all the necessary conspiracy tools right Angelo? I mean you just post and paste links/videos/information one right after the other.

Pot meet kettle.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> I mean you're prepared


We keep asking questions and presenting
our thoughts on what we saw, and disinformation trolls like you have been cluttering up the Internet, attempting to discredit us since the invention of these 'conspiracy theory' boards. 

These boards were made just for 9/11......


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2021)

Free-Fall Acceleration | World Trade Center Building 7
					

Today, the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) acknowledges that WTC 7 fell at a rate of free fall (or the rate of gravity) for a period of approximately 2.25 seconds before it started to slow down. David Chandler, a physics teacher who has studied the behavior of WTC 7...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2021)

High-Temperature Thermitic Reactions | Twin Towers
					

Despite the illegal destruction of most of the structural steel and other debris in the months after 9/11, a sizeable body of forensic evidence has been developed over the years by government investigators and independent researchers. Much of the available evidence indicates the occurrence of...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## the other mike (Oct 7, 2021)

Steel Sulfidation | World Trade Center Building 7
					

In a New York Times article published in February 2002, James Glanz and Eric Lipton wrote: “Perhaps the deepest mystery uncovered in the investigation involves extremely thin bits of steel collected...from 7 World Trade Center.... The steel apparently melted away, but no fire in any of the...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Steel Sulfidation | World Trade Center Building 7
> 
> 
> In a New York Times article published in February 2002, James Glanz and Eric Lipton wrote: “Perhaps the deepest mystery uncovered in the investigation involves extremely thin bits of steel collected...from 7 World Trade Center.... The steel apparently melted away, but no fire in any of the...
> ...


This and your previous three posts have all been debunked before. How about you address the information that has been presented against then instead of reposting chickenshit.

Although, it's probably in your best interest NOT to respond since you've had your ass handed to you on a regular basis.

Your call.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Although, it's probably in your best interest


You're right.
I don't need 3 rogue DHS agents
hounding me at this juncture in my life.
Wouldn't be prudent.......

By just putting information out here for the kids to
check out, I've probably drawn more attention to myself than I need already,.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Study the core structure...
> 
> The collapse would not have been happening that fast......look up the law of momentum conservation, and realize both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!
> 
> ...



20 years later and we still have the conspiracy theory experts grinding away imyinh the government bombed the towers or some other shit. 
You people are not patriots  or Americans. In a time when the country attacked you attempt to spin it against the defendant. You're nuts


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> 20 years later and we still have the conspiracy theory experts grinding away imyinh the government bombed the towers or some other shit.


Strawman argument. Mixing conspiracies can be confusing huh ?


Colin norris said:


> You people are not patriots  or Americans.


Come here and say that boy.


Colin norris said:


> In a time when the country attacked you attempt to spin it against the defendant.


More strawman BS.


Colin norris said:


> You're nuts


Thank you. That's a compliment coming from a snarky old dweeb like you.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Strawman argument. Mixing conspiracies can be confusing huh ?
> 
> Come here and say that boy.
> 
> ...


As alqays you are too stupid gto grasp the meaning of words. It is you constructing strawman arguments which are proven false.

No one is afraid to come and say what you are to your face Angelo you are fool and treasonous bastard. You are too weak and worthless to do anything about it face to face or otherwise.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Strawman argument. Mixing conspiracies can be confusing huh ?
> 
> Come here and say that boy.
> 
> ...




You have nothing but conspiracy theories. You know nothing and  never likely to learn. 

20 years on and ratbags like you arw still bleating how you have special knowledge. Dont make people vomit.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You have nothing but conspiracy theories. You know nothing and  never likely to learn.
> 
> 20 years on and ratbags like you arw still bleating how you have special knowledge. Dont make people vomit.


I see you take lesson's from Soupnazi630 
on conversationizationary stuff.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down, the south would have probably collapsed about 5 -10 floors and stopped up there




What do you think could have possibly stopped it? A magic anti-gravity device?


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What sounds should the towers make when 10 floors start falling onto the floor below?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> You're right.
> I don't need 3 rogue DHS agents
> hounding me at this juncture in my life.


Awwwww.... Poor baby....

Cry me a river...


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 13, 2021)

All I recall on that day was George, reading an upside down book, to some kids


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> We keep asking questions and presenting
> our thoughts on


No you don't. 

All you do is sling insults and post other people's videos/articles.

How about you debate for once? We all know the reason why you won't.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Come here and say that boy.


Uh oh!

Internet Rambo time!!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> and disinformation trolls like you


You mean like the disinformation YOU keep pushing? When you agreed with one theory and then turn around disagree with it?

Face it Angelo. You're no patriot. You're DEFINATELY not here to spread the truth as has been proven with your lies. You're only here to muddy the waters. Even your own truther brethren are starting to see through your façade and call you out. You even lied about being a cop. You can't be trusted.

Who's paying you agent?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> The numbskull OP


bye, ignored one


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Muhammed said:


> What do you think could have possibly stopped it? A magic anti-gravity device?


Core columns muhammAd.
Get a clue.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Face it Angelo. You're no patriot.


Come HERE and say that you deranged murderer.

Say it to my face punk.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

The black ops that planted the shit probably thought
it would happen in the wee hours on a Sunday when not many people would die.

They shouldn't feel so bad.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

David Chandler's 'WTC7 in Freefall'

David Chandler's 'The North Tower Exploding'

David Chandler's 'Downward Acceleration of the North Tower'

NIST Admits Freefall

Let Me Know When You See Fire

Niels M. Harrit - TV 2 News Interview


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Come HERE and say that you deranged murderer.
> 
> Say it to my face punk.


Crazy internet Rambos...

Gotta love 'em!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> David Chandler's 'WTC7 in Freefall'
> 
> David Chandler's 'The North Tower Exploding'
> 
> ...


Yup. All been debunked.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Core columns muhammAd.
> Get a clue.


What a stupid reply. You have no clue about what you're talking about.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

University Study Finds Fire Did Not Cause Building 7’s Collapse on 9/11
					

The principal conclusion of our study is that fire did not cause the collapse of WTC 7 on 9/11. The secondary conclusion of our study is that the collapse of WTC 7 was a global failure involving the near-simultaneous failure of every column in the building.




					www.ae911truth.org
				


University Study Finds Fire Did Not Cause Building 7’s Collapse on 9/11​


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

The disinformation trolls like gamelon think getting the last word in helps their case, when it's usually the opposite.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Architect Kent Rattan: That’s not how buildings behave
					

This week on 9/11 Free Fall, architect and AE911Truth board member Kent Rattan joins host Andy Steele to talk about his own experience on 9/11, his eventual discovery of the 9/11 evidence, and the work of AE911Truth.




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Come HERE and say that you deranged murderer.
> 
> Say it to my face punk.


What are you, 12 years old?

Grow the hell up!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The disinformation trolls like gamelon think getting the last word in helps their case, when it's usually the opposite.


Nah.

It's all about showing how much of an idiot you are when it comes to this stuff. You've lied, contradicted your stances on which theories are true or not, gotten TONS of structural information wrong (which you STILL try and push even though you agreed you were wrong).

Even LaDarius has called you out.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

See post #1 kids.
Ignore the 13 pages of troll clutter.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> See post #1 kids.
> Ignore the 13 pages of troll clutter.


Including your disinformation agent Angelo?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> See post #1 kids.
> Ignore the 13 pages of troll clutter.


Why'd you lie about being a cop Angelo?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Why'd you lie about being a cop Angelo?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> bye, ignored one


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> University Study Finds Fire Did Not Cause Building 7’s Collapse on 9/11
> 
> 
> The principal conclusion of our study is that fire did not cause the collapse of WTC 7 on 9/11. The secondary conclusion of our study is that the collapse of WTC 7 was a global failure involving the near-simultaneous failure of every column in the building.
> ...



_Seven years later, investigators at the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) concluded that WTC 7 was the first steel-framed high-rise ever to have collapsed solely as a result of normal office fires._

They left out, "having flaming chunks of the WTC hit the building".


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> They left out, "having flaming chunks of the WTC hit the building".


Yeah. That explains why it was identical to a controlled demo.

So it sets new precedent ?
Demolition crews no longer having all the prep work ....
just go upstairs , start some fires and wait.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What sounds should the towers make when 10 floors start falling onto the floor below?


/——/ Conspiracy nuts think collapsing floors sound like Rhapsody in Blue


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Demolition crews no longer having all the prep work ....
> just go upstairs , start some fires and wait.


Just keep on posting stupid shit agent Angelo. The "kids" will see it for what it is.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Conspiracy nuts think collapsing floors sound like Rhapsody in Blue


And clueless citizens like you don't have any idea how sturdy those towers were.
And still can't believe it didn't happened any other way than the way they say you saw it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Yeah. That explains why it was identical to a controlled demo.
> 
> So it sets new precedent ?
> Demolition crews no longer having all the prep work ....
> just go upstairs , start some fires and wait.



*That explains why it was identical to a controlled demo.*

Identical? Sweet!!

Where are the explosive rigs, miles of wire, radio detonators etc?

And what was the motive again?

*So it sets new precedent ?*

Yes, fuel filled jets crashing into the WTC and then the towers collapsing into 
nearby buildings......that's definitely a new precedent.

Unless it was holograms? Was it holograms? Or was it cruise missiles?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Just keep on posting stupid shit agent Angelo. The "kids" will see it for what it is.


au contraire ....They see you taking posts out of context, insulting me, acting guilty....I love it.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> au contraire ....They see you taking posts out of context, insulting me, acting guilty....I love it.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> And clueless citizens like you don't have any idea how sturdy those towers were.
> And still can't believe it didn't happened any other way than the way they say you saw it.


/——-/ Well the “expert” missed out on key information about the WTC. Turns out the insulation was not always apples correctly, uniformly or even inspected. Some insulation foam was knocked off or never applied. And during construction, the use of asbestos insulation was stopped and a mixture of other materials were used.  








						"FIREPROOFING" AT THE WTC TOWERS - Fire Engineering: Firefighter Training and Fire Service News, Rescue
					

I investigated the fireproof- ing in both World Trade Center towers over approximately a 10-year period between the early 1990s and early June 2000, the last time I was in the towers.




					www.fireengineering.com


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *That explains why it was identical to a controlled demo.*
> 
> Identical? Sweet!!
> 
> Where are the explosive rigs, miles of wire, radio detonators etc?


I've posted several articles on who had access to the elevator shafts, the basement, etc,,,


Toddsterpatriot said:


> And what was the motive again?


Insurance money in the billions, a reason for war, to side-step the expensive asbestos removal, and or subsequent _necessary_ demolition ....ask lucky Larry about that one.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> *So it sets new precedent ?*
> 
> Yes, fuel filled jets crashing into the WTC and then the towers collapsing into
> nearby buildings......that's definitely a new precedent.
> ...


Strawman argument....I never mentioned the planes.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Foreknowledge | World Trade Center Building 7
					

About an hour after the destruction of WTC 1 at 10:28 AM, the authorities at the World Trade Center began anticipating the collapse of WTC 7 with a high degree of confidence and precision. Their anticipation was so strong that the media widely reported on WTC 7’s imminent collapse, with some...




					www.ae911truth.org
				



_*[Sound of explosion]. Unidentified voice: “You hear that?” Voice of emergency worker #1: “Keep your eye on that building, it’ll be coming down....” Voice of emergency worker #2: “Building is about to blow up, move it back.... Here we are looking back, there’s a building about to blow up. Flame and debris coming down.” 4*_









						Explosive Features | Twin Towers
					

The report issued by the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) on the destruction of WTC 1 and WTC 2 was voluminous, yet NIST did not analyze what is arguably the most important aspect of the collapses for establishing their likely technical cause: the structural behavior of the...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I've posted several articles on who had access to the elevator shafts, the basement, etc,,,
> 
> Insurance money in the billions, a reason for war, to side-step the expensive asbestos removal, and or subsequent _necessary_ demolition ....ask lucky Larry about that one.
> 
> Strawman argument....I never mentioned the planes.



*I've posted several articles on who had access to the elevator shafts, the basement, etc,,,*

Who installed disappearing demo rigs?

*Strawman argument....I never mentioned the planes.*

So mention them now. Or run away?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

from August 2021


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *I've posted several articles on who had access to the elevator shafts, the basement, etc,,,*
> 
> Who installed disappearing demo rigs?
> 
> ...


Pay attention kids.
Disinformation 101 Toddsterpatriot 's an expert.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Pay attention kids.
> Disinformation 101 Toddsterpatriot 's an expert.



Why was it leaning before it collapsed?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Look how fast they shut down Spike Lee.......
Too bad, that will backfire on them...more people are curious to know the truth.....


Which is where trolls like Soupnazi630  and Toddsterpatriot come in.








						Spike Lee Cuts 9/11 Conspiracy Theories from Final Chapter of ‘NYC Epicenters’ Doc
					

Lee has been under fire for allegedly giving “credence” to a number of September 11 conspiracy theories.




					www.indiewire.com


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

The re-edited part four comes mere *days after Lee came under fire *following a New York Times interview, wherein he defended including the sorts of conspiracy theories proposed by members of the *Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth.*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Just keep on posting stupid shit agent Angelo. The "kids" will see it for what it is.


In the light we have no need to lie.
Are you jealous ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> In the light we have no need to lie.


Yeah you do traitor. You're not interested in the truth. You're here strictly to confuse which is why you lie and then support different theories that cannot coexist.

What a dope!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Yeah you do traitor. You're not interested in the truth. You're here strictly to confuse which is why you lie and then support different theories that cannot coexist.
> 
> What a dope!



I'm the traitor ?
From the looks of 
*Gamelon's 4 threads in 11 years*, maybe you are.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

Hmmmm.

And, in comparison, what are all the *threads started by angelo ?*

Wow, hardly any about 9/11.

Pay attention kids....the future is at stake
until we get to the bottom of 9/11.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I'm the traitor ?
> From the looks of
> *Gamelon's 4 threads in 11 years*, maybe you are.




What the hell does that have to do with me being a traitor?!

You're really reaching now!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 13, 2021)

He's dying to say something personal
even if it blows his cover.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 14, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I'm the traitor ?
> From the looks of
> *Gamelon's 4 threads in 11 years*, maybe you are.


Or maybe you're not American .....
Maybe LaDairis was right about you Israeli's.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 15, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Or maybe you're not American .....
> Maybe LaDairis was right about you Israeli's.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 15, 2021)

Angelo said:


> In the light we have no need to lie.


So was it a missile or plane that hit the Pentagon?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> So was it a missile or plane that hit the Pentagon?


A nerf ball.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 15, 2021)

Angelo said:


> A nerf ball.


As expected.

You don't want to piss off any of your truther brethren by disagreeing with them right Angelo? As long as you are all against the evil government, it doesn't matter what lies are being told to justify that end.



Come on chickenshit! Missile or plane? Do you have the balls to say LaDairis is wrong? What about Christophera's concrete core in the twin towers? Was he wrong about that?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You don't want to piss off any of your truther brethren by disagreeing with them right Angelo?


I don't discriminate my posts based on what anyone else expects.

I posted archives of Norman Mineta testifying about an approaching plane.... other than that I've focused my attention to the other events of the day.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2021)

From the size of the damage, it appears explosives were involved in some way.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 15, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I don't discriminate my posts based on what anyone else expects.
> 
> I posted archives of Norman Mineta testifying about an approaching plane.... other than that I've focused my attention to the other events of the day.


I get it Angelo.

Like I said. You don't want to disagree with follow truthers because you'll become an outcast. Better to keep your tail between your legs and continue to run with the pack.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> I get it Angelo.
> 
> Like I said. You don't want to disagree with follow truthers because you'll become an outcast. Better to keep your tail between your legs and continue to run with the pack.


My philosophy is, the more you guys attack me, the more suspicious
all the newbies will be. Keep up the good work, Chip.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2021)

Of course, getting to the truth would be a bitter triumph, since having a bunch of Angelo followers would surely put me at risk.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 15, 2021)

Angelo said:


> My philosophy is, the more you guys attack me, the more suspicious
> all the newbies will be. Keep up the good work, Chip.


You mean suspicious that you are an idiot?

I don't think the newbies are suspicious at this point. I think they KNOW you're an idiot.

All you know how to do is post videos and articles that you clearly don't understand and are too stupid to have an intellectual debate on.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 15, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Of course, getting to the truth would be a bitter triumph, since having a bunch of Angelo followers would surely put me at risk.


Don't flatter yourself...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Don't flatter yourself...


Well, if we were truly anonymous here
how would you know I'm not Tom Brady or someone
in big media like Joe Rogan, or Spike Lee for that matter ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 15, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Well, if we were truly anonymous here
> how would you know I'm not Tom Brady or someone
> in big media like Joe Rogan, or Spike Lee for that matter ?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2021)

Gamolon said:


>


I bet I'm the first 'truther' to actually make you laugh.

You didn't know I was really Clint Eastwood, did you ?
Remember, too much sugar is bad for you.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 15, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You mean suspicious that you are an idiot?
> 
> I don't think the newbies are suspicious at this point. I think they KNOW you're an idiot.
> 
> All you know how to do is post videos and articles that you clearly don't understand and are too stupid to have an intellectual debate on.


Anyone is free to look at ALL POSTS BY ANGELO and see that
you're full of shit.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2021)

Thermite is the only thing that caused that extreme heat....or a form of thermate ( more sulfer)


----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 16, 2021)

Don't you hate when you misspell *sulfur* ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 18, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Don't you hate when you misspell *sulfur* ?


Don't you hate it when truthers get caught manipulating audio files in order to support their idiocy?

David Hooper's video. Check out the Ginny Carr's audio clip that he used in his video to "prove" and explosion occurred prior to the plane crash. Clip starts at 46:20.

Ginny Carr's original clip in which you can hear the whine of the plane engines fade in, followed by the sound of the impact, and then, 9 seconds later, something impacting the ground.




__





						Meeting Recording 9/11, Part 1 [Archival Audio] · September 11 Digital Archive
					





					911digitalarchive.org
				




You can hear the difference between the original and David Hooper's manipulated sound clip. In David Hooper's video, the narrator purposely talks over the whine of the engines in order to hide it. Then the first "bang" is made to be much softer than the second "bang". Even the sound quality is different between the two.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 18, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Don't you hate when you misspell *sulfur* ?


Hey Angelo, did your handlers make you change your name for a reason?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 18, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> I bet I'm the first 'truther' to actually make you laugh.


Nah. I laugh at you truthers ALL the time.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 18, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Hey Angelo, did your handlers make you change your name for a reason?


How did I know you would be the first one to call me Angelo ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 18, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> View attachment 552564View attachment 552565


I wonder why Niels Harrit didn't find any Fluorine in his supposed active thermite samples?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 18, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> How did I know you would be the first one to call me Angelo ?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 18, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> I wonder why Niels Harrit didn't find any Fluorine in his supposed active thermite samples?


The FBI closed off ground zero.....but they couldn't stop people from gathering samples around the perimeter, and why do you care ?

Anyway ---a dot here a dot there-- the puzzle is coming together.... even with table - shakers like you trying to stop us.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 18, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> The FBI closed off ground zero.....but they couldn't stop people from gathering samples around the perimeter, and why do you care ?
> 
> Anyway ---a dot here a dot there-- the puzzle is coming together.... even with table - shakers like you trying to stop us.


What does any of this have to do with Harrit not finding Fluorine in his supposed thermite samples?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 18, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> The FBI closed off ground zero.....but they couldn't stop people from gathering samples around the perimeter, and why do you care ?
> 
> Anyway ---a dot here a dot there-- the puzzle is coming together.... even with table - shakers like you trying to stop us.


"Mikey G and the Table-Shakers"

Run with it Angelo!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 18, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> "Mikey G and the Table-Shakers"
> 
> Run with it Angelo!


Can you get me Mike Portnoy on drums and Billy Sheehan on bass with Mariah Carey singing ?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 18, 2021)

Derek S on keys


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 18, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Can you get me Mike Portnoy on drums and Billy Sheehan on bass with Mariah Carey singing ?


You playing guitar?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 18, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You playing guitar?


Religiously. I learned some new songs last week actually,,That Smell, (Skynyrd)Carry on (kansas) and the Stairway solo(still working on it)
I play this
instrumentally almost every day


----------



## the other mike (Oct 18, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Thermite is the only thing that caused that extreme heat....or a form of thermate ( more sulfer)


Not like_ I made it up_ --
I never even heard of thermite until awhile after 9/11 happened


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 19, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Not like_ I made it up_ --
> I never even heard of thermite until awhile after 9/11 happened


There is absolutely no proof of the existence of thermite/thermate at the tower sites.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> There is absolutely no proof of the existence of thermite/thermate at the tower sites.


Oh good.
I can sleep better tonight.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 19, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Or maybe you're not American .....
> Maybe LaDairis was right about you Israeli's.





Einstein was right.....


*Einstein Letter Warning Of
Zionist Fascism In Israel
Letter That Albert Einstein Sent to the New York Times
1948, Protesting the Visit of Menachem Begin*
11-1-4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Letters to the EditorNew York TimesDecember 4, 1948 TO THE EDITORS OF THE NEW YORK TIMES: Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" (Tnuat Haherut), a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties. It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine. 

The current visit of Menachem Begin, leader of this party, to the United States is obviously calculated to give the impression of American support for his party in the coming Israeli elections, and to cement political ties with conservative Zionist elements in the United States. Several Americans of national repute have lent their names to welcome his visit. It is inconceivable that those who oppose fascism throughoutthe world, if correctly informed as to Mr. Begin's political record and perspectives, could add their names and support to the movement he represents. Before irreparable damage is done by way of financial contributions, public manifestations in Begin's behalf, and the creation in Palestine of the impression that a large segment of America supports Fascist elements in Israel, the American public must be informed as to the record and objectives of Mr. Begin and his movement. The public avowals of Begin's party are no guide whatever to its actual character. Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future. *Attack on Arab Village* A shocking example was their behavior in the Arab village of Deir Yassin. This village, off the main roads and surrounded by Jewish lands, had taken no part in the war, and had even fought off Arab bands who wanted to use the village as their base. On April 9 (THE NEW YORK TIMES), terrorist bands attacked this peaceful village, which was not a military objective in the fighting, killed most of its inhabitants ? 240men, women, and children - and kept a few of them alive to parade as captives through the streets of Jerusalem. Most of the Jewish community was horrified at the deed, and the Jewish Agency sent a telegram of apology to King Abdullah of Trans-Jordan. But the terrorists, far from being ashamed of their act, were proud of this massacre, publicized it widely, and invited all the foreign correspondents present in the country to view the heaped corpses and the general havoc at Deir Yassin. The Deir Yassin incident exemplifies the character and actions of the Freedom Party. Within the Jewish community they have preached an admixture of ultranationalism, religious mysticism, and racial superiority. Like other Fascist parties they have been used to break strikes, and have themselves pressed for the destruction of free trade unions. In their stead they have proposed corporate unions on the Italian Fascist model. During the last years of sporadic anti-British violence, the IZL and Stern groups inaugurated a reign of terror in the Palestine Jewish community. Teachers were beaten up for speaking against them, adults were shot for not letting their children join them. By gangster methods, beatings, window-smashing, and wide-spread robberies, the terrorists intimidated the population and exacted a heavy tribute. The people of the Freedom Party have had no part in the constructive achievements in Palestine. They have reclaimed no land, built no settlements, and only detracted from the Jewish defense activity. Their much-publicized immigration endeavors were minute, and devoted mainly to bringing in Fascist compatriots. *Discrepancies Seen* The discrepancies between the bold claims now being made by Begin and his party, and their record of past performance in Palestine bear the imprint of no ordinary political party. This is the unmistakable stamp of a Fascist party for whom terrorism (against Jews, Arabs, and British alike), and misrepresentation are means, and a "Leader State" is the goal. In the light of the foregoing considerations, it is imperative that the truth about Mr. Begin and his movement be made known in this country. It is all the more tragic that the top leadership of American Zionism has refused to campaign against Begin's efforts, or even to expose to its own constituents the dangers to Israel from support to Begin. The undersigned therefore take this means of publicly presenting a few salient facts concerning Begin and his party; and of urging all concerned not to support this latest manifestation of fascism. ISIDORE ABRAMOWITZHANNAH ARENDTABRAHAM BRICKRABBI JESSURUN CARDOZOALBERT EINSTEINHERMAN EISEN, M.D.HAYIM FINEMANM. GALLEN, M.D.H.H. HARRISZELIG S. HARRISSIDNEY HOOKFRED KARUSHBRURIA KAUFMANIRMA L. LINDHEIMNACHMAN MAISELSEYMOUR MELMANMYER D. MENDELSONM.D., HARRY M. OSLINSKYSAMUEL PITLICKFRITZ ROHRLICHLOUIS P. ROCKERRUTH SAGISITZHAK SANKOWSKYI.J. SHOENBERGSAMUEL SHUMANM. SINGERIRMA WOLFESTEFAN WOLF. New York, Dec. 2, 1948


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 19, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> There is absolutely no proof of the existence of thermite/thermate at the tower sites.





Then explain the river of molten steel 2200F pouring out of the South Tower.

You can't without THERMITE....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Einstein was right.....
> 
> 
> *Einstein Letter Warning Of
> ...



*Einstein was right.....*

About what?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Then explain the river of molten steel 2200F pouring out of the South Tower.
> 
> You can't without THERMITE....


Red hot steel still being found in the middle of winter into November...
I wonder how fires can keep burning with no oxygen especially at those temperatures .


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 19, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Einstein was right.....*
> 
> About what?




About Zionists being fascists...

Still cheering the hit on the USS Liberty?


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 19, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Red hot steel still being found in the middle of winter into November...
> I wonder how fires can keep burning with no oxygen especially at those temperatures .




There was plenty of Oxygen.  Thermite burning requires it.  Thermite is rusted metal burning its oxide (rust) off.  It should be considered as fuel source for electric turbine generation.

But the metal staying hot after the fall, that is Thermite, which can burn for days (why the pile of debris kept smoking for days.)


----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> There was plenty of Oxygen.  Thermite burning requires it.  Thermite is rusted metal burning its oxide (rust) off.  It should be considered as fuel source for electric turbine generation.
> 
> But the metal staying hot after the fall, that is Thermite, which can burn for days (why the pile of debris kept smoking for days.)


It was a rhetorical question. I meant no outside source of oxygen.....
I've studied up a little in 20 years.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 19, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> It was a rhetorical question.
> I've studied up a little in 20 years.




The molten steel is a smoking gun.

Both towers were rigged by Israeli firms for controlled demolition.  The CIA was also involved, because the CIA under Zionist Traitor George Tenet was essentially an appendage of the Mossad, and still is.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 19, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Oh good.
> I can sleep better tonight.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Then explain the river of molten steel 2200F pouring out of the South Tower.
> 
> You can't without THERMITE....


You have no physical proof of molten metal. You can't determine a substance by sight.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Then explain the river of molten steel 2200F pouring out of the South Tower.
> 
> You can't without THERMITE....


Yet there is not one shred of proof of thermite.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> But the metal staying hot after the fall, that is Thermite, which can burn for days (why the pile of debris kept smoking for days.)




Thermite burns for days?!?!?!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> About Zionists being fascists...
> 
> Still cheering the hit on the USS Liberty?



He said he didn't like the "Freedom Party" 

Where did he say Zionists were fascists?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> There was plenty of Oxygen. Thermite burning requires it.



No it doesn't, you idiot.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 19, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You have no physical proof of molten metal. You can't determine a substance by sight.




LOL....


This is where the Zionist 911 Traitors end up, saying THIS is NOT MOLTEN STEEL.....


When forced with the truth, the Zionist Traitor will result to lies, insults, and attempts to censor....

Sorry, it is still there....







						911 molten metal - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 19, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> He said he didn't like the "Freedom Party"
> 
> Where did he say Zionists were fascists?





Freedom Party = Zionists....


Can you read, Dexter Manley???




LaDairis said:


> Several Americans of national repute have lent their names to welcome his visit. It is inconceivable that those who oppose *fascism* throughoutthe world, if correctly informed as to Mr. Begin's political record and perspectives, could add their names and support to the movement he represents. Before irreparable damage is done by way of financial contributions, public manifestations in Begin's behalf, and the creation in Palestine of the impression that* a large segment of America supports Fascist elements in Israel,* the American public must be informed as to the record and objectives of Mr. Begin and his movement. The public avowals of Begin's party are no guide whatever to its actual character. Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state.






What was the mission of the USS Liberty?

To investigate reports of zionist CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the Occupied Territories...


What did Israel do about it???


Israel attacked and murdered ship and crew USS Liberty, and lied about it...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Freedom Party = Zionists....
> 
> 
> Can you read, Dexter Manley???
> ...



*Freedom Party = Zionists....*

They're the only Zionists? LOL!

*To investigate reports of zionist CONCENTRATION CAMPS in the Occupied Territories...*

On the 4th day of the war they built concentration camps? Damn, you're stupid.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 19, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> LOL....
> 
> 
> This is where the Zionist 911 Traitors end up, saying THIS is NOT MOLTEN STEEL.....


I guess that means you don't have proof of molten steel? No physicals evidence of it any anywhere?

You also never answered the  question. Thermite can burn for days? Explain how that works LaDairis.



I just watched a video with a barrel full of thermite and it burned out in about 1 1/2 minutes. How much thermite would you need for it to "burn for days"?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 19, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> It was a rhetorical question. I meant no outside source of oxygen.....
> I've studied up a little in 20 years.


How much thermite do you think would have to be present to burn for 2 months? Have you ever watched a video of thermite burning and how fast it's consumed? I mentioned this to LaDairis. I just watched a video of a BARREL full of thermite and it burned out in 1 1/2 minutes.

Let that sink in a bit and then get back to me.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 19, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> It was a rhetorical question. I meant no outside source of oxygen.....
> I've studied up a little in 20 years.





LaDairis said:


> LOL....
> 
> 
> This is where the Zionist 911 Traitors end up, saying THIS is NOT MOLTEN STEEL.....


Where is the supposed "molten steel" flowing from? The core columns?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> How much thermite do you think would have to be present to burn for 2 months? Have you ever watched a video of thermite burning and how fast it's consumed? I mentioned this to LaDairis. I just watched a video of a BARREL full of thermite and it burned out in 1 1/2 minutes.
> 
> Let that sink in a bit and then get back to me.


110 stories of debris piled on top of 6 basement floors
makes for quite an unprecedented situation obviously.




__





						AE911Truth Supporter Signature List
					






					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Oct 20, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> 110 stories of debris piled on top of 6 basement floors
> makes for quite an unprecedented situation obviously.




You think 110 stories of debris is going to slow down the burning of thermite? To burn for over 2 months? Not to mention that amount of thermite would be miniscule because most of it would have burned to remove the columns.

You really are a dumbass aren't you? You and LaDairis both.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You think 110 stories of debris is going to slow down the burning of thermite? To burn for over 2 months? Not to mention that amount of thermite would be miniscule because most of it would have burned to remove the columns.
> 
> You really are a dumbass aren't you? You and LaDairis both.


^^Thermite expert now ^^
Several witnesses verified everything I said, including firefighters who witnessed red hot steel at ground zero into November of 2001.

Keep it up Gamolon ....the more you scramble to discredit us, the more kids are paying attention.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 20, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> ^^Thermite expert now ^^
> Several witnesses verified everything I said, including firefighters who witnessed red hot steel at ground zero into November of 2001.


So you think thermite burned for two months?!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 20, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Several witnesses verified everything I said, including firefighters who witnessed red hot steel at ground zero into November of 2001.


No molten steel anywhere. Why? There were never any temps recorded that were enough to melt steel. Highest was 1376 F. Steel melts at about 2500 F.





__





						USGS Spectroscopy Lab - World Trade Center USGS environmental assessment
					

<B>Environmental Studies of the World Trade Center area after the September 11, 2001 attack</B>



					pubs.usgs.gov
				




You lose again!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> So you think thermite burned for two months?!


The heat generated from the thermite reactions with the steel was insulated by tons and tons of mostly pulverized concrete dust and everything else...... it doesn't matter what I think ....that's what they say.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2021)

Pulverized bone fragments as far as 200 yards away.

So far they've identified over 1500 I believe from DNA samples.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 20, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Pulverized bone fragments as far as 200 yards away.


From thermite burning through steel columns?



Sorry Angelo, but your "evidence" isn't adding up.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 20, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> The heat generated from the thermite reactions with the steel was insulated by tons and tons of mostly pulverized concrete dust and everything else......


Oh I get it now!

You think the thermite was used up when it burned through the column, but the heat generated by the thermite was trapped/insulated by all the debris/dust after the collapse.

Hmmm... I wonder how that fits in with your bullshit quoted below.

If you didn't think it was thermite still burning two months later, then where was the oxygen for the fires coming from that you mention in the first quote? Then you say there was no OUTSIDE sources for said oxygen meaning you think the burning thermite in the pile was still burning and supplying the oxygen.

Can't keep your lies straight eh Angelo?

You make this WAY too easy!



Mikey G said:


> I wonder how fires can keep burning with no oxygen especially at those temperatures .





Mikey G said:


> It was a rhetorical question. I meant no outside source of oxygen.....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Oh I get it now!
> 
> You think the thermite was used up ....


"Blah, blah, blah...." 

All I know is all three towers were controlled demolitions....
I don't care who did it , how or why anymore.

I'm just out to show everyione I'm not crazy.
(Well I'm 'crazy' but not this kind of crazy)


----------



## the other mike (Oct 20, 2021)

In no instance did NIST report that steel in the WTC towers melted due to the fires.
www.journalof911studies.com/articles/WTCHighTemp2.pdf

Key Evidence of Controlled Demolition​



 Near-Free-Fall Acceleration | Twin Towers ​According to the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) — which is the U.S. government agency that investigated the World Trade Center’s destruction — the Twin Towers came down “essentially in free fall.”
NIST’s theory of the collapses hinges on the idea that the upper section of each tower could continuously accelerate through the lower stories at nearly the rate of gravity, while in the process completely dismembering the steel frames and pulverizing nearly all of the concrete to a fine powder.
Yet NIST provided no modeling or calculations to demonstrate that such behavior was possible. Instead, NIST arbitrarily stopped its analysis at the moment of “collapse initiation,” asserting that total collapse was “inevitable” once the collapses initiated.
Read More 



 Explosive Features | Twin Towers ​The report issued by the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) on the destruction of WTC 1 and WTC 2 was voluminous, yet NIST did not analyze what is arguably the most important aspect of the collapses for establishing their likely technical cause: the structural behavior of the towers _during_ the collapse. Instead, NIST carried its analysis only to the point of what it called “collapse initiation.”
As a result of stopping its analysis at collapse initiation, NIST’s final report provides virtually no explanation for the most relevant body of evidence. The very limited explanations NIST does provide come mainly from its FAQs webpage and are speculative rather than based upon scientific analysis.
Read More 



 Eyewitness Accounts of Explosions | Twin Towers ​In addition to the wealth of video and photographic evidence regarding the destruction of the Twin Towers, there is a wealth of eyewitness accounts. The largest source of eyewitness accounts is the New York Fire Department’s (FDNY’s) _World Trade Center Task Force Interviews_ (sometimes referred to as the “FDNY Oral Histories”), which comprise approximately 10,000 to 12,000 pages of statements by over 500 FDNY personnel collected from early October 2001 to late January 2002.
Read More 



 High-Temperature Thermitic Reactions | Twin Towers ​Despite the illegal destruction of most of the structural steel and other debris in the months after 9/11, a sizeable body of forensic evidence has been developed over the years by government investigators and independent researchers. Much of the available evidence indicates the occurrence of high-temperature thermitic reactions before, during, and after the destruction of the towers.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 21, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> I don't care who did it , how or why anymore.


This is EXACTLY what happens when a truther continually gets their ass handed to them on a daily basis.

They just continue to spam old debunked videos and websites, regardless of if they think they're wrong or not.

"Truther seekers"...

Yeah, right. You're nothing more than chickenshit traitor who's afraid to say anything against ANY other truther even if you have proof they're wrong.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 21, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> In no instance did NIST report that steel in the WTC towers melted due to the fires.
> www.journalof911studies.com/articles/WTCHighTemp2.pdf
> 
> Key Evidence of Controlled Demolition​
> ...


All this has been shown to be nothing more than lies and incorrect information based on bad science and stupidity.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2021)

POP QUIZ 
Friday kids....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> This is EXACTLY what happens when a truther continually gets their ass handed to them on a daily basis.
> 
> They just continue to spam old debunked videos and websites, regardless of if they think they're wrong or not.
> 
> ...


Wrong as usual.
Keep playing along though Gamolon ....this is fun.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 22, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Freedom Party = Zionists....*
> 
> They're the only Zionists? LOL!
> 
> ...




Existing structures were used to hold and execute prisoners....

That was the motive to hit the USS Liberty, to prevent the Liberty from validating Einstein's warning....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> All this has been shown to be nothing more than lies and incorrect information based on bad science and stupidity.


Keep lying and trying to pretend the laws of physics ceased to exist that day.,...*pay attention kids.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Existing structures were used to hold and execute prisoners....
> 
> That was the motive to hit the USS Liberty, to prevent the Liberty from validating Einstein's warning....



*Existing structures were used to hold and execute prisoners....*

Like buildings?

*That was the motive to hit the USS Liberty*

They had x-ray vision? They could see what happened in an existing structure?
*
 to prevent the Liberty from validating Einstein's warning....*

He died in 1955. What was his warning about 1967? Be specific.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Keep lying and trying to pretend the laws of physics ceased to exist that day.,...*pay attention kids.*



Laws of physics? Like the towers collapsing at 60% of free-fall?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Existing structures were used to hold and execute prisoners....


Like the coming FEMA camps that were once big-box stores like Target and Walmart.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Laws of physics? Like the towers collapsing at 60% of free-fall?


Key Evidence of Controlled Demolition​



 Near-Free-Fall Acceleration | Twin Towers ​According to the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) — which is the U.S. government agency that investigated the World Trade Center’s destruction — the Twin Towers came down “essentially in free fall.”
NIST’s theory of the collapses hinges on the idea that the upper section of each tower could continuously accelerate through the lower stories at nearly the rate of gravity, while in the process completely dismembering the steel frames and pulverizing nearly all of the concrete to a fine powder.
Yet NIST provided no modeling or calculations to demonstrate that such behavior was possible. Instead, NIST arbitrarily stopped its analysis at the moment of “collapse initiation,” asserting that total collapse was “inevitable” once the collapses initiated.
Read More 



 Explosive Features | Twin Towers ​The report issued by the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) on the destruction of WTC 1 and WTC 2 was voluminous, yet NIST did not analyze what is arguably the most important aspect of the collapses for establishing their likely technical cause: the structural behavior of the towers _during_ the collapse. Instead, NIST carried its analysis only to the point of what it called “collapse initiation.”
As a result of stopping its analysis at collapse initiation, NIST’s final report provides virtually no explanation for the most relevant body of evidence. The very limited explanations NIST does provide come mainly from its FAQs webpage and are speculative rather than based upon scientific analysis.
Read More 



 Eyewitness Accounts of Explosions | Twin Towers ​In addition to the wealth of video and photographic evidence regarding the destruction of the Twin Towers, there is a wealth of eyewitness accounts. The largest source of eyewitness accounts is the New York Fire Department’s (FDNY’s) _World Trade Center Task Force Interviews_ (sometimes referred to as the “FDNY Oral Histories”), which comprise approximately 10,000 to 12,000 pages of statements by over 500 FDNY personnel collected from early October 2001 to late January 2002.
Read More 



 High-Temperature Thermitic Reactions | Twin Towers ​Despite the illegal destruction of most of the structural steel and other debris in the months after 9/11, a sizeable body of forensic evidence has been developed over the years by government investigators and independent researchers. Much of the available evidence indicates the occurrence of high-temperature thermitic reactions before, during, and after the destruction of the towers.
Read More 



 The Official Theory | Twin Towers ​The seven-year quest to produce an official technical explanation for the destruction of World Trade Center Buildings 1, 2, and 7 represents an unparalleled case study in “expectation bias."
_NFPA 921: Guide for Fire and Explosion Investigations_, which serves as the national guide for fire and explosion investigations in the United States, defines “expectation bias” as follows:
Read More 



 Free-Fall Acceleration | World Trade Center Building 7 ​Today, the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) acknowledges that WTC 7 fell at a rate of free fall (or the rate of gravity) for a period of approximately 2.25 seconds before it started to slow down. David Chandler, a physics teacher who has studied the behavior of WTC 7 extensively, explains the significance of free fall in the article titled “Free Fall and Building 7 on 9/11” . . .
Read More 



 Explosions | World Trade Center Building 7 ​The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) claims in its WTC 7 FAQs that “no blast sounds were heard on audio tracks of video recordings during the collapse of WTC 7 or reported by witnesses.” However, both audio recordings and eyewitness accounts of explosions during the destruction of WTC 7 contradict NIST’s claim.
Read More 



 Steel Sulfidation | World Trade Center Building 7 ​In a _New York Times_ article published in February 2002, James Glanz and Eric Lipton wrote:
“Perhaps the deepest mystery uncovered in the investigation involves extremely thin bits of steel collected...from 7 World Trade Center.... The steel apparently melted away, but no fire in any of the buildings was believed to be hot enough to melt steel outright.... A preliminary analysis at Worcester Polytechnic Institute [WPI]...suggests that sulfur released during the fires—no one knows from where—may have combined with atoms in the steel to form compounds that melt at lower temperatures.”
Read More 



 Foreknowledge | World Trade Center Building 7 ​About an hour after the destruction of WTC 1 at 10:28 AM, the authorities at the World Trade Center began anticipating the collapse of WTC 7 with a high degree of confidence and precision. Their anticipation was so strong that the media widely reported on WTC 7’s imminent collapse, with some news outlets even reporting the collapse before it occurred.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

​

15 years later: on the physics of high-rise building collapses​*ARTICLE* | Steven Jones et al.
Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center Catastrophe​*ARTICLE* | Niels Harrit et al.
Extremely high temperatures during the World Trade Center destruction​*ARTICLE* | Steven Jones et al.
The Missing Jolt: A Simple Refutation of the NIST-Bažant Collapse Hypothesis​*ARTICLE* | Graeme MacQueen and Tony Szamboti
Destruction of the World Trade Center North Tower and Fundamental Physics​*ARTICLE* | David Chandler
Some Misunderstandings Related to the WTC Collapse Analysis​*ARTICLE* | Gregory Szuladzinksi et al.
Free Fall and Building 7 on 9/11​*ARTICLE* | David Chandler
A Discussion of “Analysis of Structural Response of WTC 7 to Fire and Sequential Failures Leading to Collapse”​*ARTICLE* | Ronald H. Brookman, M.S., S.E.
118 Witnesses: The Firefighters' Testimony to Explosions in the Twin Towers​*ARTICLE* | Graeme MacQueen
Were Explosives the Source of the Seismic Signals Emitted from New York on September 11, 2001?​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> the Twin Towers came down “essentially in free fall.”



We've discussed this recently. It was about 60% of free fall.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> We've discussed this recently. It was about 60% of free fall.


I've already discussed my opinion too-- that none of the 3 towers should have fully collapsed .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> About an hour after the destruction of WTC 1 at 10:28 AM, the authorities at the World Trade Center began anticipating the collapse of WTC 7 with a high degree of confidence and precision.



Only because it was bulging in the southwest corner.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Connecting dots....that's all.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Only because it was bulging in the southwest corner.


And the huge explosion everyone heard a few seconds prior ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> And the huge explosion everyone heard a few seconds prior ?



The rooftop penthouse collapsing first?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Pop quiz monday kids.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Existing structures were used to hold and execute prisoners....
> 
> That was the motive to hit the USS Liberty, to prevent the Liberty from validating Einstein's warning....


Please don't 'feed the trolls' as our buddy LA RAM FAN likes to say.

This thread is about the 3 tower collapses....not about who did it or why---nothing like that.

First you have to convince the general public they've been lied to for 20 years, which is difficult enough as it is.

As a matter of fact . they invented these 'conspiracy theory' boards specifically for 9/11.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

And now back to our regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> This thread is about the 3 tower collapses....not about who did it or why--



Or how.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Or how.


How is easy.
There's stacks of records of the elevator shaft/fireproofing work done prior to 9/11...awaiting a grand jury .....still.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> How is easy.
> There's stacks of records of the elevator shaft/fireproofing work done prior to 9/11...awaiting a grand jury .....still.



Hundreds of tons of explosive thermite and thousands of rigs? LOL!


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Please don't 'feed the trolls' as our buddy LA RAM FAN likes to say.
> 
> This thread is about the 3 tower collapses....not about who did it or why---nothing like that.
> 
> ...




Not that difficult...


Is this a cruise missile or a 757....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Not that difficult...
> 
> 
> Is this a cruise missile or a 757....



757


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 22, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 757




That's all the proof anyone needs to understand your loyalty is to Israel, not America.

You cheered the USS Liberty hit too....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 22, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> That's all the proof anyone needs to understand your loyalty is to Israel, not America.
> 
> You cheered the USS Liberty hit too....



Why do you feel I have any loyalty to Israel?

Or that I cheered the attack on the Liberty?


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down, the south would have probably collapsed about 5 -10 floors and stopped up there.....tower 7 should have never collapsed.


Thank G-d we have someone to tell us what should have happened. What would we do without you??


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Thank G-d we have someone to tell us what should have happened. What would we do without you??


My posts sure draw a lot of attention for_ some_ reason.

I love amusing you shadow types.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Not that difficult...


You take yourself too seriously.
It wasn't Israel...it was Satan.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> Thank G-d we have someone to tell us what should have happened. What would we do without you??




Maybe off someone on top of a mountain, lie about it, wait for 40 days for another to grow a beard, and use that individual as a replacement mascot stunt double...


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Maybe off someone on top of a mountain, lie about it, wait for 40 days for another to grow a beard, and use that individual as a replacement mascot stunt double...


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 25, 2021)

Faun said:


>




MOOOOOOOOOOOOses


OK, you want us to believe that Moses went to Midian, and Midian gave him food, shelter, a wife and a life, and the same "Moses" then turned around, attacked Midian and exterminated Midian... except for the young virgins for Jeff Epstein's tribe....

Nice guy....


Or, was it another "Zionist people fraud" where Moses the midianite was offed and replaced by one of your tribe, who needed 40 days to grow a beard, and then needed to off all the Midianites because they knew he was a fraud....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> MOOOOOOOOOOOOses
> 
> 
> OK, you want us to believe that Moses went to Midian, and Midian gave him food, shelter, a wife and a life, and the same "Moses" then turned around, attacked Midian and exterminated Midian... except for the young virgins for Jeff Epstein's tribe....
> ...


I heard Moses used military grade nano-thermite to
part the Red Sea. Or may have been some new fusion devices.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 25, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> I heard Moses used military grade nano-thermite to
> part the Red Sea. Or may have been some new fusion devices.




And Moses used his staff to phaser down the Amalekites...

Well, no, Moses the coward ran up the hill and hid while the Levites did all the fighting....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> And Moses used his staff to phaser down the Amalekites...
> 
> Well, no, Moses the coward ran up the hill and hid while the Levites did all the fighting....


You know Dick Cheney was Egyptian King Ramses II in a previous life.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2021)

He's kin to Muhammad Bushkani



And Queen Condaleeza. (she's actually 3592 years old)


----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2021)

"If I can pull it there, I'll pull it anywhere...New York, New York...."


----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2021)

I wish that body language communications professor would check out this interview .


----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> And Moses used his staff to phaser down the Amalekites...
> 
> Well, no, Moses the coward ran up the hill and hid while the Levites did all the fighting....


I believe you're right about them being cargo planes, and I believe they were each loaded with fusion devices or whatever it was that was used to melt the steel.

It implies a lot and raises more questions like . .. not the least of which -- what happened to the "hijacked airliners"and the crew and passengers on them . ?

Parked in a hangar and gassed ? We'll never know.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 25, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> You know Dick Cheney was Egyptian King Ramses II in a previous life.




Ramses could shoot straight.

Cheney was a poor shot....


----------



## the other mike (Oct 25, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Cheney was a poor shot....


Probably still is.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Then explain the river of molten steel 2200F pouring out of the South Tower.
> 
> You can't without THERMITE....


There is no evidence it was molten steel.

There is no evidence of thermite.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> The molten steel is a smoking gun.
> 
> Both towers were rigged by Israeli firms for controlled demolition.  The CIA was also involved, because the CIA under Zionist Traitor George Tenet was essentially an appendage of the Mossad, and still is.


There was no moolten steel you treasonous queer.

There were no demolitions and no eviddence supports your idiotic claim.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

Wow!

So now we have a glimpse into how truthers think the towers were supposedly brought down.

1. Cargo planes, loaded with "fusion devices (or something)", where flown into the towers to melt the steel columns
2. There was also thermite painted onto to the steel beams and surrounding carpeting to melt the steel columns
3. There were explosives planted at the BOTTOM of the towers to cut the steel columns even though the collapses initiated in the upper third

FUSION DEVICES on CARGO PLANES!!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no evidence it was molten steel.
> 
> There is no evidence of thermite.


What's even funnier is that they think a "thin layer of thermite painted on the core columns) created enough molten steel to create a "river " that flowed from the core columns in the middle of the building, across the concrete floor, and poured out of the corner.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 26, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> What's even funnier is that they think a "thin layer of thermite painted on the core columns) created enough molten steel to create a "river " that flowed from the core columns in the middle of the building, across the concrete floor, and poured out of the corner.



Enough thermite to continue burning for weeks (months?).


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Enough thermite to continue burning for weeks (months?).


Yup!

2+ months of continually burning thermite.

Such stupidity to think that's possible!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Enough thermite to continue burning for weeks (months?).


Then you have Steven Jones, who was part of the Niels Harrit thermite paper, give a presentation where he showed slides comparing the XEDS spectra of thermite chips they examined and paint chips only to find the spectra matched between the two!

Truther idiocy at it's best!


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Saving you people the trouble and posting this here
> in the conspiracy theory forum because Paul Lemos is an eyewitness
> who heard and saw explosions before the second (South) tower collapsed.
> 
> You're welcome.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

Conclusion drawn from a German nuclear physicist in regards to Hulsey's models used in his report.








						Kim S - Translation of Holm Gero Hümmler's blog article.doc
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com
				





> In summary, whatever Hulsey's model actually does internally, it is obviously totally unsuitable to draw any conclusions about what happened on September11, 2001. It describes a fantasy world that contradicts the most fundamental laws of mechanics, in which complex buildings behave like massive blocks and steel girders falling through concrete slabs without even being distracted


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 26, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> What's even funnier is that they think a "thin layer of thermite painted on the core columns) created enough molten steel to create a "river " that flowed from the core columns in the middle of the building, across the concrete floor, and poured out of the corner.





You cannot explain the river of molten steel.  Your explanation is to lie and claim jet fuel burns hot enough to melt its engines.   Laughable.

Thermite caused this....
























						911 molten metal - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> You cannot explain the river of molten steel.  Your explanation is to lie and claim jet fuel burns hot enough to melt its engines.   Laughable.
> 
> Thermite caused this....
> 
> ...


You have no proof of molten steel. Nobody can identify a molten substance by sight.

You're lying when you say I claimed the fires melted the planes engines. Please quote me saying this or shut the hell up.

Thin layers of "painted on" thermite would not be able to "burn for 2+ month like you claim. Is that why you can only post pictures to support your claims?

How did the thin layer of thermite on the columns create enough "molten steel" for it to travel from the core columns in the center, over the concrete floor,  and then pour out the corner?!

Do you have any science to back your crap up? I didn't think so.

What an idiot!


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 26, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> say I claimed the fires melted the planes engines.




The plane's engines operate up to 600F....

Duh...

Over 800F and the metal of the engine starts to lose "rigidity..."

Duh...


Try to pass third grade next time...


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Bremmer was off that day, on MSNBC, while 300 coworkers died. Weird.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Why was Paul Bremer silent on 9/11 about the fact that the first airplane went right into his company's office in the North Tower?
"The nose of the first plane went into our offices. For us the World Trade Center and 9/11 was about as bad as it could get."
-  Robert Wilkerson, senior vice president of Marsh Crisis Consulting, "9/11 shows need for crisis planning," Deseret News, March 15, 2002
Lewis Paul Bremer was chairman and CEO of Marsh Crisis Consulting, a risk and insurance services firm which is a subsidiary of Marsh & McLennan Companies (MMC). Bremer and 1,700 of the employees of Marsh & McLennan had offices in the World Trade Center. Bremer's office was in the North Tower. 
The plane that hit the North Tower went right into the computer center and offices of Bremer's company.  As Robert Wilkerson, senior vice president of Marsh Crisis Consulting, told the press: "The nose of the first plane went into our offices. For us the World Trade Center and 9/11 was about as bad as it could get." 
When the first plane hit the North Tower, 294 employees of Marsh & McLennan were working in offices on the upper floors. Not one of them survived.
So, doesn't it seem odd that on September 11, when Bremer was interviewed in Washington on WRC-TV (NBC) at 12:30 pm in the studio that he did not even mention the fact that the first plane had gone into his company's offices and killed hundreds of his employees?
Bremer is quite cool, maybe too cool, in the interview and shows no sign of emotion, which seems very odd for a person whose office was just hit by a plane.  Why was he silent about this important fact? Bremer, who was the chairman of the National Committee on Terrorism, was instead rather keen on blaming Osama bin Laden, and perhaps Iran and Iraq for the terror attacks that had just wiped out his company's offices.
Three days later, in an interview on CNN, Bremer stated that their office was located "above where the second aircraft hit." This statement, however, is contradicted by Wikipedia (See: Paul Bremer) and the statement by the company's VP Wilkerson, although MMC reportedly did have offices in both towers.
Then, at 4 minutes and 45 seconds of the interview video, Bremer is answering a question about how the terror attacks will change our lives.  Bremer says, "It is a day that will change our lives. It's a day when the war... (pause) ...the terrorists declared on the United States..."
What was Bremer going to say when he stopped himself?  Was he going to say, "It's a day when the war on terrorism began?  It seems like that was what he was going to say when he checked himself.  He clearly had to re-think what he was planning to say.
See:


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)

That should shut you up for a minute or two.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 26, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Why was Paul Bremer silent on 9/11 about the fact that the first airplane went right into his company's office in the North Tower?




There was no plane that hit the North Tower.  If that was Bremer's office, that is where the explosives and the containers of jet fuel were planted for the initial 911 hoax.  And miraculously, Paul's chosen rear was not there for the "blast..."


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


>



All you have here is burning paper/debris jackass!


Screenshot below taken from the video above. Where's the river of molten steel in the red circle?! This is what happens when you actually do some research instead of blindly following the likes of Richard Gage and his cronies. You make this too easy1


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> The plane's engines operate up to 600F....
> 
> Duh...
> 
> ...


So you can't show where I said that huh? Have to resort to lying about what people actually say LaDairis?


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 26, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> All you have here is burning paper/debris jackass!
> 
> 
> Screenshot below taken from the video above. Where's the river of molten steel in the red circle?! This is what happens when you actually do some research instead of blindly following the likes of Richard Gage and his cronies. You make this too easy1
> View attachment 556578





Your side snuck in another photo....

The other two are two you cannot dispute...

There was molten metal on the ground hours after the towers fell, because thermite can burn for days....


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> There was no plane that hit the North Tower.  If that was Bremer's office, that is where the explosives and the containers of jet fuel were planted for the initial 911 hoax.  And miraculously, Paul's chosen rear was not there for the "blast..."


Uh oh!

More crib fighting between the truther infants!!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Your side snuck in another photo....


As I have just proven, there is no molten metal/steel in the two photos you posted from Liberty street/Alan Chin. It's burning paper/debris. The screen shot below proves it! NO MOLTEN METAL STEEL!!! Your hero, Richard Gage, and his cronies used a picture of burning paper/debris as evidence of molten metal/steel.

And you believed it hook, line, and sinker!

What a bunch of idiots!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> There was molten metal on the ground hours after the towers fell, because thermite can burn for days....


It can? Explain how thermite can burn for days dumbass.

Tell me the process or the amount of thermite you would need to burn for days.

Link me the information or admit you're making this up on the fly.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> There was no plane that hit the North Tower.  If that was Bremer's office, that is where the explosives and the containers of jet fuel were planted for the initial 911 hoax.  And miraculously, Paul's chosen rear was not there for the "blast..."


This just gets better and better! Added #4.

1. Cargo planes, loaded with "fusion devices (or something)", where flown into the towers to melt the steel columns
2. There was also thermite painted onto to the steel beams and surrounding carpeting to melt the steel columns
3. There were explosives planted at the BOTTOM of the towers to cut the steel columns even though the collapses initiated in the upper third
4. Planted barrels of jet fuel on the floors where the plane impacted


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> The other two are two you cannot dispute...


What "other two"?

My screenshot debunk the two you posted with the same fire truck in the background.

Edit: I just realized one of the photos you posted is showing it was just paper burning!!!! And you want to claim someone snuck that in?!?!!?!?



Holy crap!!! You debunked yourself!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


>


Well isn't that interesting? Back on September 12th, 2018, AE 9/11 had the following ALTERED photo on their site trying to prove molten steel. Looks like they had to "lighten it up" to get more yellows out of it..





						Witnesses of Molten Metal at Ground Zero
					

AE911Truth is a nonprofit organization that represents more than 3,000 architects and engineers who are calling for a new investigation into the destruction of the World Trade Center Twin Towers and Building 7 on 9/11.




					web.archive.org
				







But then, when they got caught lying, they put the real photo up.








						Witnesses of Molten Metal at Ground Zero
					

The following is a compilation of documented eyewitness accounts of molten metal at the World Trade Center.   Reports from Direct Eyewitnesses  Leslie Robertson, structural engineer for the design of the World Trade Center '[T]hey pulled out the big block of concrete and there was like a little...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> There was no plane that hit the North Tower.  If that was Bremer's office, that is where the explosives and the containers of jet fuel were planted for the initial 911 hoax.  And miraculously, Paul's chosen rear was not there for the "blast..."


There are videos of it.
Are you saying those were military holograms fooling everyone, including all the eyewitnesses who saw and heard it hit ?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Why was Paul Bremer silent on 9/11 about the fact that the first airplane went right into his company's office in the North Tower?
> "The nose of the first plane went into our offices. For us the World Trade Center and 9/11 was about as bad as it could get."
> -  Robert Wilkerson, senior vice president of Marsh Crisis Consulting, "9/11 shows need for crisis planning," Deseret News, March 15, 2002
> Lewis Paul Bremer was chairman and CEO of Marsh Crisis Consulting, a risk and insurance services firm which is a subsidiary of Marsh & McLennan Companies (MMC). Bremer and 1,700 of the employees of Marsh & McLennan had offices in the World Trade Center. Bremer's office was in the North Tower.
> ...


When the first plane hit the North Tower, 294 employees of Marsh & McLennan were working in offices on the upper floors. Not one of them survived.
So, *doesn't it seem odd that on September 11, when Bremer was interviewed in Washington on WRC-TV (NBC) at 12:30 pm in the studio that he did not even mention the fact that the first plane had gone into his company's offices and killed hundreds of his employees?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 26, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Why was Paul Bremer silent on 9/11 about the fact that the first airplane went right into his company's office in the North Tower?



Airplane?

Did he tape an X on his window, to help them aim the "airplane"?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 26, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> thermite can burn for days....



Link?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Link?


You probably won't see LaDairis for a few days. He ran off after he debunked his own evidence of molten steel because he posted a photo showing the "molten steel" was nothing more than burning paper/debris. Which he then quickly stated that "someone" (AKA the evil government) snuck it into his post.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Airplane?
> 
> Did he tape an X on his window, to help them aim the "airplane"?


Good question..An  even better question is, why wasn't he at work that day and who chose him to be the highest ranking civilian in Iraq 2 years later?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 26, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Good question..An  even better question is, why wasn't he at work that day and who chose him to be the highest ranking civilian in Iraq 2 years later?



*why wasn't he at work that day*

Why?

*who chose him to be the highest ranking civilian in Iraq 2 years later?*

2003, that would have been President Bush.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *why wasn't he at work that day*
> 
> Why?


Because he and others obviously had preknowledge of the days' drama.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 26, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Because he and others obviously had preknowledge of the days' drama.



Obviously? Link?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Obviously? Link?


My guess is he got an email from Larry Silverstein who got a text message from Osama bin Laden.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 26, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> My guess is he got an email from Larry Silverstein who got a text message from Osama bi Laden.



I thought you warned him?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 26, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> I thought you warned him?


You have me confused with Gamolon  maybe ?
btw LaDairis ;
First plane hitting the North Tower (only known footage)
Second plane hitting South Tower ( one of many videos)
My Uncle Bob saw the 2nd plane hit from the Ferry and saw both the twin towers collapse from Staten Island.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 27, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Second plane hitting South Tower ( one of many videos)
> My Uncle Bob saw the 2nd plane hit from the Ferry and saw both the twin towers collapse from Staten Island.


You think that's a cargo plane?!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 27, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You think that's a cargo plane?!


Which one ?

I thought we all saw the same thing and it's all
self-explanatory.

Why ask ANY questions right ??


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 27, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Which one ?
> 
> I thought we all saw the same thing and it's all
> self-explanatory.
> ...




What do you mean "which one"? The one in the only video I quoted above when I asked the question.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 28, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You think that's a cargo plane?!














The 767 drone that hit the South Tower has a cargo hatch at the center bottom of the fuselage = CARGO VERSION


----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> The 767 drone that hit the South Tower has a cargo hatch at the center bottom of the fuselage = CARGO VERSION


So what about the hijacked airliners ? 
Parked them in hangars and gassed everyone ?
Seriously ....I'm wondering.


----------



## LaDairis (Oct 28, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> So what about the hijacked airliners ?




Don't know.  None of them crashed.  Some say they were fiction.




Mikey G said:


> Parked them in hangars and gassed everyone ?
> Seriously ....I'm wondering.




Some say they all re-routed to Cleveland....


None of that changes the truth of 911

North Tower = bomb
South Tower = 767 cargo version
Pentagon = cruise missile
Shanksville = nothing, a ditch dug with metal junk set on fire


----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> Don't know.  None of them crashed.  Some say they were fiction.


Ummmm. there are flight logs, victims familiy members , calls from flight crews 'allegedly' etc....


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 28, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> The 767 drone that hit the South Tower has a cargo hatch at the center bottom of the fuselage = CARGO VERSION


That's not a cargo hatch you imbecile!!!!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 28, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> The 767 drone that hit the South Tower has a cargo hatch at the center bottom of the fuselage = CARGO VERSION


Tell you what. Find a CLEAR picture of a 767 cargo plane with underside cargo hatches so we can compare. Your fuzzy/blurry pictures mean nothing.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Tell you what. Find a CLEAR picture of a 767 cargo plane with underside cargo hatches so we can compare. Your fuzzy/blurry pictures mean nothing.


I saw a Z on one of the tails though.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 28, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> I saw a Z on one of the tails though.


What are you talking about?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 28, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> You cannot explain the river of molten steel.  Your explanation is to lie and claim jet fuel burns hot enough to melt its engines.   Laughable.
> 
> Thermite caused this....
> 
> ...


Boy you sure dropped this subject like a hot potato after being shown your post were nothing but garbage.


----------



## DrLove (Oct 28, 2021)

As Chillicothe might say - I love this bar!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down, the south would have probably collapsed about 5 -10 floors and stopped up there.....tower 7 should have never collapsed.


Sorry - I had the 2 mixed up - the North Tower , which was hit first, wouldn't have collapsed the same way as the South Tower , which may have toppled over to the south west side of impact, BUT NOT straight down....
as anyone would guess after seeing it;
Knowing how the columns were built to hold up......


----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> What are you talking about?


You must not have read the Zionist Humor manual yet.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)

This will never be seriously discussed by you guys, so I just play along.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)

By the way, to Gamolon , Soupnazi630 , Toddsterpatriot , surada and any others
who are clearl;y* intimidating* me, if anything weird happens, 6 individuals have been told you are the #1 suspects.

$10k in a safe box to find you.


----------



## surada (Oct 28, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> By the way, to Gamolon , Soupnazi630 , Toddsterpatriot , surada and any others
> who are clearl;y* intimidating* me, if anything weird happens, 6 individuals have been told you are the #1 suspects.
> 
> $10k in a safe box to find you.



Are you crazy?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)

surada said:


> Are you crazy?


All conspiracy theorists are crazy I thought.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 28, 2021)

LaDairis said:


> The 767 drone that hit the South Tower has a cargo hatch at the center bottom of the fuselage = CARGO VERSION


It was not a drone it was an airliner and had no such hatch.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 28, 2021)

surada said:


> Are you crazy?


8;00 to 20:00


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> By the way, to Gamolon , Soupnazi630 , Toddsterpatriot , surada and any others
> who are clearl;y* intimidating* me, if anything weird happens, 6 individuals have been told you are the #1 suspects.
> 
> $10k in a safe box to find you.




If you REALLY thought we were all agents, I doubt you'd be stupid enough to tell us of your plans.

I take that back. You really ARE that stupid!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> All conspiracy theorists are crazy I thought.


Got that right!


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


>


Let's look at a few WTC7 models that Hulsey created with his "data". It sure looks like he knew what he was doing!!!  













EDIT: Changed to state the models were WTC7


----------



## surada (Oct 29, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Let's look at a few WTC models that Hulsey created with his "data". It sure looks like he knew what he was doing!!!
> View attachment 557753
> View attachment 557754
> View attachment 557755
> View attachment 557756



The planes did not knock the buildings OVER.. They cut the spine. Every floor was cantilevered off the core.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

surada said:


> The planes did not knock the buildings OVER.. They cut the spine. Every floor was cantilevered off the core.


In WTC1 and WTC2?

That's not true.

The concrete floors had trusses beneath the slabs that connected both to the core and to the perimeter façade.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> If you REALLY thought we were all agents, I doubt you'd be stupid enough to tell us of your plans.
> 
> I take that back. You really ARE that stupid!


Did I say agents ?

You're just a bunch of boring, snarky anonymous dweebs to me.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> In WTC1 and WTC2?
> 
> That's not true.
> 
> ...


More reason they shouldn't have collapsed.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Did I say agents ?
> 
> You're just a bunch of boring, snarky anonymous dweebs to me.


Right back at ya traitor!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

More intimidation ?
You can't win the argument - not even close.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> More reason they shouldn't have collapsed.





You really have no clue about structural design which is why you made such an idiotic statement.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> 8;00 to 20:00


C'mon surada . Is he making it all up ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> More intimidation ?
> You can't win the argument - not even close.


Poor Angelo!!!

WAAHHHHHHHHH!!!

Look in the mirror freak. You've been "intimidating" just as much as anyone here.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> You can't win the argument - not even close.


I have been winning. Everything you post has been shown to be bullshit,


----------



## surada (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> C'mon surada . Is he making it all up ?



Who is he?

Did you ever go to the WTC.. It was designed to sway 5 feet in any direction and what a white elephant if was.. I thought they would never rent it up.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

These people were waiting to be rescued you clowns.






Hell awaits you anxiously.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> You can't win the argument - not even close.


Let's have a debate about the structures Angelo? You game? Wanna put your money where your big mouth is? Or are you a just a traitorous chickenshit like your posts make you out to be?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Let's have a debate about the structures Angelo? You game? Wanna put your money where your big mouth is? Or are you a just a traitorous chickenshit like your posts make you out to be?


Been there, won that.

I started several threads on it …..many bits of evidence for 
all the kids to see.


----------



## surada (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> C'mon surada . Is he making it all up ?



Christopher Bollyn is just an opportunist trying to make a buck. Those guys are  dime a dozen.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

*Christopher Bollyn is just an opportunist trying to make a buck. Those guys are  dime a dozen.*

You disinformation trolls have all the correct answers don't you ?
Ok. Debate.
How did jet fuel




do this ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Been there, won that.
> 
> I started several threads on it …..many bits of evidence for
> all the kids to see.


Just what I thought.

Run with your tail between your legs. See what happens when people with real knowledge debate you fools? You run. Every time!

And all the "kids" see it.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Just what I thought.
> 
> Run with your tail between your legs. See what happens when people with real knowledge debate you fools? You run. Every time!
> 
> And all the "kids" see it.


Get a call from my friend at FBI yet ?

You bad apples are stinking up the place she said.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> *Christopher Bollyn is just an opportunist trying to make a buck. Those guys are  dime a dozen.*
> 
> You disinformation trolls have all the correct answers don't you ?
> Ok. Debate.
> ...


Only jet fuel Angelo? There wasn't anything in those offices that was flammable right? Every single floor was completely empty. 

Does fire weaken steel Angelo? After part of the support structure at the impact point and below the upper section had core and perimeter columns damaged/severed, was the load bearing capacity reduced at all do you think?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Get a call from my friend at FBI yet ?
> 
> You bad apples are stinking up the place she said.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Gamolon  likes to call people traitor. Very telling


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Gamolon is thoroughly spanked here in _UNDER 3 MINUTES_...….


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Gamolon  likes to call people traitor. Very telling


Look in the mirror asshat! 





Mikey G said:


> Fuck you clown traitor.





Mikey G said:


> Threatening you too, traitor  bitch.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Look in the mirror asshat!
> View attachment 557844


I'm the one standing in the light
you dumb motherfucker.

Who are you fooling here ??


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Only jet fuel Angelo? There wasn't anything in those offices that was flammable right? Every single floor was completely empty.
> 
> Does fire weaken steel Angelo? After part of the support structure at the impact point and below the upper section had core and perimeter columns damaged/severed, was the load bearing capacity reduced at all do you think?


Angelo doesn't have an answer for this. Typical. I know it's hard for you Angelo. Your brain must hurt just thinking about it.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> I'm the one standing in the light
> you dumb motherfucker.
> 
> Who are you fooling here ??




Keep running chickenshit! Everyone sees you have no clue what you're talking about. I've shown your errors so many times, but you keep coming back for more.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

See how they weaponize the conspiracy theory board kids.
Pop quiz on disinformation Monday.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Gamolon is thoroughly spanked here in _UNDER 3 MINUTES_...….


Speaking of running Gamolon ?

Are you gonna use your pal  Confederate Soldier 's lie about being unable to watch YouTube ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Speaking of running Gamolon ?
> 
> Are you gonna use your pal  Confederate Soldier 's lie about being unable to watch YouTube ?


Tell me, in your own words, what that graph explains to you and what it means to prove demolition. I'll wait here.


----------



## meaner gene (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Saving you people the trouble and posting this here
> in the conspiracy theory forum because Paul Lemos is an eyewitness
> who heard and saw explosions before the second (South) tower collapsed.
> 
> You're welcome.


I'm probably late to the rodeo, but what he described is a typical "pancake" failure of a building.  









						Progressive collapse - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




On September 11, 2001, World Trade Center Buildings 1, 2 and 7 in New York City collapsed as a result of terrorist attacks and the resulting fires. After a three-year investigation by the National Institute of Standards and Technology, it was concluded that fire weakened the steel structure until the long bridge-like floor sections (called trusses) began to progressively sag. This sagging converted the downward pull of the trusses into an inward pull. This intensifying inward pull on the walls eventually caused the outer columns of Tower 2, and later the inner columns of Tower 1, to buckle and fold, thus initiating the collapses


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I'm probably late to the rodeo, but what he described is a typical "pancake" failure of a building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Okay.

Me and my 3500 engineer and architect friends and the rest of the world demanding answers --we all stand corrected, now, thanks to you meaner gene  . Thank you.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 29, 2021)

The Patriot movement’s 9/11 catchphrase is; we will never forget.

Even though twenty years have passed the message is still dissent will not be tolerated?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 29, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Oh. Okay.
> 
> Me and my 3500 engineer and architect friends and the rest of the world demanding answers --we all stand corrected, now, thanks to you meaner gene  . Thank you.


You did not answer the question shill.

Your " friends " are long since proven frauds.

you have no evidence and are being owned because you are a fool


----------



## the other mike (Nov 2, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You did not answer the question shill.
> 
> Your " friends " are long since proven frauds.
> 
> you have no evidence and are being owned because you are a fool


I'm asking the questions here, and you still don't get the last word, bot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 2, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> I'm asking the questions here, and you still don't get the last word, bot.


No you are running from questions. You dictate to no one and yes unlike you this man does get it.

Now answer the question  coward


----------



## the other mike (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Nov 3, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Gamolon is thoroughly spanked here in _UNDER 3 MINUTES_...….


Again, tell me, in your own words, what that graph/data explains to you and what it means for proving demolition.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 3, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Me and my 3500 engineer and architect friends and the rest of the world demanding answers



You think those numbers are impressive?! 

"Rest of the world"... 


Gamolon said:


> Wow! 3,517 engineers and architects have signed the petition at AE9/11! That's about .43% of the total licensed engineers in the US alone, not even counting other countries!
> 
> *.43%*!! Not even half of 1%! In 20 years!
> 
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Nov 3, 2021)

‘The Unspeakable’ screening and Q&A with Matt Campbell next Thursday, November 11
					

Attention all UK residents! There will be a screening of The Unspeakable at the Whirled Cinema in London next Thursday, November 11, at 8:00 PM.




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 4, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> ‘The Unspeakable’ screening and Q&A with Matt Campbell next Thursday, November 11
> 
> 
> Attention all UK residents! There will be a screening of The Unspeakable at the Whirled Cinema in London next Thursday, November 11, at 8:00 PM.
> ...


Here's the kind of garbage AE 9/11 "Truth" supports. Nice models Hulsey!!!!


Gamolon said:


> Let's look at a few WTC7 models that Hulsey created with his "data". It sure looks like he knew what he was doing!!!
> View attachment 557753
> View attachment 557754
> View attachment 557755
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2021)

Attacking ae911truth won't help your cause, Gamolon .
Google and the CIA would love to shut them down though wouldn't they ?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 4, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Attacking ae911truth won't help your cause, Gamolon .
> Google and the CIA would love to shut them down though wouldn't they ?




No need to shut them down. They shoot themselves in the foot at every turn. Just like I've shown. Nothing but liars in that group.

No wonder you won't debate anything. You'll just look like a fool.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> No need to shut them down. They shoot themselves in the foot at every turn.


That's why they made Spike Lee edit it out of his HBO series, I guess, huh ?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 4, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> That's why they made Spike Lee edit it out of his HBO series, I guess, huh ?


Who made him? The CIA?



Let me guess. You have no proof right?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2021)

Pay attention to the troll tactics kids.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 4, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Pay attention to the troll tactics kids.


Yup.

Post things without proof. That's your tactic.

I guess that makes you a troll eh Angelo?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2021)

To anyone new here, do yourself a favor and skip all the TROLL clutter and watch this. It's very self-explanatory.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 4, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> To anyone new here, do yourself a favor and skip all the TROLL clutter and watch this. It's very self-explanatory.


I thought it was thermite Angelo?

Back to explosives again?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 4, 2021)

Run away Angelo!!!!!


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Run away Angelo!!!!!


All that's running is the diarrhea from your mouth.


Gamolon said:


> I thought it was thermite Angelo?
> 
> Back to explosives again?


Guilty conscience showing again Gamolon ?
Resorting to name - triggering ?

My real name is Mike . 

What's yours ?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 4, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> My real name is Mike .


Riiiggghhhttttt...


----------



## the other mike (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Nov 5, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> That's why they made Spike Lee edit it out of his HBO series, I guess, huh ?











						Spike Lee Has Fallen Down the 9/11 Truther Rabbit Hole
					

Lee asks that viewers "hold your judgement until you see the FINAL CUT."




					slate.com


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 5, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Gamolon is thoroughly spanked here in _UNDER 3 MINUTES_...….


Again, tell me, in your own words, what that graph/data explains to you and what it means for proving demolition.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 5, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> ...both Twin towers had 47 thick core columns around the elevator shafts.....FROM the ground up 12 inch square 2" thick steel box columns like oak trees. 47 of them.!!!


How did you get this so wrong? I thought you studied the structures?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 5, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> I never said the government "did it"...



Liar! 

You make this too easy. I bet you changed your name in this forum because you thought it would stop people from being able to go back and sift through all your lies and disinformation.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2021)

*All threads by Mikey G (previously Angelo)*


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 5, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> *All threads by Mikey G (previously Angelo)*


*One post by Mikey G (formerly Angelo)*


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2021)

*Threads started by Mikey* *G*
Of course, the website is designed to make it difficult to search for old threads by only letting you go back 17 pages, then you have to click on;
*View older results *
however many times.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 5, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> *Threads started by Mikey* *G*
> Of course, the website is designed to make it difficult to search for old threads by only letting you go back 17 pages, then you have to click on;
> *View older results *
> however many times.


Having a hard time figuring out this link stuff?

And people are supposed to trust your knowledge of structures and conspiracies?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> And people are supposed to trust your knowledge of structures and conspiracies?


Like I said I'll delete all of it and shut up for 10k
otherwise get used to it in huge shockwave amounts.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2021)

I know someone who knows someone who can get in touch with Joe Rogan to hook up a meeting too, next time he's here doing stand up.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2021)

Don't worry. I'm not as boring as Alex Jones.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 5, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Like I said I'll delete all of it and shut up for 10k
> otherwise get used to it in huge shockwave amounts.


10k?!



Your posts are filled with stupidity and lies! Why would ANYONE pay to have you delete them? You're just helping your opposition show what a traitorous fool you are. Even your fellow truther, LaDairis, thinks you're misguided!


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 5, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Don't worry. I'm not as boring as Alex Jones.


True, but you're certainly more stupid than he is.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2021)

I have better taste in music though.
I'm gonna be Mariah Carey's new guitarist and gardener soon.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2021)

I loved going to Grand Central to walk to the Garden.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 5, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Again, tell me, in your own words, what that graph/data explains to you and what it means for proving demolition.


The game is this.....I post things for others to draw their own conclusions from. 

My own words don't matter, beyond the fact that I KNOW explosives and other demolition devices/materials were in place before 9/11, which destroyed all three towers.

But I can't prove anything except there's an obvious cover up going on that will never end, just like the JFK murder.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> But I can't prove anything...


You hit the nail on the head. Thanks for finally admitting this.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You hit the nail on the head. Thanks for finally admitting this.


But the kids will learn about 9/11 in my new pop-up book.

911 Ways To Lie


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> My own words don't matter, beyond the fact that I KNOW explosives and other demolition devices/materials were in place before 9/11, which destroyed all three towers.


You just admitted you can't prove anything. How do you KNOW then if there were explosives devices/materials if you have no evidence to prove it?



You're right though about one thing. You are DEFINATELY playing a game.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Very telling, the last post.

Where do those canned replies come from ?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon said:


>


Laugh this away cheese pirate.
Turn it up kids.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Where do those canned replies come from ?


From you of course!



Mikey G said:


> The game is this.....


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Laugh this away cheese pirate.


You mean they used silent explosives when the rest of the building collapsed after the penthouse?

Sounds like someone breathing into the microphone. Huge explosion...


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You mean they used silent explosives when the rest of the building collapsed after the penthouse?
> 
> Sounds like someone breathing into the microphone. Huge explosion...


We know what we saw, and heard, despite your distorted misrepresentation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> We know what we saw, and heard, despite your distorted misrepresentation.



Why did the penthouse collapse first?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why did the penthouse collapse first?


Why didn't FBI investigate ?
I don't have their expertise actually. I'm just average Joe asking questions, chocolate pumper.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> We know what we saw, and heard, despite your distorted misrepresentation.


Let me get this straight.

You think you heard a LARGE EXPLOSION that took out the column/couple columns beneath the penthouse, but heard NOTHING for bringing down the larger remaining portion of WTC7?

What a dumbass.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why did the penthouse collapse first?


Don't ask him questions like that! It makes his head hurt!


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> You think you heard a LARGE EXPLOSION that took out the column/couple columns beneath the penthouse, but heard NOTHING for bringing down the larger remaining portion of WTC7?
> 
> What a dumbass.


Nobody knows everything about 9/11.
You guys covered it up.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Video Gallery - NIST Finally Admits Free Fall — Part 1
					

AE911Truth is a nonprofit organization that represents more than 3,000 architects and engineers who are calling for a new investigation into the destruction of the World Trade Center Twin Towers and Building 7 on 9/11.




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Nobody knows everything about 9/11.
> You guys covered it up.


We covered up the even BIGGER explosion after the penthouse explosion?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> We covered up the even BIGGER explosion after the penthouse explosion?


Save the disingenuous snarky replies for someone else Sinbad.

Mueller shut it all down.....then Comey did again in 2016


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Video Gallery - NIST Finally Admits Free Fall — Part 1
> 
> 
> AE911Truth is a nonprofit organization that represents more than 3,000 architects and engineers who are calling for a new investigation into the destruction of the World Trade Center Twin Towers and Building 7 on 9/11.
> ...


Sorry, but you can't trust the AE 9/11 "Truth" fools who manipulate photos to snare gullible folks like yourself.


Gamolon said:


> Well isn't that interesting? Back on September 12th, 2018, AE 9/11 had the following ALTERED photo on their site trying to prove molten steel. Looks like they had to "lighten it up" to get more yellows out of it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Save the disingenuous snarky replies for someone else Sinbad.


Where's the larger explosion genius?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> We covered up the even BIGGER explosion after the penthouse explosion?


This speaks for itself.
If you have questions, call the FBI.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> This speaks for itself.
> If you have questions, call the FBI.


It speaks nothing! There is no "large explosion". Especially where there SHOULD be one for when the supposed explosives went off to bring the rest of the building down.

Nice try dopey.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> It speaks nothing! There is no "large explosion". Especially where there SHOULD be one for when the supposed explosives went off to bring the rest of the building down.
> 
> Nice try dopey.


What Gamolon is doing here kids, is trying to undermine the validity of this 20-second footage by claiming that what you heard wasn't a "huge" explosion, which of course he has no possilbe reference point as to how far away the microphone is.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> What Gamolon is doing here kids, is trying to undermine the validity of this 20-second footage by claiming that what you heard wasn't a "huge" explosion, which of course he has no possilbe reference point as to how far away the microphone is.


There was no large explosion and there are no kids reading this

The only ones reading this are adults who are smarter than you and proving you to be a stupid fuckin liar AGAIN


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> What Gamolon is doing here kids, is trying to undermine the validity of this 20-second footage by claiming that what you heard wasn't a "huge" explosion, which of course he has no possilbe reference point as to how far away the microphone is.


Hey stupid? Where is the other MASSIVE explosion that would have been heard when the supposed explosives went off to bring down the remainder of the building AFTER the penthouse? Let me guess. "WE" edited that out, but left the smaller explosion in as "breadcrumbs" for you truther idiots to feel smart because you "found out the truth".


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon likes my taste in music though.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Hey stupid? Where is the other MASSIVE explosion that would have been heard when the supposed explosives went off to bring down the remainder of the building AFTER the penthouse? Let me guess. "WE" edited that out, but left the smaller explosion in as "breadcrumbs" for you truther idiots to feel smart because you "found out the truth".


Do you copy and paste that on all 13 news boards you troll on?


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Gamolon likes my taste in music though.


That's the first true statement you've made!

Good on you!


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Do you copy and paste that on all 10 news boards?


I could ask you the same thing.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Troll clutter refresh


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Troll clutter refresh


No larger explosion after the penthouse collapse. What a joke.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Bye .
I have to go work some....
Gamolon _is at_ work.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Gamolon likes my taste in music though.


Meaningless.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


>


Still no physical proof of any type of explosives/thermite. I suppose when someone describes a tornado as sounding like a "freight train", you go out and look for railroad tracks!


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Maria knows


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Maria knows


Bo knows...


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The only ones reading this are adults who are smart...


Count on it.
Most won't admit it until it becomes cool.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Count on it.
> Most won't admit it until it becomes cool.
> View attachment 561843


There is nothing to admit

Your theories are wrecked and proven wrong and the only kid is you willfully denying that fact


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is nothing to admit
> 
> Your theories are wrecked and proven wrong and the only kid is you willfully denying that fact


When my 9/11 pop-up book is on the NY Times Best Seller list,
they won't be called theories anymore.


----------



## Gamolon (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> When my 9/11 pop-up book is on the NY Times Best Seller list,


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Gamolon said:


>


I'll send you a copy.
They come with a surprise snack, usually
a vintage box of Quisp cereal.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> When my 9/11 pop-up book is on the NY Times Best Seller list,
> they won't be called theories anymore.


They never have been.

They are delusions you dreamed up with no evidence.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

How do Soupnazi630 and Gamolon explain how when the second building collapsed (South Tower) the diameter of the falling debree was over 2 football fields wide as you can see in this picture ---how does the force of gravity send 2-ton steel beams hurling 2 blocks away ?

The towers were _each_ 208 feet wide (for perspective)



Human bone dust found in dust samples everywhere. 1500 victims have been identified so far by tedious DNA testing that is ongoing)


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> How do Soupnazi630 and Gamolon explain how when the second building collapsed (South Tower) the diameter of the falling debree was over 2 football fields wide as you can see in this picture ---how does the force of gravity send 2-ton steel beams hurling 2 blocks away ?
> 
> The towers were _each_ 208 feet wide (for perspective)
> View attachment 561862


BEcause that is what happens when massive energy from a massive building is released.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> BEcause that is what happens when massive energy from a massive building is released.


What happened to the energy from 47 massive steel tree columns ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> What happened to the energy from 47 massive steel tree columns ?


Released in the same way.

They were not the primary load bearing support


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

"Damn you Youtube !" 
Grumbled Soupnazi630 as he scurried away .


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> "Damn you Youtube !"
> Grumbled Soupnazi630 as he scurried away .


It did not fall at free fall speed dumbass


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It did not fall at free fall speed dumbass


Oh, I probably am a dumbass, you're right.
But it shouldn't have collapsed at all just like the first 2.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Oh, I probably am a dumbass, you're right.
> But it shouldn't have collapsed at all just like the first 2.


Yes all three should have


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes all three should have


Is that what Bremer said when he wasn't at work that day when the plane hit his office ?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 8, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Have you read the August 6th memo? Its vague as fuck. "Osama Bin Laden determined to strike the US'. Which narrows the field to our entire nation.
> 
> There were 70 active investigations, with the focus on bombing attacks on federal buildings.


When the muslims 1st attacked the World Trade Center under CLINTON---they wrote that the next time that they would use planes.   WTC attack really wasn't a shock--it had happened before with threat to attack again just a few year earlier.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 28, 2021)

All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
					

Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 29, 2021)

the other mike said:


> All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
> 
> 
> Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...
> ...


No evidence of controlled demolition.


----------



## surada (Dec 29, 2021)

the other mike said:


> https://www.usmessageboard.com/thre...psed-by-controlled-demolition-on-9-11.907315/




Enjoy your conspiracy fantasies.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2021)

12/29/2021


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 31, 2021)

the other mike said:


> 12/29/2021


A momentous year?

They have nothing.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2022)

surada said:


> Enjoy your conspiracy fantasies.


I bet you squirt on this picture every day.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> A momentous year?
> 
> They have nothing.


The parents of a man who was waiting for helicopter rescues died trapped on the 105th floor when the tower he was in came down have a civil suit pending in the UK.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The parents of a man who was waiting for helicopter rescues died trapped on the 105th floor when the tower he was in came down have a civil suit pending in the UK.


Like I said.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 4, 2022)

The rescue choppers are on their way..... 



Oh fuck.....


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2022)

Bumped for my new  friend DudleySmith


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Bumped for my new  friend DudleySmith



Ah, I've picked up another stalker loon.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2022)

DudleySmith said:


> Ah, I've picked up another stalker loon.


Get used to it kid


----------



## the other mike (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


Been posted a dozen times now and PROVES NOTHING.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 10, 2022)

Who wants to prove anything ? 
Let the kids decide for themselves.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Who wants to prove anything ?
> Let the kids decide for themselves.


Anyone with more than half a brain which leaves you out.

There are no kids here except you BOY.

You have no evidence, your claims are lies which you dreamed the fuck up and you are not worth any fucking respect and ALL adults and kids KNOW this.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Anyone with more than half a brain which leaves you out.
> 
> There are no kids here except you BOY.
> 
> You have no evidence, your claims are lies which you dreamed the fuck up and you are not worth any fucking respect and ALL adults and kids KNOW this.


Kids love the truth.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Kids love the truth.


No you do not.

You prove gthat by constantly posting lies which you usually judt dream up and pull out of your ass


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> View attachment 586386


You live by that as you WILLFULLY remain ignorant


----------



## the other mike (Jan 10, 2022)

I wish those helicopters would hurry up before
the thermite goes off.




Fuck me.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I wish those helicopters would hurry up before
> the thermite goes off.
> View attachment 586388
> 
> ...



There was no thermite


----------



## the other mike (Jan 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There was no thermite


That's what Anderson Cooper thinks.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> View attachment 586386


YOU are an idiot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> That's what Anderson Cooper thinks.


He thinks the earth is not flat also, because both are equally absurd.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Gamolon (Jan 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I wish those helicopters would hurry up before
> the thermite goes off.


Thermite...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Thermite...


Nano-thermite ....why ? 
You know something we don't ?
Maybe it was mini-nukes in the fire extingushers.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


Wait!!!

The explosion was SO HUGE that he admits to editing the audio in said video (see note from video below) AND also suggests putting on earbuds to actually hear it?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Nano-thermite ....why ?
> You know something we don't ?
> Maybe it was mini-nukes in the fire extingushers.


There was no thermite. It's been proven. It was paint. Stephen Jones even showed a slide at his presentation that shows it was paint.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You know something we don't ?


Who's "we"? Those voices in your head or?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Wait!!!
> 
> The explosion was SO HUGE that he admits to editing the audio in said video (see note from video below) AND also suggests putting on earbuds to actually hear it?!?!?!?!?
> 
> ...


It was being recorded from what distance ?
Do you know how to calibrate the distance sound waves travel
by listening to an audio recording device ?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It was being recorded from what distance ?
> Do you know how to calibrate the distance sound waves travel
> by listening to an audio recording device ?




Somebody was breathing into the microphone!!!

Where's the explosion for bringing down the rest of the building? That supposed explosion only brought down the penthouse?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)

Rosie O'Donnell to Interview 9/11 Truthers Cut From Spike Lee Docuseries
					

Interview will promote the upcoming film from longtime conspiracy theorist Dylan Avery




					www.thewrap.com


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Rosie O'Donnell to Interview 9/11 Truthers Cut From Spike Lee Docuseries
> 
> 
> Interview will promote the upcoming film from longtime conspiracy theorist Dylan Avery
> ...


I thought Rosie was done with comedy?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)

Jumpers are my idea of comedy.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Jumpers are my idea of comedy.


I can see that about you.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 11, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> I can see that about you.


No you can't.
I'm invisible to you .

You have to be in the Light
to understand what it meant.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> No you can't.
> I'm invisible to you .
> 
> You have to be in the Light
> to understand what it meant.


Nah.

Your words speak for themselves.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> View attachment 587423


Still posting the meaningless video of witnesses who heard nothing unusual.

Still a massive liar and failure


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


Yeah no explosion there.

Of course it is also from gthe long proven bunch of frauds AE911 truth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


Yet more from the long since proven bunch of ass clown frauds


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


A doctored video is your proof? They had to manipulate that video in order for people to BARELY hear someone breathing into the microphone? That;s considered a HUGE explosion?!



Where's the other supposed explosion that brought down the rest of the building? The one you supposedly hear is for the penthouse?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> View attachment 587433


Why are you posting fake images?





__





						GUZLI Peter Tourist Guy (2011) – Platform
					






					platform-0.com


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> A doctored video is your proof? They had to manipulate that video in order for people to BARELY hear someone breathing into the microphone? That;s considered a HUGE explosion?!
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the other supposed explosion that brought down the rest of the building? The one you supposedly hear is for the penthouse?


It was a basement explosion, likely, being recorded from an unknown distance away. 
The 'penthouse ' moving first only weans the columns underneath were compromised.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It was a basement explosion, likely, being recorded from an unknown distance away.
> The 'penthouse ' moving first only weans the columns underneath were compromised.


Nope.

It's someone breathing into the microphone. 

Explosion...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Why are you posting fake images?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know us conspiracy theorists who believe anything from satanic CEO's to pedophile politicians. Don't get so emotional, thermite expert.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It was a basement explosion, likely, being recorded from an unknown distance away.
> The 'penthouse ' moving first only weans the columns underneath were compromised.


Why were there not two "explosions" recorded Angelo/Mikey G/the other mike?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Nope.
> 
> It's someone breathing into the microphone.
> 
> Explosion...


Right.
Just a coincidence that 4 seconds later a 47 story building collapsed 
in a perfect controlled demolition .


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You know us conspiracy theorists who believe anything from satanic CEO's to pedophile politicians. Don't get so emotional, thermite expert.


Sure do!

Posting known fake images and manipulated videos is your way of pushing lies.

Good job!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Tower 7 is obvious.

Now back to the topic.
5:15 to 6:00


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Sure do!
> 
> Posting known fake images and manipulated videos is your way of pushing lies.
> 
> Good job!


I heard it from Rae Alexandra-- one of your paid shills.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Right.
> Just a coincidence that 4 seconds later a 47 story building collapsed
> in a perfect controlled demolition .


More lies?

Try about 8 seconds between the penthouse starting to collapse and the rest of the building. 

I thought truthers said WTC7 collapsed symmetrically because ALL THE COLUMNS were cut at the same time? Why did the penthouse collapse first followed by the rest of the building 8 seconds later?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I heard it from Rae Alexandra-- one of your paid shills.


You mean one of YOUR paid shills. I'm not the one posting fake images and manipulated videos.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> More lies?
> 
> Try about 8 seconds between the penthouse starting to collapse and the rest of the building.
> 
> I thought truthers said WTC7 collapsed symmetrically because ALL THE COLUMNS were cut at the same time? Why did the penthouse collapse first followed by the rest of the building 8 seconds later?


Oh I forgot.

You're the expert on the core columns, and Newton's laws of motion.

Never mind. You're way too smart for me.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon has started 4 threads in 12 years 
ALL trying to disprove that the 3 towers were all controlled demolitions.

Agenda-driven much ?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Maybe you work for Bremer and Silverstein.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Tower 7 is obvious.


How did the rest of the building stay suspended in mid air 8 seconds after all the columns were cut by explosives which is supposedly heard in the video?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Maybe you work for Bremer and Silverstein.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Oh I forgot.
> 
> You're the expert on the core columns, and Newton's laws of motion.
> 
> Never mind. You're way too smart for me.


Glad you finally realize that!


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Maybe you work for Bremer and Silverstein.


Maybe you're getting paid by AE911 Truth to spread lies so they can keep sucking money out of the gullible.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Nah. Just friends with Maria B.
She has that NDA and all....


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Pop quiz in the morning, kids.
*North Tower demolition*

**


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Somebody was breathing into the microphone!!!


Sure, kid.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Nah. Just friends with Maria B.
> She has that NDA and all....


That's just what a AE911 Truth shill would say!


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Sure, kid.


Why did the rest of the building stay suspending in mid air after all the columns were supposedly cut 8 seconds earlier when someone breathed into the... er... when the "explosion" was heard?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Pop quiz in the morning, kids.
> *North Tower demolition*
> 
> **


Chandler's a joke!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Why did the rest of the building stay suspending in mid air after all the columns were supposedly cut 8 seconds earlier when someone breathed into the... er... when the "explosion" was heard?


I'm the one asking questions. 
You only ask misleading ones as everyone here can see,


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> That's just what a AE911 Truth shill would say!


No such thing.
Tell it to a family member who truly gives a fuck.
I'm just average Joe.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Stop cluttering the thread ,trolls.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I'm the one asking questions.
> You only ask misleading ones as everyone here can see,


Misleading?



Nice excuse. Did I use too many big words or something? 

It's simple. You truthers claim ALL the columns were cut at the same time. If that's the case then why did the penthouse collapse into the bui8lding 8 seconds before the rest of the building collapsed? Did the rest of the building hang in mid air for 8 seconds? Why was there only one supposed explosion when the penthouse collapsed? Where was the second "huge explosion" when the remaining columns were cut to bring down the rest of the building?

Come Mr. AE911 Truth shill! I wonder how much they're paying you to spread this crap to gullible truthers so they can collect a pay check.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> No such thing.


Just the thing an AE911 Truth shill would say! Again!


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Stop cluttering the thread ,trolls.


Take your own advice shill.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 13, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Misleading?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2004 called and wants their talking points back.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 13, 2022)

the other mike said:


> 2004 called and wants their talking points back.


Still have no answer from 2004 then?

Got it.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Sure, kid.


Supposed explosion heard here at 0:18 where all columns were supposedly cut. Penthouse falls into the building.





Miraculously, after all the columns were supposedly cut by explosives 8 seconds earlier,  the remaining building structure remains standing in mid air (no structural columns support whatsoever). Start of remaining structure starts at 0:26 shown below. Yet Mikey doesn't want to discuss. I wonder why?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Sure, kid.


What's this garbage from AE911 Truth in their brochure? WTC7 was destroyed in 6.5 seconds?! The penthouse starts to collapse in the video you posted at 0:18 and disappears behind other buildings at 0:30! That at LEAST 12 seconds!!! Why is AE911 lying Mikey? Why are you supporting those lies? I thought you were trying to get to the truth?!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> No such thing.
> Tell it to a family member who truly gives a fuck.
> I'm just average Joe.


You are an AE911 shill and you are the one asking misleading questions.

You are a liar making up crap as you go and ignoring real evidence

Now answer the questions you cowardly fuck


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Calm down Soupnazi630 .
Someone will refill your meds soon.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I'm the one asking questions.


Why are you supporting AE911 Truth's lies?




__





						Witness who saw the towers collapse on 9/11.
					

Why was Paul Bremer silent on 9/11 about the fact that the first airplane went right into his company's office in the North Tower?    There was no plane that hit the North Tower.  If that was Bremer's office, that is where the explosives and the containers of jet fuel were planted for the...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> 2004 called and wants their talking points back.


This should be your and AE911 Truth's theme song!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

^^The word 'truth' is a joke .


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> ^^The word 'truth' is a joke .


I agree 100%!!! 

The word "truth" should be removed from AE911's name.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

I miss flying paper airplanes off the roof.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Sure, kid.


Another question Mikey. 

Look at these two brochures from AE911 "Truth". Look at the points circled in red and tell me something. How can both something at free fall acceleration AND something at 2/3 free fall acceleration be evidence of controlled demolition? I suppose something falling at 1/3 free fall is evidence of controlled demolition? What about something falling at 1/100 of free fall? As long as it's "some fraction of free fall" it means that an object has no resistance below so therefore it's controlled demolition?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I miss flying paper airplanes off the roof.


You also think jumpers are funny.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> You also think jumpers are funny.


I think it's hilarious that 
you guys managed to pull the wool over so many eyes about the most obvious controlled demolition ever.

The dark side must be a cool place.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I think it's hilarious that
> you guys managed to pull the wool over so many eyes about the most obvious controlled demolition ever.
> 
> The dark side must be a cool place.


How much is AE911 "Truth" paying you to push their lies here Mikey? I posted many of them and you have no response. You're not here to seek the truth. You're here to make many by spreading lies.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The dark side must be a cool place.


You should know! Those jumpers were funny eh Mikey?

You're sick. Get help.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Here come the intimidation tactics.
Sissy Gamolon likes to hit and run with a lot of witty one line syi's.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Does he work for the Americans, the Israeli's or the Saudi's is my next question.....or just a rogue black op, covering his scrappy popcorn trail. You little cheese pirates almost make me puke.


Keep spreading AE911 "Truth's" lies Mr. Paid Shill. I'm sure you feel real patriotic about that.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Here come the intimidation tactics.


Just using the same tactics you do Mikey!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Gamolon sounds Wahhabi


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Gamolon sounds Wahhabi


And you sound stupid. 

How mush is AE911 "Truth" paying you again to be here? They should really get their money back. You aren't doing a very good job.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> And you sound stupid.
> 
> How mush is AE911 "Truth" paying you again to be here? They should really get their money back. You aren't doing a very good job.


I took the purple pill.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I took the purple pill.


You have heartburn/acid reflux problems?

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> You have heartburn/acid reflux problems?
> 
> Sorry to hear that.


Chose not to swallow the blue or red ones.
My friend Lionel explains it well.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I think it's hilarious that
> you guys managed to pull the wool over so many eyes about the most obvious controlled demolition ever.
> 
> The dark side must be a cool place.


There was no controlled dem olition you moron .

You have no fucking evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Chose not to swallow the blue or red ones.
> My friend Lionel explains it well.


He is an obscure moron who you never met.

Much like you are an obscure loser.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There was no controlled dem olition you moron .
> 
> You have no fucking evidence.


I don't need evidence to know it was controlled demolition that brought down the main 3 towers..

Knowing the strength of the twin towers core columns and seeing the way they fell so fast with no resistance,, I know it's impossible for the two passenger planes to have caused the total failure of the buildings--they may have initiated the collapses ---


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I don't need evidence to know it was controlled demolition that brought down the main 3 towers..
> 
> Knowing the strength of the twin towers core columns and seeing the way they fell so fast with no resistance,, I know it's impossible for the two passenger planes to have caused the total failure of the buildings--they may have initiated the collapses ---


Yes you do.

It fell as it should have. You know nothing about engieneering or about how such a gtower should fall.

The evidence proves you wrong and a liar.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> they fell so fast with no resistance,



Liar.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Liar.


Nothing for me to lie about.

I put the evidence out there for anyone to see.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Nothing for me to lie about.
> 
> I put the evidence out there for anyone to see.



And then you lied.....

*they fell so fast with no resistance,*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Nothing for me to lie about.
> 
> I put the evidence out there for anyone to see.


You are a liar.

You have never put evidence out and have even admitted it.

You lie like a coward all the time because you are a fucking childish brat who lacks the manhood to simply admit when you are wrong but you KNOW you are.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Soupnazi630 must be out of meds.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Soupnazi630 must be out of meds.


You are dodging.

yoou are proven liar and you have never presented evidence.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 14, 2022)

Y’all do realize he’s only here to garner the attention he can’t get in real life…stop feeding the troll.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Y’all do realize he’s only here to garner the attention he can’t get in real life…stop feeding the troll.


*Here* are all my threads.......about .01 % are about 9/11 or any other "conspiracy theory".


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Is Paul Lemos lying Soupnazi630  ?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Knowing the strength of the twin towers core columns and seeing the way they fell so fast
> with no resistance,


Hey stupid!

If free fall equates no resistance, what is 2/3 free fall!?

What a moron!


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> *Here* are all my threads.......about .01 % are about 9/11 or any other "conspiracy theory".


And you’ve been shown to be an idiot in those .01% of threads!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Is Paul Lemos lying Soupnazi630  ?


No he saw a plane hit and learned that indeed a plane hit

You are the one lying.

You are a despicible treasonous PIG who twists lies and perverts what this witness said to support your immature childish crap


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Hey stupid!
> 
> If free fall equates no resistance, what is 2/3 free fall!?
> 
> What a moron!


Must suck living out this lie.
Having to spend the rest of your life covering your ass.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No he saw a plane hit and learned that indeed a plane hit


Watch the whole video pussy.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)

Larry Silverstein: "9/11 was my lucky day" - See also: 20 Years After 9/11. - Every morning Silvers…
					

Larry Silverstein: "9/11 was my lucky day" - See also: 20 Years After 9/11. - Every morning Silverstein had breakfast in the North Tower, on the 91st floor, but, "curiously", he did not do so on 9/11, since his wife had scheduled an "urgent" appointment with the "dermatologist" for that day...




					gloria.tv


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Watch the whole video pussy.


I did watch the whole thing you lying treasonous PIG

One mroe time you perverted lied and twisted his words to support your motherfucking little crappy lie.

you are not smart or informed and you KNOW you are proven and outted as a cocksucking little LIAR


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Must suck living out this lie.
> Having to spend the rest of your life covering your ass.


Answer the question asshole.

You said the towers fell at zero resistance. AE911 “Truth” says the towers fell at 2/3 freefall.

Who is correct?

Is zero resistance equal to 2/3 freefall?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


Not an explosion normal collapse

You have no evidence you treasonous lying shill


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


AE911 is fraudulent and lacking in expertise.

There videos are worthless which is why tyour treasonous lying ass casn produce no evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


No experts there just lying ass nobodies and shiills liuke you promotioing a decietful and treasonous agenda


----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


The same crap obver and over again with no fuclling evidence and from debunked frauds

Stop watching TV and post some fucking evidence for once in your ife you disgusting treasonous pig


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


You think no resistance means 2/3 free fall.

You’re an idiot!

How much are you being paid by AE911 “Truth”?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The same crap obver and over again with no fuclling evidence and from debunked frauds
> 
> Stop watching TV and post some fucking evidence for once in your ife you disgusting treasonous pig


You're scaring the kids, soupy .
Better get back on those meds soon.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> You think no resistance means 2/3 free fall.
> 
> You’re an idiot!
> 
> How much are you being paid by AE911 “Truth”?


I thought you were a little smarter than the average trolls, but 
all you have is the same spin on words and ad hominem kids stuff.

I'm disappointed in you, my little cheese pirate.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You're scaring the kids, soupy .
> Better get back on those meds soon.


The only kid here is you and I know you are a coward


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The only kid here is you and I know you are a coward


7000 views so far.
It's getting someone's attention.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> 7000 views so far.
> It's getting someone's attention.


This massive idiot vegan is the single greatest cringe worthy loser on youtube and he has close to 7000 views for eating a banana


Your stupid video is in the same league.

It is getting no attention BOY it is beiung laughed at like YOU are.

You KNOW you are an inferiuor second rate loser who NO ONE respects


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> he has close to 7000 views for eating a banana


Did he murder thousands of people with the banana ?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 7000 views for eating a banana


Killed a million Iraqis with a banana ?
It must have been loaded with the Ames strain of anthrax or something.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I thought you were a little smarter than the average trolls, but
> all you have is the same spin on words and ad hominem kids stuff.
> 
> I'm disappointed in you, my little cheese pirate.


Can’t figure it out idiot?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Did he murder thousands of people with the banana ?
> View attachment 588348


Bait and switch.

You have no evidence that anyone other than foreign terrorists murdered anyone on 911

You know you are a proven liar with no fucking evidence and you are impressing no one


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Killed a million Iraqis with a banana ?
> It must have been loaded with the Ames strain of anthrax or something.


We have already established that you are a fucking liar and a coward who makes murder accusations with no fucling evidence.

The comparison as that yoyur videos and claims are as idiotic as the guy eating a banana you are getting through to no one and are recognized as a liar and coward by anyone who reads your driveling bullshit


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> your videos and claims are as idiotic as the guy eating a banana


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> View attachment 588476


You claioms are idiotic and disproven by evidence and you know it


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You claims are idiotic and disproven by evidence and you know it


Or are they ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Or are they ?
> View attachment 588527


They are disproven by evidence and you now this is true.

You cannot post evidence or any logical coherent argument.

You are a loser and a second rate ass clown.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2022)

All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
					

Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
> 
> 
> Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...
> ...





the other mike said:


> All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
> 
> 
> Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...
> ...


All posted before and alll debunked disproven and taken apart.

Nothing proves you are defeated and a loser than repeating yourself and linking to earlier failures.

Grow the fuck up boy you are beaten


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Grow the fuck up boy you are beaten


The dark side won ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The dark side won ?


No and that would be your side


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 18, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The dark side won ?


You think 2/3 free fall equals zero resistance!

How can your "dark side" have won anything with idiotic thinking like this?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 18, 2022)

the other mike said:


> All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
> 
> 
> Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...
> ...


Debunked how many times already?


----------



## Stryder50 (Jan 18, 2022)

Skylar said:


> Blithering nonsense.
> 
> There's no structure in the building that could have stopped the collapse once it began. The building transfered gravity load AROUND the floors through perfectly aligned vertical columns shunting that load into bedrock.
> 
> ...


One interesting 'footnote' I recall which adds to your excellent explanation above (post #14) is that the outer steel lattice framework carried most of the weight of the buildings(towers) and the floors were slab construct held by "pin" like shelf lips in place. Similar to what you find with many flat pack bookcases where you put those pin tabs into the predrilled holes on the side panels to support the shelves.

One the outer steel frame was heated enough for the steel to soften and flex~bow, tension of weight above making them bow outward would pull those support (shelf) pins out from under the slab floors and they would begin to fall.  As one floor fell into and impacted the one below, that would further the out spread of the exterior frame and let loose that lower floor.  Becomes like a chain of dominos and the out steel frame starts to peel away like a banana skin.

Gravity accelerates the process ...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 18, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> One interesting 'footnote' I recall which adds to your excellent explanation above (post #14) is that the outer steel lattice framework carried most of the weight of the buildings(towers) and the floors were slab construct held by "pin" like shelf lips in place. Similar to what you find with many flat pack bookcases where you put those pin tabs into the predrilled holes on the side panels to support the shelves.
> 
> One the outer steel frame was heated enough for the steel to soften and flex~bow, tension of weight above making them bow outward would pull those support (shelf) pins out from under the slab floors and they would begin to fall.  As one floor fell into and impacted the one below, that would further the out spread of the exterior frame and let loose that lower floor.  Becomes like a chain of dominos and the out steel frame starts to peel away like a banana skin.
> 
> Gravity accelerates the process ...


Liar.
Each twin had 47 massive inner core columns.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 18, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Liar.
> Each twin had 47 massive inner core columns.


You are the liar.

Having those columns does NOT mean those columns were the primary load bearing members


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 19, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Liar.
> Each twin had 47 massive inner core columns.


Not this garbage again!

Your structural knowledge of the towers sucks. They were not the same massive columns from top to bottom. They got smaller the higher up they went.

No wonder you think it was demolition!

Here's one small clue. The floor connections at the core columns and perimeter façade failed. Get the picture yet dopey?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 19, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> One interesting 'footnote' I recall which adds to your excellent explanation above (post #14) is that the outer steel lattice framework carried most of the weight of the buildings(towers) and the floors were slab construct held by "pin" like shelf lips in place. Similar to what you find with many flat pack bookcases where you put those pin tabs into the predrilled holes on the side panels to support the shelves.
> 
> One the outer steel frame was heated enough for the steel to soften and flex~bow, tension of weight above making them bow outward would pull those support (shelf) pins out from under the slab floors and they would begin to fall.  As one floor fell into and impacted the one below, that would further the out spread of the exterior frame and let loose that lower floor.  Becomes like a chain of dominos and the out steel frame starts to peel away like a banana skin.
> 
> Gravity accelerates the process ...


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 19, 2022)

Stryder50 said:


> One interesting 'footnote' I recall which adds to your excellent explanation above (post #14) is that the outer steel lattice framework carried most of the weight of the buildings(towers) and the floors were slab construct held by "pin" like shelf lips in place. Similar to what you find with many flat pack bookcases where you put those pin tabs into the predrilled holes on the side panels to support the shelves.
> 
> One the outer steel frame was heated enough for the steel to soften and flex~bow, tension of weight above making them bow outward would pull those support (shelf) pins out from under the slab floors and they would begin to fall.  As one floor fell into and impacted the one below, that would further the out spread of the exterior frame and let loose that lower floor.  Becomes like a chain of dominos and the out steel frame starts to peel away like a banana skin.
> 
> Gravity accelerates the process ...


Poor Mikey doesn't understand floor connections being one of the weak links here.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 19, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The second plane impacted around the middle of the north tower....the core columns upward resistance would have caused the upper section to fall toward that weakest side , not continue accellerating straight down, as we all saw on film.


The second plane hit the South Tower.    And the South Tower was then the first to collapse given it was hit a lot lower. 

If you can't get basic facts right then why should your conspiracy theories be taken seriously?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> The second plane hit the South Tower.    And the South Tower was then the first to collapse given it was hit a lot lower.
> 
> If you can't get basic facts right then why should your conspiracy theories be taken seriously?


It's a common error confusing the two towers, and I've referenced it the other way around .

My main argument is that the towers were wired to go down before any planes hit.....


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 19, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It's a common error confusing the two towers, and I've referenced it the other way around .
> 
> My main argument is that the towers were wired to go down before any planes hit.



Except there is not the slightest bit of evidence to support that claim whatsoever.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Except there is not the slightest bit of evidence to support that claim whatsoever.


Lots of evidence unless you disregard basic
physics and the laws of motion.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2022)

In fact, this is about the 5th time I've posted this footage of the first plane hitting the "North " tower.

When I lived there in the 80's we called it Tower 1, where my uncle worked and where Windows on the World restaurant was and the observation deck above it.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 19, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Lots of evidence unless you disregard basic
> physics and the laws of motion.



Nothing you've said makes the least amount of sense from a physics or laws of motion standpoint.    Like the entire thing about the "North Tower should've jackknifed",   ignoring the point that the North Tower DID jackknife (slightly).


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It's a common error confusing the two towers, and I've referenced it the other way around .
> 
> My main argument is that the towers were wired to go down before any planes hit.....


Your argument is a comically stupid argument with no supporting evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Lots of evidence unless you disregard basic
> physics and the laws of motion.


You are an ignorant liar. The laws of physics do not support your stupid fucking claim.

Yiou have never been able to cite any evidence you cowardly fuck


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2022)

It


the other mike said:


>


It is not exploding it is collapsing you idiotic fool.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It
> 
> It is not exploding it is collapsing you idiotic fool.


The kids will be graded on visual comprehension
in their pop quiz Friday. Let them decide what they believe instead of your Santa Claus version.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2022)

The helicopters are coming to rescues us !"
"Awwwww fuck !! I just got pulverized into dust."


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The kids will be graded on visual comprehension
> in their pop quiz Friday. Let them decide what they believe instead of your Santa Claus version.


There are no kids here except for you boy

I stated fact and reality you are a liar you will be required to show evidencde which you have never done so go find some


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Lots of evidence unless you disregard basic
> physics and the laws of motion.


You throw those words out there as if just mentioning them explains how they prove demolition. The problem with you is that's all your doing. You just throw those words out there. You have no idea what they actually mean which is why you never discuss the particulars behind them.


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Just a coincidence that 4 seconds later a 47 story building collapsed
> in a perfect controlled demolition .


So the building hung in mid air for 4 seconds AFTER the supposed explosions was heard which cut all the columns leaving zero resistance? Is this a Looney Toons episode?


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The helicopters are coming to rescues us !"
> "Awwwww fuck !! I just got pulverized into dust."



You're one sick dude Mikey. Get some help.


the other mike said:


> Jumpers are my idea of comedy.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> You're one sick dude Mikey. Get some help.


Really ?
I'm not the one defending mass murderers.

How many medical professiona;ls are under secrecy agreements I wonder.









						Health Effects of 9/11 Still Plague Responders and Survivors
					

Those who were exposed to Ground Zero have increased rates of certain cancers and other health problems




					www.scientificamerican.com
				












						"Deaths From 9/11 Diseases Will Soon Outnumber Those Lost On That Fateful Day" -Nancy Cutler |  Mount Sinai - New York
					





					www.mountsinai.org


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> So the building hung in mid air for 4 seconds AFTER the supposed explosions was heard which cut all the columns leaving zero resistance? Is this a Looney Toons episode?


Why don't you just admit the truth ?

Just blame the Saudis.
They could have planted the shit-- didn't they try in 1993 ? Just upped the game to military grade demolition weapons.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Why don't you just admit the truth ?
> 
> Just blame the Saudis.
> They could have planted the shit-- didn't they try in 1993 ? Just upped the game to military grade demolition weapons.


This is stupider and stupider.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> This is stupider and stupider.


Nothing is as dumb as believing 
the NIST story.

You punks don't intimidate me.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Really ?
> I'm not the one defending mass murderers.
> 
> How many medical professiona;ls are under secrecy agreements I wonder.
> ...


Yes you are defending mass murderers.

You are making false accusations which have been disproven. You cling to them without a shred of evidence while ignoring those who really did it. 

The 19 foreign terrorists commited this crime your accusatiuons are PROVEN lies


You are a treasonous sack of shit licking the taint of islamic terrorists and defending THEIR murders.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Nothing is as dumb as believing
> the NIST story.
> 
> You punks don't intimidate me.


That is because you hide in moms basement and you never come out.

In person you are a weak easiily intimidated sack of shit. 

You cannot even challenge NISt much less prove any of it wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Why don't you just admit the truth ?
> 
> Just blame the Saudis.
> They could have planted the shit-- didn't they try in 1993 ? Just upped the game to military grade demolition weapons.


Hey moron

MILITAYR GRADE demolisions is a false term which has been pointed out to you before

Demolition is demolition and there was no demo on 911 that is proven fact,

Without any of your boring insipid videos try and post some evidence you little islamic loving faggot


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 20, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What sounds should the towers make when 10 floors start falling onto the floor below?


A gentle whooshing rush of air.

and maybe some booming from heavy stuff collapsing.

possibly akin to — what’s that word again? —
Explosions?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Hey moron
> 
> MILITAYR GRADE demolisions is a false term which has been pointed out to you before
> 
> ...


Is that your theory ?
Interesting.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Is that your theory ?
> Interesting.


No it is whagt gthe evidence proves.

Evidence is that thing you are allergic to


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it is whagt gthe evidence proves.
> 
> Evidence is that thing you are allergic to


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Nothing is as dumb as believing
> the NIST story.
> 
> You punks don't intimidate me.


Any body that believes idiotic dumb.  ass conspiracy theories like a 9-11 "truther" should be intimidated.  

The theory that Americans never landed on the moon has more credibility.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> View attachment 590714


Oncew again evidence is that massive thing in your FAC E which per0oves you a liar and coward.

It is the one thing YOU NEVER POST

You are a liar and coward and you know it


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Really ?


Yeah, really...

I'm not the one saying jumpers are my comedy am I? Get help.


the other mike said:


> Jumpers are my idea of comedy.
> View attachment 586595


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Why don't you just admit the truth ?




Why don't you admit the truth dumbass.

Explain how physics work in your deluded world.

You believe there was an explosion that indicates when ALL the columns in WTC7 were cut at the same time. There is about 8 seconds between your supposed explosion that was heard in the video and when the building started coming down. That means the building hung in mid air for 8, with ZERO RESISTANCE below, before it started to fall.

You also believe that 2/3 free fall equals zero resistance. Explain that gem.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Why don't you admit the truth dumbass.


You and your sock puppet Toddsterpatriot and retarded robot Soupnazi630 can chuckle all you want.....don't know about you but I sleep great at night.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You and your sock puppet Toddsterpatriot and retarded robot Soupnazi630 can chuckle all you want.....don't know about you but I sleep great at night.


You are too pathetic to chuckle at.

Just admit the truth boy you KNOW you have been massively disproven and crushed. You have no evidence and have been proven wrong time after time.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are too pathetic to chuckle at.
> 
> Just admit the truth boy you KNOW you have been massively disproven and crushed. You have no evidence and have been proven wrong time after time.


In the court of public opinion there is mountains of evidence. Every video documentation, every witnesses testimony, and the information confirmed by almost 4000 engineers and architects with the balls and integrity to come forward, risking their careers in some cases.

Does it matter if the government won't allow a grand jury to convene ? Maybe, in the legal sense, assuming the FBI would ever come clean.....hey what about assigning a special counsel on it .-- Bob Mueller maybe.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> In the court of public opinion there is mountains of evidence. Every video documentation, every witnesses testimony, and the information confirmed by almost 4000 engineers and architects with the balls and integrity to come forward, risking their careers in some cases.
> 
> Does it matter if the government won't allow a grand jury to convene ? Maybe, in the legal sense, assuming the FBI would ever come clean.....hey what about assigning a special counsel on it .-- Bob Mueller maybe.


Wrong.

Once again you are simply lying. The public does not ageree with your styupid childish tales of controlled demolition and there is NO EVIDENCE.

The only risk too anyone's career is to be counted as a fucking imbecile for agreeing with idiotic ideas such as yours,

For the hundredth times architects and engineers for 911 gtruth is a frauduent organization made up of convenience store clerks walmart associates and others loser LIKE YOU. That is not my accusation it is actually proven ON THEIR own website.

I have shown that fact to you time after time and like the coward you are you willfully deny it.

You are a coward and liar,

You have no evidence in any court whether of public opinion or anywhere else.

Universally you are proven wrong boy and you KNOW IT


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The public does not ageree with your styupid childish tales


They're all getting vaccinated too.....so ? Ignorance is bliss ?

Only the chosen few will find the path that leads to the light.

Enjoy hell bro. It could be fun. You may get to meet Meatloaf.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You and your sock puppet Toddsterpatriot and retarded robot Soupnazi630 can chuckle all you want.....don't know about you but I sleep great at night.





the other mike said:


> In the court of public opinion there is mountains of evidence. Every video documentation, every witnesses testimony, and the information confirmed by almost 4000 engineers and architects with the balls and integrity to come forward, risking their careers in some cases.
> 
> Does it matter if the government won't allow a grand jury to convene ? Maybe, in the legal sense, assuming the FBI would ever come clean.....hey what about assigning a special counsel on it .-- Bob Mueller maybe.



1) public opinion is not evidence.
2) eyewitness accounts are considered the LEAST reliable form of evidenc.
3) in summation,  you have nothing.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> 1) public opinion is not evidence.
> 2) eyewitness accounts are considered the LEAST reliable form of evidenc.
> 3) in summation,  you have nothing.


Does that give you a special hard on ?


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Does that give you a special hard on ?


Of course not.   Why would it?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> Of course not.   Why would it?


Evil turns you on I guess.


----------



## Dayton3 (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Evil turns you on I guess.
> View attachment 591207


Where did you get a ridiculous and insulting idea like that?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> They're all getting vaccinated too.....so ? Ignorance is bliss ?
> 
> Only the chosen few will find the path that leads to the light.
> 
> Enjoy hell bro. It could be fun. You may get to meet Meatloaf.


No they are not all getting vaccinated you dumbass

You lead nno whjere light or right you are a liar 

You'll be my bitch there as you are here.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Evil turns you on I guess.
> View attachment 591207


NO you little motherfucker it turns you on.

you are the one DEFENDING evil by lying you ass off about 911 yoiu are a  weasel and little bitch who defends evil blaming others for what 19 foreign terrorists did


----------



## the other mike (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> View attachment 591492


You never tell the truth

You always lie


----------



## the other mike (Jan 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You never tell the truth
> 
> You always lie


My favorite picture of Truman and LBJ in Alaska.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2022)

I may move to Vermont and become a ski istructor.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I may move to Vermont and become a ski istructor.
> View attachment 610478


You are too fat and too weak


----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are too fat and too weak


From not pooping enough ?


----------



## the other mike (Mar 3, 2022)

__





						My red pill moment (after Santa Claus and Catholic school) was 9/11.
					

And I know that sounds unimportant in 2022 but my friend Lionel put it so eloquently a few years ago-- well, to me it's worth sharing because it was a turning point for myself as well.   Catholic school from k thru 3rd grade and freshman year of HS I went to the same school Lebron James did (a...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## LaDairis (Mar 8, 2022)

Three photos of Col Tim Osman.... still waiting for one single photo of "Osama" in Saudi....


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

Joe and Mika have this framed in their living room.


----------



## BackAgain (Mar 8, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What sounds should the towers make when 10 floors start falling onto the floor below?


A soft “thffft”.  Maybe with an additional sibilant hissssss or rushing air?


----------



## the other mike (Mar 8, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> A soft “thffft”.  Maybe with an additional sibilant hissssss or rushing air?


You guys watch too many cartoons.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 8, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> Three photos of Col Tim Osman.... still waiting for one single photo of "Osama" in Saudi....


Don't need one of Bin laden in Saudi 

They are not the same guy


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down, the south would have probably collapsed about 5 -10 floors and stopped up there.....tower 7 should have never collapsed.


You people need mental assessment. 
Youre eating the wrong mushrooms. 

Wake up to yourselves.  3500 people died and you think gwb allowed that to happen just to get the conspiracy theorists like you off your arses? 

Grow up


----------



## the other mike (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You people need mental assessment.
> Youre eating the wrong mushrooms.
> 
> Wake up to yourselves.  3500 people died and you think gwb allowed that to happen just to get the conspiracy theorists like you off your arses?
> ...


Eat shit, scumwad.
NIST is the conspiracy theorist.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> You people need mental assessment.
> Youre eating the wrong mushrooms.
> 
> Wake up to yourselves.  3500 people died and you think gwb allowed that to happen just to get the conspiracy theorists like you off your arses?
> ...


Eat shit, scumwad.
NIST is the conspiracy theorist.

"You people"

Do you know they haven't found the DNA from about a thousand of us people who died on 9/11 because the bodies in the twin towers were pulverized into dust.

Do you know what causes bodies to be pulverized ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Eat shit, scumwad.
> NIST is the conspiracy theorist.
> 
> "You people"
> ...


Yes a collapsing tower.

NIST conclusions are based on evidence yours are treasonous wishes. The vic tims of 911 were not YOU people.

You peoplke are fools and liars taking advantage of a terrorist attack to build fiction to make yourself feel important. You people are vile little traitors and vultures


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Eat shit, scumwad.
> NIST is the conspiracy theorist.
> 
> "You people"
> ...



So after the clean up, there was still 1000 people not found.  Thats bullshit. 


the other mike said:


> Do you know what causes bodies to be pulverized ?



No.  Can you explain it in detail. You seem to know everything else.


----------



## the other mike (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> So after the clean up, there was still 1000 people not found.  Thats bullshit.
> 
> 
> No.  Can you explain it in detail. You seem to know everything else.


Everything I know is available for anyone who is looking. ....in abundance on this thread if you read between the troll clutter.

Of the 2996 deaths at ground zero, very few bodies were recovered.

Most of the identified bodies were from DNA samples in the dust.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Everything I know is available for anyone who is looking. ....in abundance on this thread if you read between the troll clutter.


You stick to the conspiracy theories and I'll stick to the facts.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 9, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> So after the clean up, there was still 1000 people not found.  Thats bullshit.
> 
> 
> No.  Can you explain it in detail. You seem to know everything else.


It's not a surprise that many would be unaccounted for.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Everything I know is available for anyone who is looking. ....in abundance on this thread if you read between the troll clutter.
> 
> Of the 2996 deaths at ground zero, very few bodies were recovered.
> 
> Most of the identified bodies were from DNA samples in the dust.


Nothing you know is credible.

You never post evidence only delusional crap


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It's not a surprise that many would be unaccounted for.


Stay with the conspiracy theories. Let the adults do the thinking


----------



## the other mike (Mar 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It's not a surprise that many would be unaccounted for.


Everyone should have been found.

Over 1000.... still no dna.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Everyone should have been found.
> 
> Over 1000.... still no dna.


Wrong.

It would be impossible to find them all


----------



## the other mike (Mar 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It would be impossible to find them all


So why are they still going through dust samples looking for DNA 21 years later ?


----------



## LaDairis (Mar 15, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Don't need one of Bin laden in Saudi
> 
> They are not the same guy





LOL...


Official "story" - bin Laden from Saudi.

REALITY = NO PHOTOS of "bin Laden" in Saudi

REALITY










						Saudis stonewalled US terror probes before, after 9/11: REPORT
					

WASHINGTON — Saudi Arabia was so uncooperative in US terror investigations before and after 9/11 that one New York FBI investigator slammed the kingdom as “useless and obstructionist,” according to 28 pages of newly declassified




					www.socialmediamorning.com
				





 Saudi Arabia was so uncooperative in US terror investigations before and after 9/11 that one New York FBI investigator slammed the kingdom as “useless and obstructionist,” 



Who did Putin say did 911?

Israel, the US, and Saudi....


Why Saudi???










						Saudi rulers descend from Jews who fought Muhammad - Iranian general
					

The commander of Iran's navy said in a speech on January 7 that the modern-day Saudi Arabian royal family are descendants of Jews who fought early Muslim tribes.




					www.jpost.com
				





The commander of Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps Navy said on January 7 that* the ruling royal family of Saudi Arabia were actually Jewish*, and that their conflict with Iran harkens back to 7th century battles between Muslim and Jewish tribes.




Perhaps that explains why Saudi Crown Prince bin Salman was 911 Zionist Traitor Jeff Epstein's #1 customer on Pedo isle....



Meanwhile, we have three CLEAR photos of "Osama" aka Zionist Fascist CIA/Mossad double agent Col Tim Osman talking to Carter's NSA, a Jew, in 1980....


----------



## Wballz49 (Mar 15, 2022)

My favorite Conspiracy the dancing israelis on 9/11 except it was true.  Nothing to see here guys go shopping-Bush 2001


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 15, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> Official "story" - bin Laden from Saudi.
> ...


No photos of him in Saudi are necessary. Putin is a liar.

You have photos which are clearly not Bin laden.


----------



## LaDairis (Mar 18, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No photos of him in Saudi are necessary. Putin is a liar.
> 
> You have photos which are clearly not Bin laden.





How can there be NO PHOTOS of "Osama" in Saudi???


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 18, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> How can there be NO PHOTOS of "Osama" in Saudi???
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There does not need to be. Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence you moron.

The flip side is that your stupid ass posted photos of someone wbho clearly is NOt bin laden.


----------



## LaDairis (Mar 18, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There does not need to be. Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence you moron.
> 
> The flip side is that your stupid ass posted photos of someone wbho clearly is NOt bin laden.




Notice the wording.

At the time of these photos, "Osama" did not yet exist, as that is Col Tim Osman....  aka "NOt" Osama.... LOL!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 18, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> Notice the wording.
> 
> At the time of these photos, "Osama" did not yet exist, as that is Col Tim Osman....  aka "NOt" Osama.... LOL!!!!


You changed the wording liar.

The photo is not of bin laden as any first grader can clearly see.


----------



## Wballz49 (Mar 18, 2022)

The conspiracy of Let's Roll.  We don't know that he fucking said that shit.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 10, 2022)

Why was all the steel from ground zero quickly shipped to China to be recycled ?


----------



## the other mike (Apr 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Why was all the steel from ground zero quickly shipped to China to be recycled ?


A highly questionable decision given the cost and logistical difficulty alone.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> A highly questionable decision given the cost and logistical difficulty alone.


Not at all.

A meaningless question


----------



## the other mike (Apr 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Not at all.
> 
> A meaningless question


Not if the reason was to destroy the evidence at a crime scene.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Not if the reason was to destroy the evidence at a crime scene.


There is no evidence of that.

The removal was routine


----------



## the other mike (Apr 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no evidence of that.
> 
> The removal was routine


Why would we ship thousands of tons of steel 8000 miles away, when it could have been melted down right across the river in New Jersey?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Why would we ship thousands of tons of steel 8000 miles away, when it could have been melted down right across the river in New Jersey?


We did not.

The owners did and there is no reason for them to do it your way.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> We did not.
> 
> The owners did and there is no reason for them to do it your way.


Owners ?
You mean lucky Larry ?


----------



## Wballz49 (Apr 12, 2022)

Ol Gulliani and his 9/11 schemes


----------



## the other mike (Apr 12, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Saving you people the trouble and posting this here
> in the conspiracy theory forum because Paul Lemos is an eyewitness
> who heard and saw explosions before the second (South) tower collapsed.
> 
> You're welcome.


Thank you for the thumbs down, abu afak .


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2022)

For the new kids.


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2022)

Wballz49 said:


> Ol Gulliani and his 9/11 schemes


Rudy knows what happened.
And he obviously hasn't talked about it because he's still alive isn't he ?


----------



## MINDLESS (May 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Saving you people the trouble and posting this here
> in the conspiracy theory forum because Paul Lemos is an eyewitness
> who heard and saw explosions before the second (South) tower collapsed.
> 
> You're welcome.


It is common knowledge this was an inside job. Many Jewish people didn't to work that day as well.
If you deny this was an inside job you really need to get your brain examined by a professional.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

MINDLESS said:


> It is common knowledge this was an inside job. Many Jewish people didn't to work that day as well.
> If you deny this was an inside job you really need to get your brain examined by a professional.


Wrong 

It is not common knowledge it is a steaming pile of fiction which most intelligent people know to be fiction.

Yoiu are posting bald faced lies


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Rudy knows what happened.
> And he obviously hasn't talked about it because he's still alive isn't he ?


Yes he knows there was no inside job.

ZEveryone does and no one is threatening anyone.


----------



## MINDLESS (May 22, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong
> 
> It is not common knowledge it is a steaming pile of fiction which most intelligent people know to be fiction.
> 
> Yoiu are posting bald faced lies


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

MINDLESS said:


> View attachment 648240



No surprise that the most childish posters have no evideence.

Your claims are outright lies boy

I stated facts and you can present no evidence to the contrary


----------



## the other mike (May 22, 2022)

MINDLESS said:


> It is common knowledge this was an inside job. Many Jewish people didn't to work that day as well.
> If you deny this was an inside job you really need to get your brain examined by a professional.


What isn't common knowledge is that all three towers were wired for controlled demolition before the planes hit.


----------



## irosie91 (May 22, 2022)

Mike and Mindless had a race -
All around the pillow case--
Mikey said it wasn't fair 
Cause he lost his underwear


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> What isn't common knowledge is that all three towers were wired for controlled demolition before the planes hit.


That is because they were not so wired as yoy claim.

No evidence supports that long proven lie


----------



## LaDairis (May 24, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Rudy knows what happened.
> And he obviously hasn't talked about it because he's still alive isn't he ?




It is why Rudy turned down being Trump's AG.

Trump was going to ask him to prosecute 911.

Rudy refused, too tight with too many CHOSEN TRAITORS in NYC


----------



## the other mike (May 25, 2022)

LaDairis said:


> It is why Rudy turned down being Trump's AG.
> 
> Trump was going to ask him to prosecute 911.
> 
> Rudy refused, too tight with too many CHOSEN TRAITORS in NYC


Don't forget the FBI raided his apartment in New York two years ago but that was about Hunter Biden , supposedly.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> We did not.
> 
> The owners did and there is no reason for them to do it your way.


So what would happen if someone like Joe Rogan went all out truther , started having all kinds of guests from AE911Truth etc......?

United States government with would come down on him with all the weight they have.

Why is that ? Why are they so afraid of people knowing the truth ?


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2022)

I don't think it was our government that did it but they knew about it and they're covering it up.


----------



## Ralph Norton (Jun 6, 2022)

MINDLESS said:


> It is common knowledge this was an inside job. Many Jewish people didn't to work that day as well.
> If you deny this was an inside job you really need to get your brain examined by a professional.


Your screen name is appropriate.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

the other mike said:


> What isn't common knowledge is that all three towers were wired for controlled demolition before the planes hit.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


>


Good. You laughing instead  of providing a valid argument only brings more attention from the rest of the kids who don't know yet.
Spank you very much happy helperton.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Good. You laughing instead  of providing a valid argument only brings more attention from the rest of the kids who don't know yet.
> Spank you very much happy helperton.



LOLOL

Who needs more argument after 20+ years of debunking this bullshit??

But ya want some more? Sure ... moron, had those buildings been prewired to explode, they would have ignited upon impact of the planes. Duh.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> But ya want some more? Sure ... moron, had those buildings been prewired to explode, they would have ignited upon impact of the planes. Duh.


Wrong on several levels.
See page 1.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Wrong on several levels.
> See page 1.



You sound nuts. Nothing on page one even addresses what I said. But now I see you changed your screen name after your last one, 'Angelo,' had been so utterly trashed over this bullshit, time and time again.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 6, 2022)

the other mike said:


> So what would happen if someone like Joe Rogan went all out truther , started having all kinds of guests from AE911Truth etc......?
> 
> United States government with would come down on him with all the weight they have.
> 
> Why is that ? Why are they so afraid of people knowing the truth ?


No they would not.

People do that bullshit all the time. AE911 truth is a frauduklent organization ignored by the government and all intelligent people.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 7, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No they would not.
> 
> People do that bullshit all the time. AE911 truth is a frauduklent organization ignored by the government and all intelligent people.


You misspelled intelligence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You misspelled intelligence.


I never posted the word intelligence so no I did not.

AE911 truth is a fraudulent organization which is ignored by all intelligent people it is a worthless and dishonest organization.

this was proven long ago yet you keep citing them.

One more time AE011 truth by THEIR OWN ADMISSION has no screening standard for determining who is or is not an engineer or architect they allow anyone and everyone to join  and sign their petitition.

The members are common laymen and NOT exp3erts as they claim.

This is why anyone with half a brain ignores them and why your claim is faudulent. No one would give a DAMN if Rogan or anyone else started interviewing the, The state will not try to suppress them and never has.

The state has never tried to suppress ANY twoofer despite your manufactured lies about NDAs and so on.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 7, 2022)

Read between the troll clutter kids.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Read between the troll clutter kids.


It's always interesting seeing tons of steel and concrete (and pulverized individuals & office furniture Etc...) being hurled out 2 football field away from a collapsing building.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It's always interesting seeing tons of steel and concrete (and pulverized individuals & office furniture Etc...) being hurled out 2 football field away from a collapsing building.



Explosive thermite?


----------



## the other mike (Jun 7, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Explosive thermite?


It will come out when there's finally a grand jury.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 7, 2022)

One of the most hilarious things is that the Bush Administration initially planned to appoint Henry Kissinger to head  the 9/11 Commission.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 7, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Explosive thermite?


Ask that Bremer dude.
Also ask him why he wasn't at Marsh & McLennan on 9/11 ..... you know- when almost 300 of his fellow employees bit the dust.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Also ask him why he wasn't at Marsh & McLennan on 9/11 .....



Why do you think he worked in the WTC?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It will come out when there's finally a grand jury.


There never will be one.

You need an indictment first which requires evidence which you do not have,


----------



## the other mike (Jun 8, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There never will be one.
> 
> You need an indictment first which requires evidence which you do not have,


Yeah we're supposed to wait for an indictment that will never happen because there was never an investigation .


----------



## the other mike (Jun 8, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why do you think he worked in the WTC?


It's documented.
How do I know about it ....?   .....because I have something called a memory.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It's documented.
> How do I know about it ....?   .....because I have something called a memory.



Great, post a link to the floor and office he worked in.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 8, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Great, post a link to the floor and office he worked in.


_





						WHY IS PAUL BREMER SO WORRIED?
					

If it’s happening at Norwich University, on campus or online, you’ll find it in our news feed and event calendar. Read about student achievements, academic innovations, events and campus life.




					www.norwich.edu
				



His office was located at the World Trade Center when the 9/11 attacks occurred. _


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> His office was located at the World Trade Center when the 9/11 attacks occurred.



What floor was his office on?


----------



## the other mike (Jun 8, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What floor was his office on?


Who cares .
How many billions in taxpayer money did he wheel out of those palleton pallets full of stacks of hundred dollar bills they got shipped to Iraq on cargo planes.

?
Do you want to play fun and games questions and answers, or are you going to make some valid  attempt to discredit me or my position , which I have well-documented here on several different threads ?


----------



## the other mike (Jun 8, 2022)

I'll wait Skippy


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I'll wait Skippy


the other mike while we are waiting, if I may ask you a question? 

Just what is the median temp in the secret city under the airport?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Who cares .
> How many billions in taxpayer money did he wheel out of those palleton pallets full of stacks of hundred dollar bills they got shipped to Iraq on cargo planes.
> 
> ?
> Do you want to play fun and games questions and answers, or are you going to make some valid  attempt to discredit me or my position , which I have well-documented here on several different threads ?



You know he worked there, but you don't know where his office was?
How do you know it was even in the WTC on 9/11?


----------



## the other mike (Jun 8, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> You know he worked there, but you don't know where his office was?
> How do you know it was even in the WTC on 9/11?


I don't give a shit about Paul Bremer.
He can go ski off a cliff in Vermont for all I care.

 And nobody gives a shit about your redundant irrelevant questions.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 8, 2022)

Pop Quiz coming up Friday kids





						All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
					

Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I don't give a shit about Paul Bremer.
> He can go ski off a cliff in Vermont for all I care.
> 
> And nobody gives a shit about your redundant irrelevant questions.



Or about your unproven claims.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 8, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> I am a witness------I have also seen a few controlled demolitions.
> In all cases of controlled demolition I saw physical evidence of
> IMPLOSION.    I saw NO evidence of implosion of the WTC



You can to an outward explosion or an inward implosion of a controlled demolition, whichever you desire.
They typically do an implosion because they want it to fall inward onto itself, so there is less chances of damage or harm to nearby buildings or people.
But implosion is not inherent to controlled demolition.
It takes a lot of skill to start the detonations of the charges nearer to the center first, followed shortly there after by charges further towards the outer edge.

The biggest problem is that the WTC was deliberately designed and required to be capable of taking a plane hit.
That is because a B-25 bomber had hit the Empire State building in 1945, and the building inspectors realized it was going to happen more often.
{...
On July 28, 1945, a B-25 Mitchell bomber of the United States Army Air Forces crashed into the Empire State Building in New York City, while flying in thick fog. The accident caused the death of fourteen people and damage estimated at US$1 million, although the building's structural integrity was not compromised.
...}


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 8, 2022)

Skylar said:


> Have you read the August 6th memo? Its vague as fuck. "Osama Bin Laden determined to strike the US'. Which narrows the field to our entire nation.
> 
> There were 70 active investigations, with the focus on bombing attacks on federal buildings.



No, the report included flying lessons by the actual WTC bombing Saudis.
It was NOT totally vague.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Yeah we're supposed to wait for an indictment that will never happen because there was never an investigation .


Yes there was


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 8, 2022)

Skylar said:


> Blithering nonsense.
> 
> There's no structure in the building that could have stopped the collapse once it began. The building transfered gravity load AROUND the floors through perfectly aligned vertical columns shunting that load into bedrock.
> 
> ...



While it is probable the collapse was the natural result of the fires, you still have lots of things wrong.
An impulse, quick sudden force, is not more damaging then a slow and steady force of equal value.
And the collapsing floors do NOT add more weight, as the first falling material picks up getter velocity than the stuff that fell later.  Falling material is essentially weightless in relation to each other.
And there was not supposed to be any significant fire.
The jet fuel could not have been retained, as it all blew out the other side of the building, and instantly flashed.
There is not supposed to be any significant combustible in any high rise.

And again, buildings were promised to be plane proof.
After the 1945 B-25 hitting the Empire State building, that accidental potential was written into the building codes.
{...
On July 28, 1945, a B-25 Mitchell bomber of the United States Army Air Forces crashed into the Empire State Building in New York City, while flying in thick fog. The accident caused the death of fourteen people and damage estimated at US$1 million, although the building's structural integrity was not compromised.
...}
So according to the experts, no building was supposed to collapse.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jun 8, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why?
> Do you imagine both edges of the cut were frictionless surfaces?



The impact side should have been damaged the most and collapsed first.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 8, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> While it is probable the collapse was the natural result of the fires, you still have lots of things wrong.
> An impulse, quick sudden force, is not more damaging then a slow and steady force of equal value.
> And the collapsing floors do NOT add more weight, as the first falling material picks up getter velocity than the stuff that fell later.  Falling material is essentially weightless in relation to each other.
> And there was not supposed to be any significant fire.
> ...



*And the collapsing floors do NOT add more weight*

Huh? Unless they magically float above the next floor, they do add weight.

*Falling material is essentially weightless in relation to each other.*

But not to the floor that hasn't fallen yet.

*And again, buildings were promised to be plane proof.*

Really? Post the promise.

*After the 1945 B-25 hitting the Empire State building, that accidental potential was written into the building codes.*

B-25s are much slower and much, much lighter than 767s.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 9, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> The impact side should have been damaged the most and collapsed first.


you should RE-DO  high school chemistry class


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Who cares .
> How many billions in taxpayer money did he wheel out of those palleton pallets full of stacks of hundred dollar bills they got shipped to Iraq on cargo planes.
> 
> ?
> Do you want to play fun and games questions and answers, or are you going to make some valid  attempt to discredit me or my position , which I have well-documented here on several different threads ?


Your position has never been well documented fool.

Your position has been proven dishonest and ignorant on every thread


----------



## the other mike (Jun 9, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> You can to an outward explosion or an inward implosion of a controlled demolition, whichever you desire.
> They typically do an implosion because they want it to fall inward onto itself, so there is less chances of damage or harm to nearby buildings or people.
> But implosion is not inherent to controlled demolition.
> It takes a lot of skill to start the detonations of the charges nearer to the center first, followed shortly there after by charges further towards the outer edge.
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes there was


No it was the opposite.
The FB I closed off the whole area around Ground Zero...... no" hazardous materials "were removed except by authorized personnel.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 14, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> And again, buildings were promised to be plane proof.


Did the buildings survive the impacts or did they immediately collapse right after the impacts?


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 14, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> And the collapsing floors do NOT add more weight,


What?

Please explain.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Did the buildings survive the impacts or did they immediately collapse right after the impacts?


   they survived for something like half an hour---
large thick plumes of white smoke rose from the top


Gamolon said:


> What?
> 
> Please explain.


   the  FIRES never went out-----more and more HIGH ENERGY materials reached  FLASH POINT and added 
to the ongoing  INTENSIVE HEAT producing combustion


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 14, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> they survived for something like half an hour---
> large thick plumes of white smoke rose from the top
> 
> the  FIRES never went out-----more and more HIGH ENERGY materials reached  FLASH POINT and added
> to the ongoing  INTENSIVE HEAT producing combustion


      ^^^^ remember junior high school?   "exothermic 
 reaction"????


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 14, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> they survived for something like half an hour---


That's not correct.

WTC1 was hit at 8:46am and collapsed at 10:28am. It stood for about 1 hour and 45 minutes.
WTC2 was hit at 9:03am and collapsed at 9:59am. It stood for about 45 minutes before collapsing.

Not sure where you got "half an hour".

The point being that they DID survive impact of the jets.



irosie91 said:


> the  FIRES never went out-----more and more HIGH ENERGY materials reached  FLASH POINT and added
> to the ongoing  INTENSIVE HEAT producing combustion


What does your post above have to do with the question I asked Rigby5 to explain what was meant by "And the collapsing floors do NOT add more weight,"?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> That's not correct.
> 
> WTC1 was hit at 8:46am and collapsed at 10:28am. It stood for about 1 hour and 45 minutes.
> WTC2 was hit at 9:03am and collapsed at 9:59am. It stood for about 45 minutes before collapsing.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> That's not correct.
> 
> WTC1 was hit at 8:46am and collapsed at 10:28am. It stood for about 1 hour and 45 minutes.
> WTC2 was hit at 9:03am and collapsed at 9:59am. It stood for about 45 minutes before collapsing.
> ...


   oh   RIGBY----he did not pass Junior High School 
   chemistry


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 14, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> oh   RIGBY----he did not pass Junior High School


You need to fix you post #882 so it shows the proper quote. Should look like below, not that it was me saying it.


irosie91 said:


> I got 1/2 hour because I STOOD AT THE WINDOW AND WATCHED-----I did not look at the clock-----and it happened long ago. The thick white smoke fascinated me. The building stayed "UP" for so long that I was confident that everyone would get out-----then one suddenly collapsed-----and then the second and then the really bad news. Yes---I saw the second impact---it was a GIANT FLASH and then the white smoke rose from the second building. When the second plane hit, I knew it was TERRORISM. Why is the survival on impact "THE POINT"???? It was the continued combustion of HIGH
> ENERGY PLASTICS that brought about the fall in my junior high school chemistry educated mind


It was the plane impact damaging and severing columns plus the resultant fires that brought down the towers. We are in agreement.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 14, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> oh   RIGBY----he did not pass Junior High School
> chemistry


What does chemistry have to do with Rigby5's statement that "collapsing floors do not add more weight"?


----------



## surada (Jun 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


> In the first collapse the north tower would have jack-knifed down, the south would have probably collapsed about 5 -10 floors and stopped up there.....tower 7 should have never collapsed.



Are you a structural engineer? The north Tower wasn't knocked over. It's spine was cut. Of course it fell down. That's how gravity works.

We're you ever in the WTC?


----------



## surada (Jun 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> You need to fix you post #882 so it shows the proper quote. Should look like below, not that it was me saying it.
> 
> It was the plane impact damaging and severing columns plus the resultant fires that brought down the towers. We are in agreement.



I knew the buildings would come down. I'm surprised they stood as long as they did. The buildings were willow reeds . Are you familiar with any of the architect's other buildings? Yamasaki never planned for a high speed direct hit. Nor did he expect New Jersey to compromise his design.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 14, 2022)

surada said:


> I knew the buildings would come down. I'm surprised they stood as long as they did. The buildings were willow reeds . Are you familiar with any of the architect's other buildings? Yamasaki never planned for a high speed direct hit. Nor did he expect New Jersey to compromise his design.


They also never analyzed the effect the resultant fires from impacts would have on the structure.


----------



## surada (Jun 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> They also never analyzed the effect the resultant fires from impacts would have on the structure.



Seems to me it was a cascading event. I watched in horror praying get out, get out. I despise the conspiracy nuts trying to capitalize on the horrific tragedy.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 14, 2022)

surada said:


> I despise the conspiracy nuts trying to capitalize on the horrific tragedy.


I'm right there with you.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 14, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> An impulse, quick sudden force, is not more damaging then a slow and steady force of equal value.


You sure about that?






						The ratio of stress induced due to sudden applied axial load to s
					

The ratio of stress induced due to sudden applied axial load to stress induced due to gradually applied axial load on a bar is______.




					selfstudy365.com
				






> The ratio of stress-induced due to sudden applied axial load to stress-induced due to gradually applied axial load on a bar is 2.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 14, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> There is not supposed to be any significant combustible in any high rise.


So no furniture, paper, carpeting, etc.?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 14, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> So no furniture, paper, carpeting, etc.?


at 180 C  even plastic ignites----that combustion is 
very exothermic  <<<<  that is junior high school 
chemistry


----------



## the other mike (Jun 14, 2022)

surada said:


> Are you a structural engineer? The north Tower wasn't knocked over. It's spine was cut. Of course it fell down. That's how gravity works.
> 
> We're you ever in the WTC?


Many times.


----------



## the other mike (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 14, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


Long proven worthless and not experts


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


"Engineers are waking up"?!?!



How about some numbers regarding all these "engineers waking up" garbage.

Engineers in the US alone, not counting architects (using just the disciplines I looked up below):
Civil/Structural engineers - 54,625
Mechanical engineers: - 288,800
Chemical engineers - 32,700
Electrical engineers - 186,020
Agricultural engineers - 1,120
Mining/Geological engineers - 7,370
Software engineers: - 687,276

Architects: - 116,242 (as of 2019)

That's 1,374,153 architects engineers. A&E has 3,519 architect and engineers who signed their stupid petition as of today. 

That's *.256%* of the total architect and engineering (of the disciplines I used). I didn't even count other countries! 

Yeah, engineers are "waking up" all right. What a joke!


----------



## Briss (Jun 15, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> So no furniture, paper, carpeting, etc.?


Yeah, that all burned up in twenty minutes according to NIST.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 15, 2022)

Briss said:


> Yeah, that all burned up in twenty minutes according to NIST.


You're wrong.



			https://www.nist.gov/system/files/documents/2017/05/09/NFPA_Presentation_on_WTC.pdf
		



> Consistent with available photographic and videographic evidence, NIST computer simulations capture the broad patterns of fire movement around the floors, with flames in a given location lasting for about 20 min before spreading to adjacent, yet unburned combustibles; some observed instances where fires persisted longer in regions with accumulated combustible debris; other instances of sudden or interrupted fire spread.



The important part:


> *with flames in a given location lasting for about 20 min before spreading to adjacent, yet unburned combustibles;*


----------



## Briss (Jun 15, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> You're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fires of Short Duration NIST: _“The initial jet fuel fires themselves lasted at most a few minutes” [4]. “At any given location, the duration of [air, not steel] temperatures near 1,000 °C was about 15 min to 20 min. The rest of the time, the calculated temperatures were near 500 °C or below” [4]._


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 15, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Looks like a bunch of dust to me...


that was what it looked like when the tower caved in-------the huge  "dust"  thing at the base----I believe--
from my junior high school physics----it is  
the result of KINETIC ENERGY------based---like momentum---on MASS TIMEs VELOCITY


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 15, 2022)

Briss said:


> Fires of Short Duration NIST: _“The initial jet fuel fires themselves lasted at most a few minutes” [4]. “At any given location, the duration of [air, not steel] temperatures near 1,000 °C was about 15 min to 20 min. The rest of the time, the calculated temperatures were near 500 °C or below” [4]._


   5OO C exceeds the flashpoint for PLASTICS  (yanno--
   like plastic computers) which produce extremely 
   exothermic combustion  ( remember "exothermic"? 
   ----  it's a seventh grade vocabulary word)


----------



## Briss (Jun 15, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> 5OO C exceeds the flashpoint for PLASTICS  (yanno--
> like plastic computers) which produce extremely
> exothermic combustion  ( remember "exothermic"?
> ----  it's a seventh grade vocabulary word)


Tell it to NIST.  Not me.


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 15, 2022)

Briss said:


> Tell it to NIST.  Not me.


   what does  NIST have to do with it---does 
that organization support the conspiracy psychosis?


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 15, 2022)

Briss said:


> Fires of Short Duration NIST: _“The initial jet fuel fires themselves lasted at most a few minutes” [4]. “At any given location, the duration of [air, not steel] temperatures near 1,000 °C was about 15 min to 20 min. The rest of the time, the calculated temperatures were near 500 °C or below” [4]._


Are you saying that all fires in both WTC1 and WTC2 burned out completely within 20 minutes after each impact?

I guess you are:


Briss said:


> Yeah, that all burned up in twenty minutes according to NIST.



If that's the case then why does NIST, in their report (I just used one excerpt as an example) say they had video evidence of flames coming out of a window of WTC1 at 9:23:30am. That's 37 minutes after impact?


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 15, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Are you saying that all fires in both WTC1 and WTC2 burned out completely within 20 minutes after each impact?
> 
> I guess you are:
> 
> ...


   people  (psychotics)  focus on the single issue of 
the Jet Fuel,  claiming that when that stuff was 
burnt off-------the whole problem was resolved.   
They,  CLEARLY,  did not pass seventh grade general 
science


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 15, 2022)

Briss said:


> Fires of Short Duration NIST: _“The initial jet fuel fires themselves lasted at most a few minutes” [4]. “At any given location, the duration of [air, not steel] temperatures near 1,000 °C was about 15 min to 20 min. The rest of the time, the calculated temperatures were near 500 °C or below” [4]._


Just curious.

Where in that quote do you see anything that says the fires were of "short duration"?


----------



## the other mike (Jun 15, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> "Engineers are waking up"?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The joke would be on you Gamolon ,if this were an amusing subject.

Might as well jump
right on out of this argument which you always lose.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 15, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The joke would be on you Gamolon ,if this were an amusing subject.
> 
> Might as well jump
> right on out of this argument which you always lose.


.265%!!!!

What a joke!!!!!

They’re “waking up” all right!!!!


----------



## Briss (Jun 15, 2022)

30 second mark, and 1:12 mark.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 15, 2022)

Briss said:


> Tell it to NIST.  Not me.


Don’t bother with agents Rosie or sockpuppet surada, or gamolan,they are shills from langley thst have penetrated this site.your just wasting your breath and time on them.


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 15, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Don’t bother with agents Rosie or sockpuppet surada, or gamolan,they are shills from langley thst have penetrated this site.your just wasting your breath and time on them.


What!? None of your patented fart/poop jokes/emojis!?!?

You’re losing your edge!


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 15, 2022)

Briss said:


> 30 second mark, and 1:12 mark.


Your point?


----------



## Briss (Jun 16, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Your point?


Line up a straightedge across the top to the Tower on your screen.  How many seconds before the top of the antenna passes that straightedge?


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 16, 2022)

Briss said:


> Line up a straightedge across the top to the Tower on your screen.  How many seconds before the top of the antenna passes that straightedge?


What does this have to do with your blunder about the “short duration of fires” claim you’ve been questioned on, but refused to address?


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 16, 2022)

Briss said:


> Line up a straightedge across the top to the Tower on your screen.  How many seconds before the top of the antenna passes that straightedge?


I get 6 seconds.

Again. What's your point?


----------



## Briss (Jun 16, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> I get 6 seconds.
> 
> Again. What's your point?


How tall was the antenna?

Set's assume you know that it's 360 feet tall.  If it took six seconds for the top of the antenna to pass the straightedge, how shy of freefall would you estimate that descent to be?


----------



## the other mike (Jun 16, 2022)

New update


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 17, 2022)

Briss said:


> How tall was the antenna?
> 
> Set's assume you know that it's 360 feet tall.  If it took six seconds for the top of the antenna to pass the straightedge, how shy of freefall would you estimate that descent to be?


Once again.

What does this have to do with your idiotic claim about fires burning out in 20 minutes after impact? You like moving the goalposts when you get caught making incorrect claims?


----------



## Gamolon (Jun 17, 2022)

Briss said:


> How tall was the antenna?
> 
> Set's assume you know that it's 360 feet tall.  If it took six seconds for the top of the antenna to pass the straightedge, how shy of freefall would you estimate that descent to be?


Here's a better idea.

Instead of playing this idiotic 20 questions game, why don't just come out and make your point.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You're welcome.


For BackAgain


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> For BackAgain


Troll ass retard the same old Mike.


----------



## Toro (Sep 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Saving you people the trouble and posting this here
> in the conspiracy theory forum because Paul Lemos is an eyewitness
> who heard and saw explosions before the second (South) tower collapsed.
> 
> You're welcome.



Surprise surprise, you're a nutbar loon twoofer.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Troll ass retard the same old Mike.


Spank yourself much ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)

Toro said:


> Surprise surprise, you're a nutbar loon twoofer.


Twooth will set you fwee.


----------



## Toro (Sep 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Twooth will set you fwee.



If "twooth" and "fwee" means believing utter bullshit while living in poverty because I'm a loser, then I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)

Toro said:


> If "twooth" and "fwee" means believing utter bullshit while living in poverty because I'm a loser, then I'll pass, thanks.


Not in poverty here mate. Is that hateful wishful thinking on your part you leftist pos ?


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Spank yourself much ?


You can’t even distinguish that you’re the one who keeps getting spanked, you derp.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)

I sleep well at night knowing I don't have to lie or spread fake information.

How much do they pay you for this BackAgain  ? I personally wouldn't sell my soul for a truck full of gold but I'm just curious about you


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)

Might as well jump


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## BackAgain (Sep 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I sleep well at night knowing I don't have to lie or spread fake information.


You don’t *have* to. You just do.


the other mike said:


> How much do they pay you for this BackAgain  ? I personally wouldn't sell my soul for a truck full of gold but I'm just curious about you



You’re a fucking stupid hack. Disagreeing with your ignorance is not an indication that anybody is paid, you full of shit thin-skinned troll bitch.

Also, you may believe the stupidity you embrace and seem to cherish. But believing your errors doesn’t convert them into truth. You’re actually quite silly.

So do us all a favor. GFY.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> So do us all a favor. GFY.


You have to teach me how but I bet you're good at it.





						All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
					

Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 20, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I sleep well at night knowing I don't have to lie or spread fake information.
> 
> How much do they pay you for this BackAgain  ? I personally wouldn't sell my soul for a truck full of gold but I'm just curious about you


You do not HAVE to spread lies or fake information but you do.


----------



## BackAgain (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You have to teach me how but I bet you're good at it.



I’m sure you’ve got that special talent. You don’t appear to have much of any other talent. 

Btw: repeating some silly trite tripe about “controlled demolitions” doesn’t establish that your fantasy is anything other than your own delusions. You’re a blow hard; and you really do blow — hard and repeatedly. 

But you also suck. You suck at making a convincing argument. 👍


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Might as well jump
> View attachment 699057



Wut?? There were explosions inside of a burning building after a commercial jet was flown into it??


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Toro said:


> Surprise surprise, you're a nutbar loon twoofer.



Which of them is not nuts?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Wut?? There were explosions inside of a burning building after a commercial jet was flown into it??


/------/ Not the type of explosions you're talking about, as in planted explosives. Did things explode when crushed by tons of debris as the floors above collapsed on each other? Yes.  

The dust you see in the photo was most likely the sheetrock on each floor being crushed. If you've ever torn sheetrock off the wall in a remodeling project, you know how much dust it can create. Imagine tens of thousand of drywall sheets being crushed.


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> What sounds should the towers make when 10 floors start falling onto the floor below?



The planes didn't knock the towers over.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /------/ Not the type of explosions you're talking about, as in planted explosives. Did things explode when crushed by tons of debris as the floors above collapsed on each other? Yes.
> 
> The dust you see in the photo was most likely the sheetrock on each floor being crushed. If you've ever torn sheetrock off the wall in a remodeling project, you know how much dust it can create. Imagine tens of thousand of drywall sheets being crushed.



I'm not at all surprised you misunderstood my post.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> The planes didn't knock the towers over.


The North Tower would have collapsed maybe 10 floors and then stay there and the South Tower looks like it would have  probably folded in half before falling.....the resistance from the underlying columns of both Towers would have very least kept  the remaining lower  building intact.


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The North Tower would have collapsed maybe 10 floors and then stay there and the South Tower looks like it would have  probably folded in half before falling.....the resistance from the underlying columns of both Towers would have very least kept  the remaining lower  building intact.



Gravity is predictable. You know the architect and his other buildings?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> The planes didn't knock the towers over.


    right ----proving as is taught during the weekly Khutbah 
    Feces Flings-----DAT DA JOOOS DONE IT


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> right ----proving as is taught during the weekly Khutbah
> Feces Flings-----DAT DA JOOOS DONE IT



You are so full of shit


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> You are so full of shit


   actually,   I am FULL OF EXPERIENCE----I witnessed the event and
   it's  "fallout"      I was even peripherally involved in the islamic
   WTC jihad of 1993 in which ONLY seven (?) Kaffirin died----some of
   the survivors came to my attention.   Try to be honest for a change,
   suradie-------I have the islamic take on the event from the  "horse's
   mouth"----to wit,  from the lips of Niqabis.   Among the many
   bits of koranic knowlege going around THAT DAY were   "the joooos        knew and stayed away from the towers that day"    You got more
   shit?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> I'm not at all surprised you misunderstood my post.


/—-/ Then please explain. As a New Yorker I’ve heard all the conspiracies from those who have never set foot in NYC.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> The planes didn't knock the towers over.


No one said they did


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> actually,   I am FULL OF EXPERIENCE----I witnessed the event and
> it's  "fallout"      I was even peripherally involved in the islamic
> WTC jihad of 1993 in which ONLY seven (?) Kaffirin died----some of
> the survivors came to my attention.   Try to be honest for a change,
> ...


No such knwoledge went around that day you are full of ahit and liar who was no where near it


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No such knwoledge went around that day you are full of ahit and liar who was no where near it


   you are very wrong----that VERY DAY,  during the celebrations just 
   south of the East River in full view of the burning buildings as people 
   JUMPED and splashed to the ground


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> you are very wrong----that VERY DAY,  during the celebrations just
> south of the East River in full view of the burning buildings as people
> JUMPED and splashed to the ground


There were many who died in it and you are  liar making crap up as you go.

Iam correct and you cannot disprove it


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No one said they did


   it's an aspect of the islamo-nazi denial propaganda which 
   EVEN INCLUDED a claim that the films of the event were 
   something like Disney animations----for the record, I did not 
   see the first hit-----just the second.   It went THRU the building, 
   but exploded and the building stayed UPRIGHT ---for what seemed 
   to me FOREVER----well---I did not time it-----the collapse seemed 
   sudden


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> it's an aspect of the islamo-nazi denial propaganda which
> EVEN INCLUDED a claim that the films of the event were
> something like Disney animations----for the record, I did not
> see the first hit-----just the second.   It went THRU the building,
> ...


You were no where near it and there was no such knowledghe going around that day as you claim


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There were many who died in it and you are  liar making crap up as you go.
> 
> Iam correct and you cannot disprove it


   did I deny that many died?    Are you in a state of delirium.  People 
   died in the building and some jumped to escape the heat


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You were no where near it and there was no such knowledghe going around that day as you claim


   How would you know that there was not?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> did I deny that many died?    Are you in a state of delirium.  People
> died in the building and some jumped to escape the heat


Yes you did.

You claiemd they staed away that day.

They did not


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> How would you know that there was not?


Because it is a ludicrous claim without a shered of evidence


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes you did.
> 
> You claiemd they staed away that day.
> 
> They did not


   to whom does the pronoun THEY  refer in your moronic rant?
   IN FACT ---very shortly after the event, islamo nazi propaganda 
   both in NYC and thruout the umma included the libel that DA 
   JOOS done it and were aware of the event beforehand and stayed 
   away.    It was, indeed, a baseless, albeit TYPICAL,  blood libel


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> to whom does the pronoun THEY  refer in your moronic rant?
> IN FACT ---very shortly after the event, islamo nazi propaganda
> both in NYC and thruout the umma included the libel that DA
> JOOS done it and were aware of the event beforehand and stayed
> away.    It was, indeed, a baseless, albeit TYPICAL,  blood libel


After means nothing and no one stayed away

You claiemd JOOOOs stayed away they did not


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Because it is a ludicrous claim without a shered of evidence


   Your lack of knowledge is not  "proof"  regarding the issue 
   of prevalent propaganda disseminated amongst muslims


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> Your lack of knowledge is not  "proof"  regarding the issue
> of prevalent propaganda disseminated amongst muslims


Your claims are not credible evidence at all


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> After means nothing and no one stayed away
> 
> You claiemd JOOOOs stayed away they did not


   At no time did I claim that  JOOOOS stayed away---I, 
   CORRECTLY, stated that such a libel existed and exists 
   amongst muslims.    The libel was TRULY idiotic----the 
   claim was that JOOOS thruout NYC were telephoned 
   the nite before the 9-11 attack and warned NOT TO BE 
   THERE and,  IN FACT,  were not there.   You are, likely,  not 
   familiar with islamic propaganda


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> The planes didn't knock the towers over.



They didn't help.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Gravity is predictable.


So are Newton's laws of motion


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Your claims are not credible evidence at all


   my "claims"  are testimony and entirely credible.   If there is 
   some point with which you disagree based on information 
   that YOU KNOW-----feel free to so assert


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> So are Newton's laws of motion


   how are you applying Newton's laws to your theory that the 
   towers MUST have been brought down by controlled demolition?


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> So are Newton's laws of motion



Trump loves conspiracy theories too.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> my "claims"  are testimony and entirely credible.   If there is
> some point with which you disagree based on information
> that YOU KNOW-----feel free to so assert


No they are not.

TThey are just empty imaginary claims with no credibility


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> So are Newton's laws of motion


Which you know nothing of


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Trump loves conspiracy theories too.


   suradie made two brilliant points :   1)  the strike of the Jet plane into 
   the WTC did not KNOCK THE TOWERS DOWN    2) Trump loves 
   conspiracy theories.      Neither of the two assertions have 
   have any meaning whatsoever in the present discussion.  For the 
   record---the strikes of the Jet Planes into the WTC building did 
   result in their burning and collapse ---but in order to understand 
   WHY----a person would have had to pass either high school 
   chemistry or physics or be capable of doing so


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No they are not.
> 
> TThey are just empty imaginary claims with no credibility


   your assertion is conjecture and delusion.   Based on the 
   manner in which you express yourself,  it SEEMS to me that 
   you are not familiar AT ALL with islamic propaganda or you 
   have been subjected to too much of it


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No they are not.
> 
> TThey are just empty imaginary claims with no credibility


   wrong-----I testified to that which I saw and that which I was 
   TOLD by muslims and past experience with the nature of 
   islamic propaganda from muslims and written material and 
   a few visits to mosques


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> wrong-----I testified to that which I saw and that which I was
> TOLD by muslims and past experience with the nature of
> islamic propaganda from muslims and written material and
> a few visits to mosques


No you did not.

You just posted made up crap


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> suradie made two brilliant points :   1)  the strike of the Jet plane into
> the WTC did not KNOCK THE TOWERS DOWN    2) Trump loves
> conspiracy theories.      Neither of the two assertions have
> have any meaning whatsoever in the present discussion.  For the
> ...



They fell in their own footprint. They didn't fall sideways.


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> wrong-----I testified to that which I saw and that which I was
> TOLD by muslims and past experience with the nature of
> islamic propaganda from muslims and written material and
> a few visits to mosques



You're going to mosques in the US since 9/11?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> They fell in their own footprint. They didn't fall sideways.


   correct------did anyone suggest that they fell sideways?   What 
   does your assertion have to do with ANYTHING?   That the 
   buildings collapsed  'in their own footprint' is entirely 
   consistent with the fact that they were struck near the top 
   by Jet Planes which exploded on impact and ignited fires.  
   Did you pass high school chemistry or physics?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> You're going to mosques in the US since 9/11?


   no----prior to 9/11.    Since  9/11,  I continued to work with 
   and,  to some extent,  socialize with muslims.   I have also read 
   islamic propaganda since the 1950s.


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> no----prior to 9/11.    Since  9/11,  I continued to work with
> and,  to some extent,  socialize with muslims.   I have also read
> islamic propaganda since the 1950s.



Then you are hanging out with radicals.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Then you are hanging out with radicals.


   nope-----regular normal people who happen to 
   work in the field of health care since early adulthood.
   To what sort of RADICALS to you refer? -----the 
   episcopalians who disseminated nazi propaganda in 
   my childhood town?   
   In that time and place they were typical  WASPS


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Saving you people the trouble and posting this here
> in the conspiracy theory forum because Paul Lemos is an eyewitness
> who heard and saw explosions before the second (South) tower collapsed.
> You're welcome.



I'll save you some sleepless nights, Mike and tell you that the video guy saw nothing unusual.  There was no planted CIA bombs in the Towers.  The WTC was designed and built in the 1960s using a new and novel technique which saved a lot of money, material and weight allowing them to go higher, but it came with an unforeseen terrible design flaw.

The entire outside of the building was a house of cards unable to support itself without innumerable tie-off points to the central core utility structure housing the elevators, AC, plumbing and wiring via the floors themselves.  In other words, the floors were not supported but were instead the actual SUPPORTS themselves.  Everything depended on everything else (except the center core) to hold itself up.  Once the intense 1500°F heat from the burning jet fuel began to weaken and soften the ties supporting that floor (the designers wanted wide open floors without visible support beams for large uninterrupted office spaces and conference rooms so loaded all the stress through ties at either end of the floors making each one critical, their idea of protecting the floor support beams (which is what held up the entire outer skin) with fire coating failed as the coating wasn't designed to hold up to the concussive force of a jet explosion hitting at 600 mph so was immediately blown off!), so as soon as fatigue on that floor exceeded limits and failed, it transferred exponentially more load to the remaining tie-off points!  Which then caused them to fail initiating a cascade collapse of the entire tower tearing the central core down with it.

The designers had only considered an accidental crash from a private airplane perhaps lost in bad weather and never dreamed of a deliberate targeting using a jumbo jet much larger than the biggest commercial jets of that era.

Those boom boom boom explosions your guy saw and heard were the tie-offs of all the floors sequentially failing top down violently as loads were transferred to remaining and fewer structural tie-offs, which is exactly what the building HAD to do and did do, as it began its inevitable collapse.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I'll save you some sleepless nights, Mike and tell you that the video guy saw nothing unusual.  There was no planted CIA bombs in the Towers.  The WTC was designed and built in the 1960s using a new and novel technique which saved a lot of money, material and weight allowing them to go higher, but it came with an unforeseen terrible design flaw.
> 
> The entire outside of the building was a house of cards unable to support itself without innumerable tie-off points to the central core utility structure housing the elevators, AC, plumbing and wiring via the floors themselves.  In other words, the floors were not supported but were instead the actual SUPPORTS themselves.  Everything depended on everything else (except the center core) to hold itself up.  Once the intense 1500°F heat from the burning jet fuel began to weaken and soften the ties supporting that floor (the designers wanted wide open floors without visible support beams for large uninterrupted office spaces and conference rooms so loaded all the stress through ties at either end of the floors making each one critical, their idea of protecting the floor support beams (which is what held up the entire outer skin) with fire coating failed as the coating wasn't designed to hold up to the concussive force of a jet explosion hitting at 600 mph so was immediately blown off!), so as soon as fatigue on that floor exceeded limits and failed, it transferred exponentially more load to the remaining tie-off points!  Which then caused them to fail initiating a cascade collapse of the entire tower tearing the central core down with it.
> 
> ...


How did all three towers fall the same way straight down? And the twins ---each with 47 massive vertical columns from the ground up and there was not even a jolt of resistance before they collapsed ?

You guys can save your disingenuous bullshit for the Sunday school kids .


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> How did all three towers fall the same way straight down?


That's the direction of gravity.  Both were designed the same way and the third building collapsed from collateral damage.



the other mike said:


> And the twins ---each with 47 massive vertical columns from the ground up and there was not even a jolt of resistance before they collapsed ?


Don't you read?  I told you those columns were Not designed to stand on their own without being supported and tied to the center through each floor plate and those plate are what failed.



the other mike said:


> You guys can save your disingenuous bullshit for the Sunday school kids .


Sure Mike.  Casting pearls before swine with an ignorant lummox like you.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> That's the direction of gravity.  Both were designed the same way and the third building collapsed from collateral damage.
> 
> 
> Don't you read?  I told you those columns were Not designed to stand on their own without being supported and tied to the center through each floor plate and those plate are what failed.
> ...


One 16 penny nail standing vertically can hold the weight of a 400 lb brick without bending.

47 nails could easily hold up a pallet weighing one ton.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> One 16 penny nail standing vertically can hold the weight of a 400 lb brick without bending.  47 nails could easily hold up a pallet weighing one ton.



Interesting Mr. Science but has nothing to do with what caused the collapse of the WTC.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> They fell in their own footprint. They didn't fall sideways.



So what?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> How did all three towers fall the same way straight down? And the twins ---each with 47 massive vertical columns from the ground up and there was not even a jolt of resistance before they collapsed ?
> 
> You guys can save your disingenuous bullshit for the Sunday school kids .


toobefreak EXPLAINED IT BEAUTIFULLY to you, IDIOT.   His explanation is ENTIRELY CONSISTENT with that which I witnessed that very day---
from the crash to the collapse.   Now you can explain why the 
persons who effectuated the "controlled demolition"  found it 
necessary to waste TWO CIVILIAN PASSENGER JETS in the process,    
For the record---I have also witnessed a few controlled demolitions------in all cases one could EASILY DISCERN ---IMPLOSION----no 
implosion that day----NONE!!!!!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Interesting Mr. Science but has nothing to do with what caused the collapse of the WTC.


Or maybe you just have no concept or grasp of basic physics.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Or maybe you just have no concept or grasp of basic physics.


  what issue of basis physics  (which BTW,  did you manage to pass?) 
  is lacking in the explanation?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> toobefreak EXPLAINED IT BEAUTIFULLY to you, IDIOT.   His explanation is ENTIRELY CONSISTENT with that which I witnessed that very day---
> from the crash to the collapse.   Now you can explain why the
> persons who effectuated the "controlled demolition"  found it
> necessary to waste TWO CIVILIAN PASSENGER JETS in the process,
> ...


Every engineer or architect who studied the collapses agrees with me.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

Or they're  being 'persuaded' not to.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

Liars crack me up.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The North Tower would have collapsed maybe 10 floors and then stay there and the South Tower looks like it would have  probably folded in half before falling.....the resistance from the underlying columns of both Towers would have very least kept  the remaining lower  building intact.



Says you. Reality proved otherwise.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ Then please explain. As a New Yorker I’ve heard all the conspiracies from those who have never set foot in NYC.



The explanation is simple. The building was on fire. Those fires caused explosions. And the boom-boom-boom-boom-boom-boom-boom-boom explosion some witnesses described were the floors pancaking as the towers collapsed.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> The explanation is simple. The building was on fire. Those fires caused explosions. And the boom-boom-boom-boom-boom-boom-boom-boom explosion some witnesses described were the floors pancaking as the towers collapsed.


"Pancaking" floors   would have collapsed around the 47 vertical core columns , ending in a fur tree shape.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> How did all three towers fall the same way straight down? And the twins ---each with 47 massive vertical columns from the ground up and there was not even a jolt of resistance before they collapsed ?
> 
> You guys can save your disingenuous bullshit for the Sunday school kids .



Why lie? They didn't fall the same way. The Twin Towers collapsed from the top down; whereas building #8 collapsed in its entirety after the inside collapsed.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Liars crack me up.



Hey, lookie there ^^^ no explosions below the collapsing floors. So much for your idiocy of a controlled demolition.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Every engineer or architect who studied the collapses agrees with me.


   one of my brothers is an engineer---highly qualified---another is 
   a big shot Physicist----recipient of the president's national freedom 
   award---------they do not agree with you.    Lots of marginal 
   "scholars"  sing for their suppers


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> "Pancaking" floors   would have collapsed around the 47 vertical core columns , ending in a fur tree shape.



Says you. We all saw how they fell and it doesn't match your hallucinations.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Says you. We all saw how they fell and it doesn't match your hallucinations.


I'm not forcing anyone to check it out for themselves but why are you trying to stop me 
from giving them that choice? 

I'm even kind enough to put my posts in the conspiracy theory forum on my own.

Do you miss Mindwars ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I'm not forcing anyone to check it out for themselves but why are you trying to stop me ?



No one can stop you from being stupid. So why would anyone try? All that's being done is your nonsense is being countered with reality.

Case in point ... the initial collapse began on floors where the planes struck. Had that been an actual controlled demolition, planted explosives would have ignited upon impact of the planes and the buildings would have collapsed within seconds of that impact.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> correct------did anyone suggest that they fell sideways?   What
> does your assertion have to do with ANYTHING?   That the
> buildings collapsed  'in their own footprint' is entirely
> consistent with the fact that they were struck near the top
> ...


What a bunch of shit.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> No one can stop you from being stupid. So why would anyone try? All that's being done is your nonsense is being countered with reality.
> 
> Case in point ... the initial collapse began on floors where the planes struck. Had that been an actual controlled demolition, planted explosives would have ignited upon impact of the planes and the buildings would have collapsed within seconds of that impact.


Link


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> Link


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)

Pop quiz Thurs kids.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


>



And?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

why   "BUILDING 7"?     ----what about the towers which idiot 
conspiracy jerks INSIST went down by controlled demolition?  
----why?     because it is possible that BUILDING 7 was knocked 
down by controlled demolition-----this is not news nor does it 
support the idiot conjectures regarding the TOWERS.   There 
is a possibility that highly classified information was housed 
in building 7----it is a general UNKNOWN.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


>



Again, the collapse initiated, not unsurprisingly, where the planes went in. 

Again, if there were explosives planted there, and there's no evidence there were any, they would have detonated upon impact with the planes. They wouldn't have been available for use an hour later. They would have exploded when the planes hit and the buildings would have gone down right after being hit.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Or maybe you just have no concept or grasp of basic physics.



That's your problem, you do.  About the high school level.  That's about your extent of understanding in material science and how the WTC was designed and built.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

irosie91 said:


> why   "BUILDING 7"?     ----what about the towers which idiot
> conspiracy jerks INSIST went down by controlled demolition?
> ----why?     because it is possible that BUILDING 7 was knocked
> down by controlled demolition-----this is not news nor does it
> ...



Building #7 was badly damaged when the north tower rained debris on it and the uncontrolled fires took it down. It fell from the inside first before the outside followed. Here's a firefighter, who was right there, predicting it would come down...

​​​_"See the way the smoke is? You see this thing is leaning like this? It's definitely coming down. There's no way to stop it. Because you have to go up in there to put it out and it's already... the structural integrity is not there in the building."_​
And for those who for years cited buildings don't collapse from fire as evidence to a controlled demolition...

​


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> The explanation is simple. The building was on fire. Those fires caused explosions. And the boom-boom-boom-boom-boom-boom-boom-boom explosion some witnesses described were the floors pancaking as the towers collapsed.


/——-/ Yes, of course you’re right.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Again, the collapse initiated, not unsurprisingly, where the planes went in.
> 
> Again, if there were explosives planted there, and there's no evidence there were any, they would have detonated upon impact with the planes. They wouldn't have been available for use an hour later. They would have exploded when the planes hit and the buildings would have gone down right after being hit.


Who said they would have detonated upon impact?


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


>


Controlled demolition.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Building #7 was badly damaged when the north tower rained debris on it and the uncontrolled fires took it down. It fell from the inside first before the outside followed. Here's a firefighter, who was right there, predicting it would come down...
> 
> ​​​_"See the way the smoke is? You see this thing is leaning like this? It's definitely coming down. There's no way to stop it. Because you have to go up in there to put it out and it's already... the structural integrity is not there in the building."_​
> And for those who for years cited buildings don't collapse from fire as evidence to a controlled demolition...
> ...


oh---I was under the impression that there was a WAY to facilitate the fall of the building so that mechanism 
was put into effect to avoid further damage to the  
nearby structures.    In fact---there seems to have been a local church and its cemetery that was damaged by debris flying around   (???)


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 21, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> Controlled demolition.



How many rigs?


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> Who said they would have detonated upon impact?



The shock of an exploding plane striking dynamite would certainly detonate it.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> Controlled demolition.



Nope. No way to wire 2 buildings of that size without one single person noticing. Then you have the explosives either denotating upon impact with the planes or you have them disabled by the heat destroying the wiring.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 22, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope. No way to wire 2 buildings of that size without one single person noticing. Then you have the explosives either denotating upon impact with the planes or you have them disabled by the heat destroying the wiring.


And your qualifications for such a statement are?


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> And your qualifications for such a statement are?



 A person with a functioning brain.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 22, 2022)

Faun said:


> A person with a functioning brain.


That would leave you out.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> That would leave you out.



LOL

Spits the idiot who thinks the Twin Towers were taken down in a controlled demolition. 

Because that's the epitome of a controlled demolition -- two commercial airlines flown at high speeds into skyscrapers.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> That's your problem, you do.  About the high school level.  That's about your extent of understanding in material science and how the WTC was designed and built


Stooping to insults as I might have expected.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> Controlled demolition.


With all the research data to prove it, and the best the other side can do is label Architects engineers and patriotic Americans as conspiracy theorists.

It's so lazy of them


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> With all the research data to prove it



Explosives or thermite?


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> With all the research data to prove it, and the best the other side can do is label Architects engineers and patriotic Americans as conspiracy theorists.
> 
> It's so lazy of them



LOL

There's literally no evidence of a controlled demolition. It's not feasible to wire 2 110 towers with nobody noticing. It's not possible to predict on which floor the planes would impact. There's no trace of explosives. It makes no sense to not blowup the towers an ~hour after impact if they're wired to blow. Initial collapse of both towers began near where the planes went in, meaning planted explosives would have been detonated by the impact or disabled by the impact. Either way, there are no explosives initiated on those floors. There are no explosions heard like they are heard in a controlled demolition. There are no explosions seen as they are seen in a controlled demolition. This wasn't the first attack on the Twin Towers by Islamic terrorists; clearly that was a target of theirs.

You people are freaks. Much like the Sandy Hook deniers. The Obama was born in Hawaii deniers. The Elvis is dead deniers. The moon landing deniers. Sadly, your brain is just not wired properly.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> With all the research data to prove it, and the best the other side can do is label Architects engineers and patriotic Americans as conspiracy theorists.
> 
> It's so lazy of them


Some lazy some a career.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 22, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> There's literally no evidence of a controlled demolition. It's not feasible to wire 2 110 towers with nobody noticing. It's not possible to predict on which floor the planes would impact. There's no trace of explosives. It makes no sense to not blowup the towers an ~hour after impact if they're wired to blow. Initial collapse of both towers began near where the planes went in, meaning planted explosives would have been detonated by the impact or disabled by the impact. Either way, there are no explosives initiated on those floors. There are no explosions heard like they are heard in a controlled demolition. There are no explosions seen as they are seen in a controlled demolition. This wasn't the first attack on the Twin Towers by Islamic terrorists; clearly that was a target of theirs.
> 
> You people are freaks. Much like the Sandy Hook deniers. The Obama was born in Hawaii deniers. The Elvis is dead deniers. The moon landing deniers. Sadly, your brain is just not wired properly.



Imagine the higher death toll if they blew both buildings 60 minutes later 
and saved the jets for 2 different targets.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> That would leave you out.


Always remember that most of the people in those agencies are good .


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Imagine the higher death toll if they blew both buildings 60 minutes later
> and saved the jets for 2 different targets.


I suspect The operatives Who wired it we're told that it was going to happen on a Sunday when no one was there


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I suspect The operatives Who wired it we're told that it was going to happen on a Sunday when no one was there


And they were the first ones killed even before the plane hit


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I suspect The operatives Who wired it we're told that it was going to happen on a Sunday when no one was there



So two 110 story skyscrapers were fully wired on a Sunday, huh?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

Right J ?





9




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

Faun said:


> So two 110 story skyscrapers were fully wired on a Sunday, huh?


The Black Ops who were hired to do it weeks before were lied to.

You know who it was don't you?
I would say three guesses starting with Larry Silverstein's Mossad pals.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> The Black Ops who were hired to do it weeks before were lied to.
> 
> You know who it was don't you?
> I would say three guesses starting with Larry Silverstein's Mossad pals.



... black ops ...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

Faun said:


> ... black ops ...


Just like Oklahoma City in 95


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I suspect The operatives Who wired it we're told that it was going to happen on a Sunday when no one was there



Did they tell them it needed to be jet-proof? Fire-proof?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Did they tell them it needed to be jet-proof? Fire-proof?


Maybe they were explosives on the Jets also.
It wouldn't surprise me if they were remote control also.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Maybe they were explosives on the Jets also.
> It wouldn't surprise me if they were remote control also.



Why not just blow up the wired buildings?

Why waste two perfectly good, remote-controlled explosive filled jets?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Why not just blow up the wired buildings?
> 
> Why waste two perfectly good, remote-controlled explosive filled jets?


Good question.
They're not only evil but stupid too I guess


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)

🤟🤣🤙


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Good question.
> They're not only evil but stupid too I guess



Yeah, they're the stupid ones.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## toobfreak (Sep 22, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Stooping to insults as I might have expected.



If the shoe fits, and it does, wear it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> If the shoe fits, and it does, wear it.


If you're one of those people who has to get the last word in , do yourself a favor and try to think of something smart to say.


----------



## ranfunck (Sep 23, 2022)

the other mike said:


> If you're one of those people who has to get the last word in , do yourself a favor and try to think of something smart to say.


That would require coaching from a third grader.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 23, 2022)

the other mike said:


> try to think of something smart to say.



I've offered you the proven, known, scientific, rational explanation of the towers and you've rejected it for crazy conspiracy theories no one can prove.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I've offered you the proven, known, scientific, rational explanation of the towers and you've rejected it for crazy conspiracy theories no one can prove.


Yeah.
I'm the closed minded one.

And  I was baptized by the Pope.


----------



## toobfreak (Sep 23, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Yeah. I'm the closed minded one.



We can all agree on that.  I've offered sane, sanguine engineering explanations based on architectural studies of the Tower's construction, and you've offered wild theories and YouTube videos of laymen in the street made in the confusion of the moment.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Just like Oklahoma City in 95


----------



## the other mike (Sep 26, 2022)

Confederate Soldier said:


> View attachment 545746
> 
> Here's the vampires garlic. Heh.


Happy Rosh Hashanah 👍


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> If you're one of those people who has to get the last word in , do yourself a favor and try to think of something smart to say.


You first


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


>


----------



## ranfunck (Oct 8, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


>


Pure crap.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 8, 2022)

ranfunck said:


> Pure crap.



No you just hate truth


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2022)

Gates and Epstein did it.




1


----------



## the other mike (Nov 26, 2022)

You're a bunch of pussies.
Almost all of you


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Monk a boring ( Unkotare )disapproves.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 26, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You're a bunch of pussies.
> Almost all of you


Yes I'm a pussy. I am what I eat

So are you, dickhead


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 26, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I've offered you the proven, known, scientific, rational explanation of the towers and you've rejected it for crazy conspiracy theories no one can prove.




hey dumbass,witnesses testimonys disprove your babble and bullshit,a few of the survivors testified to hearing explosions coming from the basement BEFORE the plane struck above,these witnesses had NOTHING to gain by lying,matter of fact they were risking their lives for giving testimonys that did not go along with the governments version of events, not only that many witnesses heard explosions many of them being very credible firefighters experienced in the sounds of explosives who called the investigation a half baked farce as well as the fact demolitions experts said the towers could only come down the way they did due to explosives.
plus just like in the JFK assassination,witnesses who came forward and testified of explosives giving facts that did not go along with the governments version of events ended up dying in very mysterious circumstances. you are such a dumbfuck though im sure you believe the magic bullet theory of the warren commissions as well that oswald was the lone assassin.

which  makes allen dulles grandson soupnazi very proud of you of course.

so all your babble of so called proven scientific rational explanation of the towers is horseshit and can  be thrown out the window the fact it just the opposite of irritional,YOU clowns explanations of the towers falling in their own footprints in the ONLY explanations of being Irrational. 

have fun talking to yourself,this is WHY i put you on ignore not too long after you registered here sense you can never admit to owning up to being proven wrong ands always prove in spades what a troll you are. all these paid shills from langley like gamolan,toddseterP;ARROT and allen dulles grandson soupnazi,they love you for the fact you are an idiot who only listens to what the idiot box in the living room tells you.


thank god for the ignore list sense i know talking to you is like to talking to a brick wall. you ignore little things like the NFL did everything on the planet trying to give the superbowl to the bengals last year talking about how the ref called a holding penalty on a bengal player in the end zone saying it was not holding when there was no clear cut evidence it was not holding, yet when i presented you evidence back then  that it was on the contrary that the refs did everthing on the planet to give the game to the bengals instead when right out in the open the only touchdown they scored in the second half came when the reciever GRABBED the Rams defenders FACEMASK and SPUN him around out in the open in the refs ignored that and called NO PENALTY.you IGNORED all that evidence that the refs did everything on the planet to try and give the game to the BENGAL and NOT the RAMS you stupid dumbass and yet you could not even own up that you were proven wrong on just a little tiny thing like that,


these paid shills from langley toddsterPARROT,gamoloan and soupnazi LOVE you for being the idiot you are ignoring facts that prove you wrong.


----------



## Dayton3 (Nov 26, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> hey dumbass,witnesses testimonys disprove your babble and bullshit,a few of the survivors testified to hearing explosions coming from the basement BEFORE the plane struck above,these witnesses had NOTHING to gain by lying,matter of fact they were risking their lives for giving testimonys that did not go along with the governments version of events, not only that many witnesses heard explosions many of them being very credible firefighters experienced in the sounds of explosives who called the investigation a half baked farce as well as the fact demolitions experts said the towers could only come down the way they did due to explosives.
> plus just like in the JFK assassination,witnesses who came forward and testified of explosives giving facts that did not go along with the governments version of events ended up dying in very mysterious circumstances. you are such a dumbfuck though im sure you believe the magic bullet theory of the warren commissions as well that oswald was the lone assassin.
> 
> which  makes allen dulles grandson soupnazi very proud of you of course.
> ...



You really think the CIA is as powerful, as evil or as competent as you claim?

What do you think this is?    The "X-Files"?

Y



LA RAM FAN said:


> these paid shills from langley toddsterPARROT,gamoloan and soupnazi LOVE you for being the idiot you are ignoring facts that prove you wrong.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 26, 2022)

Dayton3 said:


> You really think the CIA is as powerful, as evil or as competent as you claim?
> 
> What do you think this is?    The "X-Files"?
> 
> Y


----------



## Dayton3 (Nov 26, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The three fagboys cellblock,,Dayton and Langley paid shill toddsterPARROT,when they could not counter my facts they tried to laugh them off,what fucking cowards.


"facts?"

You ignore the "fact" that eyewitness accounts are considered the LEAST reliable form of evidence.


----------



## RaiderBoat (Nov 26, 2022)

Once again, the stupid conspiracy fucktards are allowed to spew their bullshit. I’d like to put these morons in a room with the Survivors…at least they’d ALL be shut up for ever as the Survivors exit to applause…

Fucking Ignorant Clownshoes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 26, 2022)

RaiderBoat said:


> Once again, the stupid conspiracy fucktards are allowed to spew their bullshit. I’d like to put these morons in a room with the Survivors…at least they’d ALL be shut up for ever as the Survivors exit to applause…
> 
> Fucking Ignorant Clownshoes.


Hey fagboy dumbass,refute post# 1,068 instead of embarrassing yourself with shit on your face in embarrassment with this mindless babble rant of yours,just like everybody  else that has posted on here,you can’t so you just do the easy thing and insult in defeat.

I just noticed I was talking to a sock,a member here that has been posting here for YEARS,why am I not surprised.is that you Dayton?              You sure posted an icon within seconds after thst post,hmmmmm.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 26, 2022)

Fagboys cia Langley shills toddsterPARROT,gamolam,soupnazi,Dayton along with non paid troll cellblock and this sockpuppet shill from Langley which could very well be Dayton,they are cowards,they attack the poster instead of attacking post #1 ,068 of mine with the facts listed because it makes them feel better about themselves knowing they got their asses handed to them on a platter.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 26, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> demolitions experts said the towers could only come down the way they did due to explosives.



How much explosives?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 27, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Fagboys cia Langley shills toddsterPARROT,gamolam,soupnazi,Dayton along with non paid troll cellblock and this sockpuppet shill from Langley which could very well be Dayton,they are cowards,they attack the poster instead of attacking post #1 ,068 of mine with the facts listed because it makes them feel better about themselves knowing they got their asses handed to them on a platter.


/——/ You have any proof I’m unpaid?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 27, 2022)

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ You have any proof I’m unpaid?


Yep,unlike the other paid shills for Langley I just mentioned,your a trump supporter where they all hate trump so it’s pretty obvious that your just a brainwashed troll who just trolls boards without getting paid when you can’t counter facts on government corruption that prove you wrong


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Nov 27, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Yep,unlike the other paid shills for Langley I just mentioned,your a trump supporter where they all hate trump so it’s pretty obvious that your just a brainwashed troll who just trolls boards without getting paid when you can’t counter facts on government corruption that prove you wrong


/——/ Hey , brainwashed trolls have feelings too. And I’m a big fan of Gubmint Corruption.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 27, 2022)

Is Nano thermite one word or two?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Likkmee (Nov 27, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Is Nano thermite one word or two?View attachment 731525


3. That thar thermite
We used the shit to to forge ribon rail in the seventies
I hear you can mix it in paint, brush it on and, if a building catches fire, it'll cause melting of steel.
A lil bird told me. He was in a lil Bush


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 27, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Is Nano thermite one word or two?View attachment 731525



What's the word for iron oxide and aluminum powder?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Nov 27, 2022)

Bremer's company had a patent for a new military grade nanothermite detonation device......months before 9/11.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 27, 2022)

911 An American Military Coup - Self Awareness Institute
					

911 was a military coup, an inside job, and the proof is in the evidence as clear as could be. You won't get most of these facts off mainstream media but the fact are out there and presented conveniently here. Demolition, thermite, terrorists, 911 commision report, tower 7, the cia, the...




					selfawarenessnow.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 27, 2022)

the other mike said:


>



Super-thermite?

Is that hotter than nano-thermite? Or more explosive?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 27, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Bremer's company had a patent for a new military grade nanothermite detonation device......months before 9/11.
> View attachment 731607



How many ounces does it take to bring down a WTC tower? 5? 10?

Is it radioactive?

*a new military grade nanothermite detonation device*

Detonation device? Or ignition device?


----------



## the other mike (Nov 28, 2022)

Little Toddsterpatriot  and his group of truth gatekeepers at USMB
is priceless.

Pop quiz Wednesday kids.


----------



## Skylar (Nov 29, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Little Toddsterpatriot  and his group of truth gatekeepers at USMB
> is priceless.
> 
> Pop quiz Wednesday kids.



And by 'gate keepers', you mean pointing out the laughable holes in your conspiracy?

For example, Thermite is blindingly bright. It can damage your eyes if you look directly at it. Half of the weight bearing structures of the WTC 1 and 2 were on the outside of the building.....visible to open air. If Thermite were used to 'cut' them, it would have lit up like a bonfire, damaging the eyesight of anyone who looked directly at it.

Yet.....there wasn't a single thermite reaction ever seen

Thermite generates its own oxygen, so its very difficult to put out. Which means that thermite reactions would have been burning in the debris.

Yet.....not a single thermite reaction was ever found after. Not before. Not during. Not in the months after.

How does your conspiracy address these theory killing holes? By avoiding them and trying to change the topic. Which is why its hard to take you seriously.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

Skylar said:


> And by 'gate keepers', you mean pointing out the laughable holes in your conspiracy?
> 
> For example, Thermite is blindingly bright. It can damage your eyes if you look directly at it. Half of the weight bearing structures of the WTC 1 and 2 were on the outside of the building.....visible to open air. If Thermite were used to 'cut' them, it would have lit up like a bonfire, damaging the eyesight of anyone who looked directly at it.
> 
> ...


My theories ?
I'm just an observer asking questions.

Are you saying I should keep my own house in order first?

I agree now stop lying


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

😷


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

Does George W Bush know ?
He knew it was going to happen but did he know it was controlled demolition?

You know Chaney ,Wolffowitz, Bremmer...... all those guys knew for sure.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Does George W Bush know ?
> He knew it was going to happen but did he know it was controlled demolition?
> 
> You know Chaney ,Wolffowitz, Bremmer...... all those guys knew for sure.


He did not know it would happen and it was not controlled demo

So much for your " who me " lies about just asking questions.

You are not a curious observer you are a liar who keeps repeating the same crap whcih has been proven false
'Grow the fuck up you know you are wrong


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Dec 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Does George W Bush know ?
> He knew it was going to happen but did he know it was controlled demolition?
> 
> You know Chaney ,Wolffowitz, Bremmer...... all those guys knew for sure.


*Truthies Are Traitors*

If it's true, it only means that more of bin Laden's thrill-killing psychos were inside the Towers.  But his agents on the Netrix never think of that, so, under their shallow logic, it must be THE INFIDELS!! doing it to their own citizens.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Truthies Are Traitors*
> 
> If it's true, it only means that more of bin Laden's thrill-killing psychos were inside the Towers.  But his agents on the Netrix never think of that, so, under their shallow logic, it must be THE INFIDELS!! doing it to their own citizens.


Mossad black ops did it.
Probably in coordination with CIA Black Ops and Saudis Black Ops whatever they call them


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Mossad black ops did it.



Where are all the demo rigs?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Where are all the demo rigs?


Anything in contact with the nanothermitic reaction was turned to dust.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Anything in contact with the nanothermitic reaction was turned to dust.


Bull shit

Thermite does not work that way and there was no such reaction

You are a fucking liar


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

It was literally the perfect controlled demolition in that nobody knows it was a controlled demolition ..... never ceases to amaze me.

The evil forces definitely get an
A + this time.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Bull shit
> 
> Thermite does not work that way and there was no such reaction
> 
> You are a fucking liar


Military grade nanothermite .... look it up Sinbad.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Anything in contact with the nanothermitic reaction was turned to dust.



But where are the rigs?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

Counting all the assholes in the room

well I'm definitely not alone


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> But where are the rigs?


Gosh where are the remains of the huge vertical steel columns that were shipped to China and melted down?

Probably the wheels in your car.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

So if I know ....a nobody.....it  means that the Saudi government knows and the Chinese know which means that we're probably being blackmailed.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

It answers several questions like why Wikileaks was shut down..... if the general public in the United States knew the real truth....? 

What's that thing they say in New York?
Forget about it


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

Mayor Giuliani knows and they're about to push him hard enough to spill the beans on everything they better be careful what they wish for..... he might go on The Joe Rogan podcast and overturn the whole apple cart.🤩


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 3, 2022)

Skylar said:


> And by 'gate keepers', you mean pointing out the laughable holes in your conspiracy?
> 
> For example, Thermite is blindingly bright. It can damage your eyes if you look directly at it. Half of the weight bearing structures of the WTC 1 and 2 were on the outside of the building.....visible to open air. If Thermite were used to 'cut' them, it would have lit up like a bonfire, damaging the eyesight of anyone who looked directly at it.
> 
> ...



Not sure of the thermite theory, but if one wanted to bring down a building, they would NOT put the charges on the outside.
They would put it in the inside, after taking off the insulating, fireproof foam.  Only on the inside, could thermite be placed in actual contact with the steel beams, which is essential.
So then no one would have seen anything.

And yes, there was "burning debris" that continued to burn weeks after the WTC collapsed.  They were still finding red hot metals when they demolished the building, months later.


----------



## Rigby5 (Dec 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Military grade nanothermite .... look it up Sinbad.



{...
*Nano-thermite* or *super-thermite* is a metastable intermolecular composite (MIC) characterized by a particle size of its main constituents, a metal and a metal oxide, under 100 nanometers. This allows for high and customizable reaction rates. Nano-thermites contain an oxidizer and a reducing agent, which are intimately mixed on the nanometer scale. MICs, including nano-thermitic materials, are a type of reactive materials investigated for military use, as well as for general applications involving propellants, explosives, and pyrotechnics.

What distinguishes MICs from traditional thermites is that the oxidizer and a reducing agent, normally iron oxide and aluminium, are in the form of extremely fine powders (nanoparticles). This dramatically increases the reactivity relative to micrometre-sized powder thermite. As the mass transport mechanisms that slow down the burning rates of traditional thermites are not so important at these scales, the reaction proceeds much more quickly.
...}


Higher temperatures and faster combustion would not turn materials into powders, but if metal, into a liquid.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 3, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Not sure of the thermite theory, but if one wanted to bring down a building, they would NOT put the charges on the outside.
> They would put it in the inside, after taking off the insulating, fireproof foam.  Only on the inside, could thermite be placed in actual contact with the steel beams, which is essential.
> So then no one would have seen anything.
> 
> And yes, there was "burning debris" that continued to burn weeks after the WTC collapsed.  They were still finding red hot metals when they demolished the building, months later.


  At this point I'm beginning to believe that the truth really is a threat to National Security.

Even on Twitter the truth about the 2020 election and covid-19  and Hunters bs , Epstein....pale in comparison to if this truth came out and that's why people like Julian Assange will never be on Twitter again...


----------



## Skylar (Dec 3, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> {...
> *Nano-thermite* or *super-thermite* is a metastable intermolecular composite (MIC) characterized by a particle size of its main constituents, a metal and a metal oxide, under 100 nanometers. This allows for high and customizable reaction rates. Nano-thermites contain an oxidizer and a reducing agent, which are intimately mixed on the nanometer scale. MICs, including nano-thermitic materials, are a type of reactive materials investigated for military use, as well as for general applications involving propellants, explosives, and pyrotechnics.
> 
> What distinguishes MICs from traditional thermites is that the oxidizer and a reducing agent, normally iron oxide and aluminium, are in the form of extremely fine powders (nanoparticles). This dramatically increases the reactivity relative to micrometre-sized powder thermite. As the mass transport mechanisms that slow down the burning rates of traditional thermites are not so important at these scales, the reaction proceeds much more quickly.
> ...




Thermite doesn't explode, it burns so brightly it can permanently damage your eyes if you look directly at it.

Half the load bearing beams of the WTC 1 and 2 were on the outside of the building. If those beams were being melted by 'nano-thermite', where were the thousands upon thousands of blinding thermite reactions?

We didn't see even one on 911. Not before, not during, not after. And your conspiracy requires 10s of thousands.

Your explanation is just silly, overly complicated and poorly thought through.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It was literally the perfect controlled demolition in that nobody knows it was a controlled demolition ..... never ceases to amaze me.
> 
> The evil forces definitely get an
> A + this time.


Everyone knows it was not a controlled demolition


It never ceases to amaze me how childish little punks like you lack the maturity to admit when you are proven wrong

You just keep lying like a little weasel


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 3, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Military grade nanothermite .... look it up Sinbad.


There is no such thing fat boy


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Gosh where are the remains of the huge vertical steel columns that were shipped to China and melted down?
> 
> Probably the wheels in your car.



Hundreds of demolition rigs and none ever showed up in the pile of debris.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Hundreds of demolition rigs and none ever showed up in the pile of debris.


100s ?
We know that each twin tower had 47 box columns, which means there will probably at least 188 of them.

But if you really want to have a serious discussion or debate about any of it you can go back through the 56 pages (of this thread alone )and answer any one of my questions for a change instead of asking your disingenuous redundant ones.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2022)

the other mike said:


> 100s ?
> We know that each twin tower had 47 box columns, which means there will probably at least 188 of them.
> 
> But if you really want to have a serious discussion or debate about any of it you can go back through the 56 pages (of this thread alone )and answer any one of my questions for a change instead of asking your disingenuous redundant ones.



Hundreds, maybe thousands?

So where are the rigs?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Hundreds, maybe thousands?
> 
> So where are the rigs?


 Where are the  black boxes? 
Indestructible in almost every fire we know of except for this one


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)

Boom


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Where are the  black boxes?
> Indestructible in almost every fire we know of except for this one


You're conflating 2 black boxes with thousands of demo rigs?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)

Why don't you go on a skiing vacation in Vermont and ask Mr B








						Paul Bremer - Wikispooks
					






					wikispooks.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Why don't you go on a skiing vacation in Vermont and ask Mr B
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you're the moron making the claim.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)

Open your eyes peeps.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2022)

the other mike said:


>



Wow!

Debris trailing dust.

DURR


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2022)

the other mike said:


>



It's called, "pressure."


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's called, "pressure."


One of my favorite terms is chain of custody of nanothermitic particles in several dust samples.


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2022)

the other mike said:


> One of my favorite terms is chain of custody of nanothermitic particles in several dust samples.



Have someone explain the effects of pressure to ya.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 4, 2022)

the other mike said:


> One of my favorite terms is chain of custody of nanothermitic particles in several dust samples.



Nanothermite isn't going to cause the building to explode.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)

Pop quiz at 8 am kids.
Study up.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Have someone explain the effects of pressure to ya.


 maybe Dr fauci


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2022)

the other mike said:


> maybe Dr fauci
> View attachment 734838



No, not Dr. Fauci.


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 5, 2022)

the other mike said:


> One of my favorite terms is chain of custody of nanothermitic particles in several dust samples.


It was paint:









						Steven Jones proves primer paint, not thermite
					

Update July 04, 2015: The links to References [1]-[3] were broken, I updated them to new URL's. This also changes the timestamps in the vide...




					oystein-debate.blogspot.com


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 5, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Counting all the assholes in the room
> 
> well I'm definitely not alone


I'm glad you agree that you are one!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Dec 5, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Not sure of the thermite theory, but if one wanted to bring down a building, they would NOT put the charges on the outside.
> They would put it in the inside, after taking off the insulating, fireproof foam.  Only on the inside, could thermite be placed in actual contact with the steel beams, which is essential.
> So then no one would have seen anything.
> 
> And yes, there was "burning debris" that continued to burn weeks after the WTC collapsed.  They were still finding red hot metals when they demolished the building, months later.


*The Guilty Benefit From These Well-Financed Blogs *

Mohammed Atta, with his advanced degree in Architecture, knew that the World Trade Center had built its superstructure on the outside in order to have more office space to sell.  So what happens in normal buildings doesn't apply to these clunky greed-filled Babels.  That is why the Muslime chose to target the place—twice!


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Dec 5, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> It was paint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Revenge for 9/11 Should Be the Same As the Revenge for Pearl Harbor*

But that fact won't get you or Steven Jones any funding from the well-heeled enemies of America.  Nor much support on their Netrix.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Dec 5, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Pop quiz at 8 am kids.
> Study up.
> View attachment 734837


*Taliban Means "Students." Diploma Dumbo Writers Think It Is Singular.*

A pop quiz at this madrassah means if any wannabe mass-murderer fails it, some who passed it will pop a grenade.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 7, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> It was paint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong as always.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 7, 2022)

It took temperatures of  over 4000° f
To do that.

Paint chips have a hard time surviving that kind of heat .....wouldn't you imagine?

Gamolon


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Wrong as always.


He is correct

You are proven wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It took temperatures of  over 4000° f
> To do that.
> 
> Paint chips have a hard time surviving that kind of heat .....wouldn't you imagine?
> ...



No it did not


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It took temperatures of  over 4000° f
> To do that.
> 
> Paint chips have a hard time surviving that kind of heat .....wouldn't you imagine?


Think about what you just asked dopey. Use your brain for once. You think paint chips WOULDN'T survive that heat, but thermite chips WOULD?



Jesus H. Christ...


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Wrong as always.


Are you admitting Jones' presentation slides show the XEDS spectrum of his supposed thermite chips being very similar to the XEDS spectrum of paint chips because that what Jones shows!


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Anything in contact with the nanothermitic reaction was turned to dust.


If everything turned to dust, how did they get supposedly get iron microspheres from the thermite reaction?

Do you actually think when posting? The amount of stupid coming from you is hysterical. You HAVE to be a troll.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 7, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> If everything turned to dust, how did they get supposedly get iron microspheres from the thermite reaction?
> 
> Do you actually think when posting? The amount of stupid coming from you is hysterical. You HAVE to be a troll.



The entire idea of the thermite rigs is to keep the thermite in contact with the 
material you're cutting. You don't do that with magic disintegrating rigs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 7, 2022)

Six farts in a row from the paid shills from Langley.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 7, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> If everything turned to dust, how did they get supposedly get iron microspheres from the thermite reaction?
> 
> Do you actually think when posting? The amount of stupid coming from you is hysterical. You HAVE to be a troll.


In one of the previous videos you can see a steel beam turning into a rocket in mid-air which takes temperature of around 2500° f


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> In one of the previous videos you can see a steel beam turning into a rocket in mid-air which takes temperature of around 2500° f



Where did you see that turning a steel beam into a rocket takes  2500° F?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 7, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Where did you see that turning a steel beam into a rocket takes  2500° F?


7:00 to 9:30


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> In one of the previous videos you can see a steel beam turning into a rocket in mid-air which takes temperature of around 2500° f


No you cannot


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> 7:00 to 9:30


No where does it show any such thing


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Six farts in a row from the paid shills from Langley.


Only from you and the other mike turd


----------



## the other mike (Dec 7, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Only from you and the other mike turd


At least we don't make you work as hard as MindWars used to.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> 7:00 to 9:30



It didn't say anything about a rocket.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 7, 2022)

the other mike said:


> At least we don't make you work as hard as MindWars used to.


I don't work at all with you

You are easily deferated and made to look like the fool and liar you are


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 8, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Six farts in a row from the paid shills from Langley.


And right on queue!

You realize there are probably other forums for discussing your fecal fetish right?


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> 7:00 to 9:30


Rocket?!



She said "pockets" you imbecile!!!! This is hysterical!!!!


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 8, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Think about what you just asked dopey. Use your brain for once. You think paint chips WOULDN'T survive that heat, but thermite chips WOULD?
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus H. Christ...


in fact----yes


----------



## the other mike (Dec 8, 2022)

Gamolon said:


> Rocket?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you learn your disingenuousness from Hillary Clinton? 

Let's just let the kids watch it and decide for themselves


----------



## the other mike (Dec 8, 2022)

Good thing I have them all recorded in case they get somehow deleted

I keep everything


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Did you learn your disingenuousness from Hillary Clinton?
> 
> Let's just let the kids watch it and decide for themselves


You are the only chiild here boy

There no other kids

The world has decided and everyone knows you are a fucking liar


----------



## Gamolon (Dec 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Did you learn your disingenuousness from Hillary Clinton?


Did you get your brain from a bubble gum machine?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 9, 2022)

Listen to the kind words from the so-called experts here


----------



## the other mike (Dec 9, 2022)

Disinformation agents classically use random ad homonym attacks against  posters particularly when they're losing the arguments.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Disinformation agents classically use random ad homonym attacks against  posters particularly when they're losing the arguments.



Where are the thousands of demo rigs?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 9, 2022)

Captain obvious repeating yourself again Toddsterpatriot ? You know that's one of the first signs of Alzheimer's kicking in


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Captain obvious repeating yourself again Toddsterpatriot ? You know that's one of the first signs of Alzheimer's kicking in



You've been doing it for years.

Remember? DURR


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Disinformation agents classically use random ad homonym attacks against  posters particularly when they're losing the arguments.


You just admitted to being a disinformation agent


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You just admitted to being a disinformation agent


According to the current administration 
I may be on the FBI 10 most wanted list by now.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Disinformation agents classically use random ad homonym attacks



Attacks that are spelled or sound exactly like other attacks?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2022)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Attacks that are spelled or sound exactly like other attacks?


Anything to 'spoil the Kool aid'.
Then again 20 years ago if you had told me that telling the truth would put you on the terrorist watch list I probably wouldn't have brought into it.....

I guess that's safer than being on the Clinton hit list ......what's the body count up to about 150 😷? ( not counting Epstein


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2022)

You guys think you're saving the world and working for National Security but instead of teaching the kids the truth you're letting them get propaganda bombed by China


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2022)

New quiz Monday kids


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> New quiz Monday kids


You already failed it

You are the only child here


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You already failed it
> 
> You are the only child here


Is that why Congress is in on it now and also why all the networks removed their videos from YouTube..... all the reporters like George Stephanopoulos and Maria Bartiromo who reported explosions on 9/11..... these videos have been deleted just in the last few weeks.

There's some legal s*** going down bro you can't hide from it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Is that why Congress is in on it now and also why all the networks removed their videos from YouTube..... all the reporters like George Stephanopoulos and Maria Bartiromo who reported explosions on 9/11..... these videos have been deleted just in the last few weeks.
> 
> There's some legal s*** going down bro you can't hide from it


Yes that is why

Your tired schtick is long since prove a stupid dishonest pile of crap

They are making room for more worthwhile videos


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> They are making room for more worthwhile videos


Isn't that what the Nazis said when they were burning all those books ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Isn't that what the Nazis said when they were burning all those books ?


No

False equivelance on toop of massive failure for years


----------



## RaiderBoat (Dec 21, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Hey fagboy dumbass,refute post# 1,068 instead of embarrassing yourself with shit on your face in embarrassment with this mindless babble rant of yours,just like everybody  else that has posted on here,you can’t so you just do the easy thing and insult in defeat.
> 
> I just noticed I was talking to a sock,a member here that has been posting here for YEARS,why am I not surprised.is that you Dayton?              You sure posted an icon within seconds after thst post,hmmmmm.


Dumbass Fucking Clownshoes post, numb nuts. You and your mutant mouth breathing humps believing all the conspiracies are the stellar example of why America needs Cloroxing of the Gene Pool.

I‘m surprised you even have internet out there where the buses don’t roam.

By the way, you might want to attend an ESL class…you sure can’t express a cogent thought.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 21, 2022)

RaiderBoat said:


> Dumbass Fucking Clownshoes post, numb nuts. You and your mutant mouth breathing humps believing all the conspiracies are the stellar example of why America needs Cloroxing of the Gene Pool.
> 
> I‘m surprised you even have internet out there where the buses don’t roam.
> 
> By the way, you might want to attend an ESL class…you sure can’t express a cogent thought.


You sound like one of those JFK CIA deniers.

Being 61, maybe I'll hear the truth about 9/11 by the time I'm 102


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 21, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You sound like one of those JFK CIA deniers.
> 
> Being 61, maybe I'll hear the truth about 9/11 by the time I'm 102


He sounds reasonable

You are not

You have heard the truth about both you are simply too immature to admit when you are wrong


----------

